# 15 bagseed grow in beer pong cups 12/12 from seed



## pitbudz87 (May 6, 2009)

ok this is my second grow ive started this way using solo cups cuz my big grow got caught i am using a 150 hps and they r in a 30 dollar cabnit bought from lowes and there is a bathroom exhaust for outake and two computerfans for intake and a 8 inch high velocity fan for plant movement promoting stronger stems to support hevy buds. i had 8 females out of the last and harvested the last two today cus i gerrmed seeds to early and dident have soil ops but i got that fixed this mornin, ill try and get pics up later tonight no nutes yet but when i start i will be using fish emulshin and seed extract they seem to like it obw i had 16 germed last time and 8 males 8 females all good bagseed i dont save reg seeds look for pics stay high and grow grow grow peace gods love


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 6, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> ok this is my second grow ive started this way using solo cups cuz my big grow got caught i am using a 150 hps and they r in a 30 dollar cabnit bought from lowes and there is a bathroom exhaust for outake and two computerfans for intake and a 8 inch high velocity fan for plant movement promoting stronger stems to support hevy buds. i had 8 females out of the last and harvested the last two today cus i gerrmed seeds to early and dident have soil ops but i got that fixed this mornin, ill try and get pics up later tonight no nutes yet but when i start i will be using fish emulshin and seed extract they seem to like it obw i had 16 germed last time and 8 males 8 females all good bagseed i dont save reg seeds look for pics stay high and grow grow grow peace gods love


 here is the pics i promised some of the grow setup under the fish tank and the plants from last harvest inside the grow box and my dogs and two plants i harvested today on the shoe box


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 7, 2009)

anyone lol guess not haha, o well i awoke this mornin to find that the power to just my grow and my fishtank and ac where shut off and i dropeed seeds in the dirt yesterday and put under 12/12 well now my 12 12 is off and during the daytime now wich is an advantage cuz it is gettin hotter here and ill have to run my ac all the time but i have a few that have popped their little heads up but i will wait to take pics till the get a little more developed stay tuned


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

_15 bagseed grow in beerbong cups,12/12 from start_
her ya go,,put it in ur signature


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

man on ur next grow,keep the light lower to the plants so they wont be as stretchy,,lemme guide u through this one..i promise youll yield way more with lower light,topping and maybe some LST.low stress training,tying down/bending


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2009)

I'll be posted


----------



## GMAN59 (May 7, 2009)

Whats up dude? how big is the cabnit you have?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 7, 2009)

Nice man, I'm down for watchin this shit.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

see those thin,short buds,,,,not anymore!We gonna practice TOPPING for sure,youll have nice thick plants with more budspots than u can count!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> see those thin,short buds,,,,not anymore!We gonna practice TOPPING for sure,youll have nice thick plants with more budspots than u can count!


HAHA, that's what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

and yea man really work on getting that cooltube..buy one if you have too...but they easy to make....look in the DIY section in the FAQ


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 7, 2009)

yea man i jus got home and hit the computer and yea im gonna definatly build a cooltube man for this grow this journal will also later when i start taking clones become a journal for my bubbleponics idk yet though but more than likley im jus waitin on my mother plant from last grow to reveg really good so i can take a few cuttings and get that started and off the ground, and due to the power outage my lights come on at 5 30 in the mornin and go out at 5 30 in the afternoon they had just went out as i walked in my room a minuit ago. and yea there is gonna be plenty of experimenting with this grow like my man purp said see the amount we can produce in such a tight space and i mean we cuz without purpdaddy i wouldent have as much good knowledge credit goes where credit is due and without riu shit none of this would be possible so thank a mod


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 7, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Nice man, I'm down for watchin this shit.


 thanks man stay posted


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks man stay posted


fo sho!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 7, 2009)

yea this grow gonna yield waaay more!Just sit back,roll u one or 2,and just chill cause its gonna be a minute,


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 7, 2009)

HAHA!!! YEAH YEAH!!! Smokin on that dankity dank!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 7, 2009)

u already know playa haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

shit im back had a great time fishin i neesd to go check on my plants hope they are doing ok cant trust my friends ill hopfully update pics later tonight


----------



## Droski7 (May 10, 2009)

looks nice, if it works for you thats great, but how much do you usually yield off of the plants, cause it don't seem like it would be much?


----------



## RandyRocket (May 10, 2009)

this is from post #1 of this thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154927-my-planting-tip-16oz-cups.html

 I grow in clear cups w/holes in bottom for water drains. I cut the bottom out of the color cup and use as a sleeve.

You can watch roots without light harming them.

You can use diff colors (I use red and blue) to help keep track of the plants.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 10, 2009)

Nice little grow +REP


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> this is from post #1 of this thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154927-my-planting-tip-16oz-cups.html
> 
> I grow in clear cups w/holes in bottom for water drains. I cut the bottom out of the color cup and use as a sleeve.
> 
> ...


 yes i think i read somewhere about that but i like my method yours is very great if you are worried about rootbound but if you take care of them they will be fine tlc but great idea + rep


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> looks nice, if it works for you thats great, but how much do you usually yield off of the plants, cause it don't seem like it would be much?


 it workes great for me and usually with no lst or topping anything just fish emulshin and seed extract i get a little over a half a plant and it takes a little over a month and a half man but i have a mother plant from the last harvest that has been revegged and is ready for clones, i plan on topping and lst and changing up some nutes


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

RollingJoints said:


> Nice little grow +REP


 thanks man


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 10, 2009)

while i was gone this weekend i gave my padna specific instructions to give my seedlings water had it measured out and mist them he is my dawg he was supposed to care for my pits and i come home to dogs with no water and some seedlings dead i am pissed i hope i can save them and dont have to start over or im breakin his nose and he wanted a trained dog out of my next litter commin up he has life and bullshit twisted shit


----------



## purpdaddy (May 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> while i was gone this weekend i gave my padna specific instructions to give my seedlings water had it measured out and mist them he is my dawg he was supposed to care for my pits and i come home to dogs with no water and some seedlings dead i am pissed i hope i can save them and dont have to start over or im breakin his nose and he wanted a trained dog out of my next litter commin up he has life and bullshit twisted shit


 damn pit sorry to hear that man...i had to do that once when going to mardi-gras..i left my key with a friend,,he dont even smoke and hates weed,,but loves to learn to grow them ,,and is so infactuated with a growing weed plant!But he did everything to the right to the T.So i was happy to see sum strong ladies when i got back...this guy must not be a real friend or he would have taken the matter more seriously considering you going out of town and shit,,,yea,,if sum seed dies,,id put that pop on his ass.Man just the slight lil dissrespect nowdays will set shit off..OOOOOOOOHHhhhhh..what if one of the pits would have died of de-hydration?..Your padna prolly didnt go over there of the looks of it!Lemme know how many make it and how many dont,cause that was alot of seeds u were sprouting.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 11, 2009)

yea man i looked just now ive definatly got two that rnt gonna make it but i gave them water last night and this mornin i saw about two more that came up so im crossin my fingers and if i would have came home to some dead dogs i wouldent have asked any questions them dogs r just like family to me i will definatly kill someone over my dogs and thats no lie


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 11, 2009)

alright i finally found what i need, i got a hurricaine lamp from hobby lobby and it is gonna be perfect tomorrow i will go get the rest of the stuff i need to assemble it and have pics for you guys, i am not sure if i wanna get more computer fans for the cooltube or use the two i have for intake my dad is already bitching about the price of the electric bill purp what do you think i know i need fresh air commin in idk i have some work to do for sure i might just go buy one of the 6 inch high velocity fans and put it in their place the computer fans that is pics tomorrow of the new setup cross ur fingers and smoke sumthin


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 11, 2009)

alright i got everything i need excpt for how im gonna fix the bulb in the lamp it is only gonna have intake and then it will hang right below my bathroom exhaist that is in the box. so there it is im a little fucked up to try tonight and lights r out right now so i will get it done tomorrow


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright i got everything i need excpt for how im gonna fix the bulb in the lamp it is only gonna have intake and then it will hang right below my bathroom exhaist that is in the box. so there it is im a little fucked up to try tonight and lights r out right now so i will get it done tomorrow


Sounds good, will be tuning in tomorrow.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

alright guys ive finally got everything i needed and got time to build this i just finshed there is still some left i have to get a connectin peice for the fan and place a few more hooks and thats that, good news is i think i only lost one seed cuz of my friend but here is the pics tell me what u think and im gonna paint the inside white tomorrow


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

alright i got up early this mornin and headed to lowes to get what i need to finsh im still a little fucked up from last night(xanaex) lol so when i got back from the store i forgot paint i might just use securty blankets but i would perfer paint but im gonna go to my room and get it installed and post a few finshed pics here in a bit stay tuned in.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright guys ive finally got everything i needed and got time to build this i just finshed there is still some left i have to get a connectin peice for the fan and place a few more hooks and thats that, good news is i think i only lost one seed cuz of my friend but here is the pics tell me what u think and im gonna paint the inside white tomorrow


 fukin A right man!You workin with sumthin now...with that cooltube and fan you can keep the light aroud 12" from the foliage,


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> fukin A right man!You workin with sumthin now...with that cooltube and fan you can keep the light aroud 12" from the foliage,


 hell yea man ive had it close all day within 8 inches just messing around to see but yea everything looks nice ill have more pics later ive also got a seed to sprout in a patch outside my house from this batch and i will move it shortly ive harvested the blue streak and am gonna reveg it and put it outside for the summer and see what happens with a little more room and better substanace lol we shall see though


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

alright here is tha rest as promised almost all of the plants have sprouted and doing fine the temp is around 79 to 83 and the light is about 8 inches from the cups and no sighns of heat stress yet.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 13, 2009)

Hell yeah man, that shit sounds real good!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

*A 250 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot grow area. (6 plants or less) 
*A 400 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 4 foot by 4 foot grow area. (12 plants or less) 
*A 600 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 5 foot by 5 foot grow area. (18 plants or less) 
*A 1000 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 6.5 foot by 6.5 foot grow area. (30 plants or less)
In order for the heat produced by a light system not to harm the plant, a 250 watt light system should be started 18 to 30 inches above the tops of the plants, a 400 watt light system should be started 3 to 4 feet above the tops of the plants when introduced..then slowly raise it down,,but that fukin cooltube works wonder huh?PuRp will never lead you wrong my friend!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> *A 250 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot grow area. (6 plants or less)
> *A 400 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 4 foot by 4 foot grow area. (12 plants or less)
> *A 600 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 5 foot by 5 foot grow area. (18 plants or less)
> *A 1000 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 6.5 foot by 6.5 foot grow area. (30 plants or less)
> In order for the heat produced by a light system not to harm the plant, a 250 watt light system should be started 18 to 30 inches above the tops of the plants, a 400 watt light system should be started 3 to 4 feet above the tops of the plants when introduced..then slowly raise it down,,but that fukin cooltube works wonder huh?PuRp will never lead you wrong my friend!


 word man i love it and cant wait to see the results tomorrow im gonna go start my outside grow and see if this plant will reveg itself who knows im gonna start some more beans anyways to put out side


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Hell yeah man, that shit sounds real good!!


 thanks man stay tuned


----------



## neMMMM (May 13, 2009)

i'm on board for this one. I have some questions if you don't mind. 

How hard was it to build that cool tube? what is that metal piece in between and how did you connect them? Just with the regular clamps or duck tape? Where did you find the glass? let me know, thanks.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

neMMMM said:


> i'm on board for this one. I have some questions if you don't mind.
> 
> How hard was it to build that cool tube? what is that metal piece in between and how did you connect them? Just with the regular clamps or duck tape? Where did you find the glass? let me know, thanks.


 i got the glass from hobby lobby its a hurricaine lamp cover for 2 dollars and the metal is a connection vent look in the grow faq and diy and cooltubes it has ducktape and a clamp over both ends of the metal it wasent hard at all man


----------



## neMMMM (May 13, 2009)

ah great thanks man, should they have these at all craft stores? I am confused on how you placed the lamp in there without it touching the glass. let me know, thanks again. Hope to get my grow up soon similar to yours. I would be running a carbon filter attached to the cooltube to a exhaust fan. That should be ok right?


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

neMMMM said:


> ah great thanks man, should they have these at all craft stores? I am confused on how you placed the lamp in there without it touching the glass. let me know, thanks again. Hope to get my grow up soon similar to yours. I would be running a carbon filter attached to the cooltube to a exhaust fan. That should be ok right?


 yea the carbon fikter will work great when you flower if you care about smell and well as for hanging the light it was dont with a little redneck ingunity man wire to hold the base and then zipties to keep it in place then duck tape then i put it in the metal and ran the wires out through the flexible exhaust


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

and yea they should have them at craft stores you can also look fior a bake a round made out of pyrex


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

does anyone ever notice that after smoking out a vape a bowl or joint tastes funny? or it just me?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> and yea they should have them at craft stores you can also look fior a bake a round made out of pyrex


 see ole purp ecen saved you some money!look at that!LOL


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> see ole purp ecen saved you some money!look at that!LOL


 word son that u did


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> does anyone ever notice that after smoking out a vape a bowl or joint tastes funny? or it just me?


 yea man that happens to me


----------



## Katatawnic (May 14, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> does anyone ever notice that after smoking out a vape a bowl or joint tastes funny? or it just me?





pitbudz87 said:


> yea man that happens to me


I thought it was just *me*! 

Been following and will continue, Pit. This'll be interesting!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 14, 2009)

thank god..cause i stopped smoking out my vape cause when id go smoke with associates it would taste too funny and not make me wanna smoke,HaLOL


----------



## alp2420 (May 14, 2009)

i see that your squeezin nickls out of pennies on this grow setup so i was wondering if u could do like a materials post with what u used and what it cost(ball park figures) im going to do the same thing i think just want to make sure they get bushy and fat befor i start buddding...pretty much what ur doing exactly...so i will be subscribing to this thread fo sho!!!!

i just ask cuz its hard out here for a pimp with the caddilac and gas money spent...lol....had too...to big of bong rip!!!!...im just on a VERY tight budget and this will be for personal use(pain killer) and only sold to very close friends and famly for a little scratch on the side...lol...did i just incriminate myself? fuck the police!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 14, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I thought it was just *me*!
> 
> Been following and will continue, Pit. This'll be interesting!


 thanks stay tuned man


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 14, 2009)

alp2420 said:


> i see that your squeezin nickls out of pennies on this grow setup so i was wondering if u could do like a materials post with what u used and what it cost(ball park figures) im going to do the same thing i think just want to make sure they get bushy and fat befor i start buddding...pretty much what ur doing exactly...so i will be subscribing to this thread fo sho!!!!
> 
> i just ask cuz its hard out here for a pimp with the caddilac and gas money spent...lol....had too...to big of bong rip!!!!...im just on a VERY tight budget and this will be for personal use(pain killer) and only sold to very close friends and famly for a little scratch on the side...lol...did i just incriminate myself? fuck the police!!!


 yea man id be happy to help, the box is made out of wood you assemble it yourself got mne at lowes for 30
two computerfans 15 apeice for intake, then the light wich was 20 bucks from e-conolight but they no longer carry it so you will have to find or go to a hardware store and match a ballast to the light they wont carry the mogual you will need so go to an electrical store,
then two 8 inch high velocity fans from walmart about 8 dollars apeice one in the box for plant movement and the other is hooked to the outside of my box to the cooltube. i have a bathroom exhaust in the box for outake wich was 30 and then the dryer tubing for the cooltube and i got the glass for the cooltube at hobby lobby for 2 dollars it is a hurricaine lamp glass and then a at lowes i got a 6 inch connector peoce for a dyrer and that is where the light attaches and is suspended. and for attachin the extra 8 inch fan you will need a 8 inch ti a 6 inch connector and some clamps about 4 of them and hooks and chains about 2 bucks togther at a hardware store. sorry if it isnt as list like as you wanted i just woke up hope this helps.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 14, 2009)

man i hate to say..but its gonna be crowded as fukk with all them..if you flowerin in that box,,but 4 plants in the BP is really pushin it,,,they really need space to stretch out and GROW,,id never put that many in that little space,,,but hopefully everything will be fine and work out like it supposed .


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 14, 2009)

yeah man itll work same as last time man no changes excpt for new nutes foxfarm grow big and big bud my friend is gonna give me


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i hate to say..but its gonna be crowded as fukk with all them..if you flowerin in that box,,but 4 plants in the BP is really pushin it,,,they really need space to stretch out and GROW,,id never put that many in that little space,,,but hopefully everything will be fine and work out like it supposed .


 yea i had no problems last time excpt heat but ive fixed that issue and im gonna try lst and topping so im not worried man it will turn out pimp


----------



## purpdaddy (May 15, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea i had no problems last time excpt heat but ive fixed that issue and im gonna try lst and topping so im not worried man it will turn out pimp


 oh ok i feel ya homeboy.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> oh ok i feel ya homeboy.


 yea i just got up and checked the temps and its at 80 degree so it isnt doing bad most of the seeds have popped now


----------



## purpdaddy (May 15, 2009)

good deal homie glad everything commin up!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

me too my man me too im gonna experiment this time with foxfarm big bloom and grow big i think i havent seen them yet but my friend is gonna let me get some off of him they have a green house where they grow their plants and they dont even use lights and they have a bunch off fullorsents like t12 is what he said idk im gonna go look i know that


----------



## purpdaddy (May 15, 2009)

hell yea man those are great for a grow!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

yea man when he told me he had foxfarm i got really excited lol and bad news guys my mother plant in another town i was revegging the dude dosent want it anymore so im gettin it back so i guess ill have to figure somethin out he is gettin paranoid and shit so im gettin my light back and stuff but damn i was jus gettin ready to clone her too.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 15, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man when he told me he had foxfarm i got really excited lol and bad news guys my mother plant in another town i was revegging the dude dosent want it anymore so im gettin it back so i guess ill have to figure somethin out he is gettin paranoid and shit so im gettin my light back and stuff but damn i was jus gettin ready to clone her too.


 damn that fukin sux,,get on his ass fuk that shit he started abd you took the time out to set up shit and buy shit,,so in my book he would get NONE of the yield...i wish you were going to be here when this AK finishes!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 15, 2009)

man im comin down there as soon as i ghet my money back up but he is bringin me the plant and my light i just have to hook it up somewhere else and i will veg under some cfls and clone and harvest lollypop colas with my hps but fuck what a setback o well or i could find a spot outside and do that but option a sounds better


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 17, 2009)

well everything is lookin fine and doin goodsome are workin on their second set of true leaves temps never get above 82 no heat stress. i gave them a small dose of fish emulshin i might post pics later but the quality of pics from my phone sucks so ima try and get my girlfriends digatal camera


----------



## purpdaddy (May 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well everything is lookin fine and doin goodsome are workin on their second set of true leaves temps never get above 82 no heat stress. i gave them a small dose of fish emulshin i might post pics later but the quality of pics from my phone sucks so ima try and get my girlfriends digatal camera


glad to hear that man,,mine are looking great also! 3rd day of 12/12...they gonna start showin soon!ill post pics tomorrow..youll see its crowded as fucc man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 17, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> glad to hear that man,,mine are looking great also! 3rd day of 12/12...they gonna start showin soon!ill post pics tomorrow..youll see its crowded as fucc man!


 hell yea man i dont know if i mentioned that i am gonna reveg the blue streak outside well i have done it and i am already seeing a new set of leaves its amazing it is right behind my house i will clone from it if all goes well, homebou needs to get his ass over wit my mother plant and quit bein a pussy, and i cant wait to see what you produce man im excited for this man.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 17, 2009)

here i took a pic of my last package..came in last week.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 17, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> here i took a pic of my last package..came in last week.


 damn man thats whats up on the cool, i smoked some hindu kush the other day that was dank as shit been blowin swag tho since hell i aint even got high today lol but ur gonna do some work with those little beans haha i need to order but i have way to many irons in the fire at the moment, o yea court tuesday over that bullshit that happend earilerf in the year we'll see how that goes fuck tha police and what them crooked fucks r about


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 19, 2009)

off to court fun fun this is gay i have to drive to another town where it happend wich is lame hope i get just a fine but i doubt im that lucky probation here i come again


----------



## purpdaddy (May 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> off to court fun fun this is gay i have to drive to another town where it happend wich is lame hope i get just a fine but i doubt im that lucky probation here i come again


 damn sorry to hear that..i was n probation from 2000-2004. went to prison 2004-2006 got off parolle 2008...So man thats fukin 8 years in the system!i did my bid!its a fukin trap.theres noway you can grow at home on probation,well not in LA ,they pop up at your house 5:00 in the mornin wanting to check up on you...I had this lady parolle officer once and i had stayed up all the last night snortin powder and drinkin and smokin heavily,well 5:00 in the mornin i hear a knock at the door,,my padna was on his way to come get sum poder ,i thought it was him and it was HER,,i was looking bad from the lack of sleep and the dope and the first thing she said is "DAMn YOU LOOK BAD" i said i know im sick they got that virus going around,she said oh well ok im just stopping by to check on you ill come inside another rime and left!! man my fukin heart hit the ground when i saw her and not my padna..i had an ounce of powder and a couple bags of weed just sittin on my dresser..God was looking over me that day!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn sorry to hear that..i was n probation from 2000-2004. went to prison 2004-2006 got off parolle 2008...So man thats fukin 8 years in the system!i did my bid!its a fukin trap.theres noway you can grow at home on probation,well not in LA ,they pop up at your house 5:00 in the mornin wanting to check up on you...I had this lady parolle officer once and i had stayed up all the last night snortin powder and drinkin and smokin heavily,well 5:00 in the mornin i hear a knock at the door,,my padna was on his way to come get sum poder ,i thought it was him and it was HER,,i was looking bad from the lack of sleep and the dope and the first thing she said is "DAMn YOU LOOK BAD" i said i know im sick they got that virus going around,she said oh well ok im just stopping by to check on you ill come inside another rime and left!! man my fukin heart hit the ground when i saw her and not my padna..i had an ounce of powder and a couple bags of weed just sittin on my dresser..God was looking over me that day!


 man i feel that ive had more than my share of close calls with enough drugs to be sittin lyfe gettin pulled over by them cherries and berries and been lucky they just dident search them times not this one but i plead not guilty to racial discrimination cuz it was the cop that got me was just 3 streets up befor he got me messin with some other peoples asnd he sees me and my boy go by in a all black car with dark tinted windows two white boys with their hats turned around backwards and a pit curisin thru the hood but shit my family lives there in both hoods in the two towns near me and he pulled me over for not using my turn signal a hundred feet from the stop sighn what the fuck i used it and had only made one turn me and my boy had just switched drivers if that profilin i dont know what is, but ive been in the system since i was 10 then i went to a home and got my slate whiped clean and released when i was 18 im 21 now but fuck em its bullshit over 2 grams and i jknpow where there is 5 meth labs id never drop the dime but shit they had two dudes from california man thats like 14 hours man over weed and vicoden but they make that money with the meth so they act like it aint happein right under their noses hell their da got popped corrupt as it gets man little town but i aint trippin


----------



## purpdaddy (May 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man i feel that ive had more than my share of close calls with enough drugs to be sittin lyfe gettin pulled over by them cherries and berries and been lucky they just dident search them times not this one but i plead not guilty to racial discrimination cuz it was the cop that got me was just 3 streets up befor he got me messin with some other peoples asnd he sees me and my boy go by in a all black car with dark tinted windows two white boys with their hats turned around backwards and a pit curisin thru the hood but shit my family lives there in both hoods in the two towns near me and he pulled me over for not using my turn signal a hundred feet from the stop sighn what the fuck i used it and had only made one turn me and my boy had just switched drivers if that profilin i dont know what is, but ive been in the system since i was 10 then i went to a home and got my slate whiped clean and released when i was 18 im 21 now but fuck em its bullshit over 2 grams and i jknpow where there is 5 meth labs id never drop the dime but shit they had two dudes from california man thats like 14 hours man over weed and vicoden but they make that money with the meth so they act like it aint happein right under their noses hell their da got popped corrupt as it gets man little town but i aint trippin


 damn what happened you got popped when the cop pulled u over?Yea man we dont drop dimes we drop snitches.Keepin it 100 is whats its about homie/


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn what happened you got popped when the cop pulled u over?Yea man we dont drop dimes we drop snitches.Keepin it 100 is whats its about homie/


 already man and yea he got my ass when he pulled me over thank god i had a dog and he dident really want to search the car or he would have found all my homeboys xanexs and hydros n shit thats what i was goin to get was hydros


----------



## purpdaddy (May 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> already man and yea he got my ass when he pulled me over thank god i had a dog and he dident really want to search the car or he would have found all my homeboys xanexs and hydros n shit thats what i was goin to get was hydros


 you said 2 grahms of dro??


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 19, 2009)

yeah man and they charged me with under 2 ounces and over 2 grams up to a year in jail and a 4000 dollar fine we shall see how this goes and it was some of the best shit i have smoked i wish i had a name id be growin it but ive never smoked any until then like that and i smoke dro on a regular we couldent even blaze a whole blunt we had to put that shit out we where so high and re lit it


----------



## purpdaddy (May 19, 2009)

damn that sux homie..if you A FIrst offender youll get probation off the T-O-P


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn that sux homie..if you A FIrst offender youll get probation off the T-O-P


 yea man they was handin probation out like fuckin candy canes on christmas man it was dumb over petty shit it pissed me off


----------



## fingerling (May 19, 2009)

first offense. 2.3 grams. got me 90 days... i live in MI so hopefully weed isnt such a "terrible drug" where youre at..... good luck.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 20, 2009)

fingerling said:


> first offense. 2.3 grams. got me 90 days... i live in MI so hopefully weed isnt such a "terrible drug" where youre at..... good luck.


 They not as hard in TX as in LA.... shit in LA you get caught with a seed you going to jail..happened to me in 2000.They got aloooooooottta dope floatin in and out of TX so the they want the DEALERS and the TRAFFICKERS,,they lookin for big shit,,,maybe in the smaller towns theyll fucc with you but its bad like that everywhere in LA.My padna got 20 yrs.2nd offense.got caught with 2 -20 pieces on 2 different occasions..in LA we got a MULTIPLE BILL law where if you get caught with same offense more than once they put that fuccin bill on you and say the charge is 5 years,,they give you 10..Man it fuccin sux,,If they would have billed me,i would have got 9,im a 3rd offender and the sentence was 3yrs. flat so 3x3=9(good thing we got major pull in this small ass dirty ass parish,,watch pit man youll see when you come down here)..My mother and father and girlfriend had to plead with the D.A. to not bill me..My "GET OUT OF JAIL FREE" cards have done ran out!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> They not as hard in TX as in LA.... shit in LA you get caught with a seed you going to jail..happened to me in 2000.They got aloooooooottta dope floatin in and out of TX so the they want the DEALERS and the TRAFFICKERS,,they lookin for big shit,,,maybe in the smaller towns theyll fucc with you but its bad like that everywhere in LA.My padna got 20 yrs.2nd offense.got caught with 2 -20 pieces on 2 different occasions..in LA we got a MULTIPLE BILL law where if you get caught with same offense more than once they put that fuccin bill on you and say the charge is 5 years,,they give you 10..Man it fuccin sux,,If they would have billed me,i would have got 9,im a 3rd offender and the sentence was 3yrs. flat so 3x3=9(good thing we got major pull in this small ass dirty ass parish,,watch pit man youll see when you come down here)..My mother and father and girlfriend had to plead with the D.A. to not bill me..My "GET OUT OF JAIL FREE" cards have done ran out!


 damn man when i went i had to beg my dad to bail me out cuz i was makin the run for him the hydros, im glad i dident have them on me i was headed to get em when i got picked, and the laws just changed i beleive not to long ago on priscribtion drugs without a perscribtion over like 7 is 25 to life controlled substance they r treating it like meth.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

fingerling said:


> first offense. 2.3 grams. got me 90 days... i live in MI so hopefully weed isnt such a "terrible drug" where youre at..... good luck.


 somewhere down in texas my friend close to the top.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

ok here is a pic of the blue streak from last harvest i am reveggin it out my back door its in a g spot too hidden under a tree right by my back porch it has already started to grow again it has 2 new sets of leaves i can tell it only had one when i put it out here is a pic right after i watered it at about 9 15 this mornin tell me what you think.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

thanks for tuning in fingerling it seems like you and purp are the only visitors i have lol o well, ive been doing some thinkin and i am gonna probably take most of my seedlings and put them outside idk yet i dont have the power for another box in my room like i have now i am getting a mother plant back that is good cuz my friend got noid as i mentioned a few pages back and she is ready for clones so im just gonna fill up my box with clones and as soon as they root floower them idk though im really undecided though thats the reason im postin im undecided on what to do, time isnt an issue really i just dont like wasting it and the other plant is a guarenteed female


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 20, 2009)

Shit man, I'm here. Didn't wanna bust in the conversation. I don't have any experiences like that, so I didn't feel comfortable jumpin in the middle.


----------



## "SICC" (May 20, 2009)

Im here too, just lurking around


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Shit man, I'm here. Didn't wanna bust in the conversation. I don't have any experiences like that, so I didn't feel comfortable jumpin in the middle.


 ah man its cool and feel free to give out your opionin man i dont mind at all god gave it to you lol thanks for dropping by tho much appreciated + rep


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2518983]Im here too, just lurking around[/quote]
haha i was hopin you was still around man thanks for dropping by yall feel free as a motherfucker to post away how they look i got new pictures of the box im down to 6 seedlings with physical therepy and court ive been really busy lately and tryin to control ticks ive negleted them some they r strecthing too with the light 8 inches away wtf, o well im gonna start some more anyways for an outdoor grow wich is where these might end up im not decided bury them up to their necks and get started lol.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

here is the pics one of where the blue streak is in my backyard its facin the nehibors house and the other side f the porch is facin the street we have chain link fence and ive got 3 pits i dare someone to try and come up on me and mine the dogs stay out of the grows they know better they dont even go by the plants unless i ask them over to me they would eat the shit out of it if i dident set boundries wich is good because they leave the plants out back alone lol i know the box dosent look its best wich is my fault lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

here is the pics they dident post for some reason last time


----------



## purpdaddy (May 20, 2009)

man i always wanted a solid white pit,,They beautiful pit man and the blue too.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i always wanted a solid white pit,,They beautiful pit man and the blue too.


 i can almost guarentee a white pit out of my coming litter duke has thrown two solid white blue eyed females in the same litter last time to a white and brindle pit and my girl is mostly white with a little red on both ears and a red patch on her hindquarters. here is my problem with solid white anything in the anaimal kingdom unless they reside in the poles or anatarcia, look at it like this in our natural conditions animals adapt to their surrondings as well as their colors for the most part, when you get into the solid white you are getting the recessive trait from one of the parents wich is y they r white and sometimes this comes with a problem the dog could be deaf or blind!! and it gets extremly hot for solid white pits i have to put sunscereen on my two that r mostly white. i dont send any dogs from me out till they r 3 to 4 months old and started in their training that way i can better guarranty qualitly of the animal and its tremperment i breed for tempermant one i can turn on and off with a word and for dogs that never quit in their work and love their work. for my dogs its owner protection and working cattle. i dont dislike white in them dont get me wrong it is beautiful if you have the right dog but when i see people advertise white pits or albino pits that is what it is and i smile because they are advertising the color and should never be mistook for a fancier of the breed for they only want money out of their dogs be sure you check the dogs for hearing and sight take them away from the other pups and whistle at them and make movents and see if the pup reaccts hope this information helps next time anyof you go for a new dog. unless the breed standards call for the dog to be all white them this is how i feel about solid white dogs sorry so long i get a little carried away when i talk about pits or dogs for that matter i love the breed and stand up firmly for them in their ongoing fight against bsl i am a trainer for a group in my town, our goal is to educuate people about these dogs and bring them back into the wonderful spot they deserve in americas history. if you have any questions about your own dogs like bad habits and such feel free to ask away and i will try my best to come up with a soultion for you.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i can almost guarentee a white pit out of my coming litter duke has thrown two solid white blue eyed females in the same litter last time to a white and brindle pit and my girl is mostly white with a little red on both ears and a red patch on her hindquarters. here is my problem with solid white anything in the anaimal kingdom unless they reside in the poles or anatarcia, look at it like this in our natural conditions animals adapt to their surrondings as well as their colors for the most part, when you get into the solid white you are getting the recessive trait from one of the parents wich is y they r white and sometimes this comes with a problem the dog could be deaf or blind!! and it gets extremly hot for solid white pits i have to put sunscereen on my two that r mostly white. i dont send any dogs from me out till they r 3 to 4 months old and started in their training that way i can better guarranty qualitly of the animal and its tremperment i breed for tempermant one i can turn on and off with a word and for dogs that never quit in their work and love their work. for my dogs its owner protection and working cattle. i dont dislike white in them dont get me wrong it is beautiful if you have the right dog but when i see people advertise white pits or albino pits that is what it is and i smile because they are advertising the color and should never be mistook for a fancier of the breed for they only want money out of their dogs be sure you check the dogs for hearing and sight take them away from the other pups and whistle at them and make movents and see if the pup reaccts hope this information helps next time anyof you go for a new dog. unless the breed standards call for the dog to be all white them this is how i feel about solid white dogs sorry so long i get a little carried away when i talk about pits or dogs for that matter i love the breed and stand up firmly for them in their ongoing fight against bsl i am a trainer for a group in my town, our goal is to educuate people about these dogs and bring them back into the wonderful spot they deserve in americas history. if you have any questions about your own dogs like bad habits and such feel free to ask away and i will try my best to come up with a soultion for you.


Fuck man you a breeder and a local trainer??? Man you just dont know my mom would pay you damn good money to work with gotti and train him like we were supposed to..we been looking for someone...thats another reason to come to LA,,LOL gonna get u down here sooner or later!HA


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Fuck man you a breeder and a local trainer??? Man you just dont know my mom would pay you damn good money to work with gotti and train him like we were supposed to..we been looking for someone...thats another reason to come to LA,,LOL gonna get u down here sooner or later!HA


 haha hell yea man thats whats up and im comin either way man, sorry it took so long to reply i had to go to the er and admitt myself i was havin crazy pains in my left arm and chest and they told me i have soke kind of premature somethin and my heart beats an extra beat every time but it should go away with time and i have a strained left shoulder dont know how that happend but i got scared as shit for awhile i ride bulls and have been hurt really bad before and not wanted to go to the hospital but this shit scared me but they said no more supplements period. shit was crazy


----------



## purpdaddy (May 21, 2009)

damn nigga ridin bulls and shit!!LOL we used to go to the lil local rodeo and seein those amatuers try to rice was funny as fucc,,,it was cool i dont know why they shut it down..How far are you from galveston?we might be going this weekend,,,

lil TEXAS inspiration for this mornin [youtube]EXJfW-J9n9k[/youtube]


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 21, 2009)

i think it is like 8 hours im not quite sure check this shit out guys i cant beleive this but i was gettin back from takin my girl to school and i went on my poarch and looked back at her car to make sure it was locked and noticed a plant im used to but not outside in my front yard by the curb lol a pot plant about a foot tall and healthy as shit i did a double take and went and inspected it and snapped a couple of shots here is what i got


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 21, 2009)

is that shit not crazy or what i cant really beleive this either lol damn


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 21, 2009)

alright i had to dig it up i couldent leave it there wich sucks but we have to many cops drivin our street every day and it was about a foot from the curb i did it some damage diggin it up cuz i had to hurry but i am hopin it will recover, i took it to a nerby patch of woods and went a good mile out and about 3 hundred yards from the trails end nd planted it now i will watch and see, im bout to make a habit of training my dogs their in those woods so im seen more around there


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2009)

haha damn homie that crazy, im sure she will be fine, lookin damn good tho in your front yard haha, its pretty big, how did you not notice it


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 21, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2522696]haha damn homie that crazy, im sure she will be fine, lookin damn good tho in your front yard haha, its pretty big, how did you not notice it[/quote]
cuz i have a bunch of weeds in my yard now i tilled it up and planted grass and i looked over there yesterday cuz somethin dident seem right but i dident really look and it just caught my eye this mornin man it was crazy i still cant beleive this shit in my front yard, i sent my dad a oic and he thinks i planted it there wich i dident nd i really hope he dosent go to snoopin again


----------



## purpdaddy (May 22, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> cuz i have a bunch of weeds in my yard now i tilled it up and planted grass and i looked over there yesterday cuz somethin dident seem right but i dident really look and it just caught my eye this mornin man it was crazy i still cant beleive this shit in my front yard, i sent my dad a oic and he thinks i planted it there wich i dident nd i really hope he dosent go to snoopin again


 yea man that would suck bad! Cmon man like u would fuccin plant an ILLEGAL PLANT right next to the road!Tha would be fuccin INSANE!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man that would suck bad! Cmon man like u would fuccin plant an ILLEGAL PLANT right next to the road!Tha would be fuccin INSANE!


 yea that would suck if he went lookin around but he hasent i need to replace the lock on my box it broke but the plants look good in the box the one i transplanted is still in some shock but i took it some water today


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 23, 2009)

alright i got a ? for you purp or whoever is readin, i want to go ahead and start topping my plants but they r only at their first node i might just try one for now idk though


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 23, 2009)

I don't know man, I've always heard you should wait at least til the 3rd or 4th node before doing anything like that. I would wait til purp answers though, he knows more about this than I do.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 23, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I don't know man, I've always heard you should wait at least til the 3rd or 4th node before doing anything like that. I would wait til purp answers though, he knows more about this than I do.


 yea i agree with you that is generaly what i have read at the 3rd node but idk i might wait until the second and see


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 23, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea i agree with you that is generaly what i have read at the 3rd node but idk i might wait until the second and see


I'm not sayin' don't do it, just makin' sure you knew that. If I had that many going at once, I would probably give it a try too, lol.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 24, 2009)

topp at the second node ma man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> topp at the second node ma man!


alright ill do that as soon as i get this yard weedeated the blue streak is comin along nice outside my dad mentioned somethin about pruning the trees that it is by hope he dosent go out there


----------



## purpdaddy (May 24, 2009)

damn ma that would succ


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn ma that would succ


 fo sho man it is a female plain and simple so as soon as it gets bigger im gonna clone it and flower the clones if it dosent get discovered before but no matter what im takin clones


----------



## purpdaddy (May 25, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> fo sho man it is a female plain and simple so as soon as it gets bigger im gonna clone it and flower the clones if it dosent get discovered before but no matter what im takin clones


 Man the marijuana gods are on your side HuH?Seems like nothing but females grow your way!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Man the marijuana gods are on your side HuH?Seems like nothing but females grow your way!


Lucky bastard.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Man the marijuana gods are on your side HuH?Seems like nothing but females grow your way!


 hahaha you already know playa i only fuk wit them hoes lol.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 25, 2009)

alright well i topped everything and pulled a male already it only had 3 nodes and showed sex but i started 2stwraberry cough or somethin like that and 15 more bagseed from danks for my outside grueilla grow the one plant dident make it well idk its raining so i will see i guess but i have plot salready dug for the others.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)

look all these pussy hairs!just took these


----------



## purpdaddy (May 26, 2009)

even the headlees horseman is showing...not gonna produce much,,but itll produce.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 26, 2009)

damn man pop it from tha back and see tha hairy asshole hell yea man congrats, i cant beleive my one plant sexed at only 3 nodes man like really sexed i could definatly see balls so i feed it to my dog lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 27, 2009)

alright here is some poor ass quality pics of my topping and lst i did to three plants they responded wonderful to the lst i did it last night fucked up on xanexes lol but there is already new growth where i topped some of them i also got some bone meal and seed extract


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 27, 2009)

oh yea the first pic is the blue streak that is reveggin in my backyard here is the pic of when i harvested it im fucked up now too forgot i added it in the last post


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 29, 2009)

alright i got ten more planted today they all had decent sized taproots here is some pics of new growth after topping and lst and also a pic of the cabniet and the new cups that i just started i wish i had a better quality camera o yea and my fuckin dog layed on the blue streak in the backyard killing it i forgot to post that the other day when it happend ive been really busy with my girls graduation, i added bone bone meal and seed extract last night when i watered and they showed quite a bit of growth today


----------



## purpdaddy (May 29, 2009)

its flowerin at the third node cause its just as old and MATURE as the big one.You aint seein shit till the plant matures.lookin good dog!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 29, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> its flowerin at the third node cause its just as old and MATURE as the big one.You aint seein shit till the plant matures.lookin good dog!


 thanks homie and i started thos strawberry kush seeds in this one the ones i topped man are doing great i can definatly already see where there is gonna be two main stalks forming and the lst is caused a lot of new groth to the exposed part of those plants man, got a ? if i was to fimm could i add more stalks per plant


----------



## purpdaddy (May 29, 2009)

hell yea man thats the whole purpose in topping..is to make the plant grow 2 more branches where there was just 2 already at the node,in other words youll end up with MORE branches which is more bud spots!


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 29, 2009)

alright thats what i was thinkin well it is workin wonderful man i have one plant really shortand bushy it is the onesecond to the end in the pics where u can see everything the new ones included and i dont know if im gonna top it quite yet i topped another one today though, im gonna talk to my dad about lettin me veg some plants for a few weeks in my big box before i take them outside for the remainder of their life idk ill have to see what he thinks


----------



## purpdaddy (May 29, 2009)

my next grow..im gonna topp the fucc out em and vegg. a lil longer...using this method will increase your overall yield.


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 30, 2009)

next time i willl definatly veg for a week or two


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 30, 2009)

o yea and the plant i topped yesterday already had growth i think im gonna water them with nutes again tonight they r dry


----------



## purpdaddy (May 31, 2009)

here ya go..these should help if you aint seen em [email protected]


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 31, 2009)

yea ive seen em but they did help im just a little confused p well the topping worked ill post pics later


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 31, 2009)

alright im pretty bummed cuz i am positive i have two more males they might be hermies ciz i see a few hairs on some but good news is 3 of the seeds boke dirt today i almost burnt one cuz i forgot to raise my cooltube but i just fixed that im bummed but o well i shall continue but i guess when i look back at the sucess ive had with males vrs females its prolly the pot gods telling me my luck ran out the past few months lol my mom plant got took havent seen the dude to kick his ass my female blue streak that was reveggin in the back got fucked up by my dogs and i have a box full of hermies or males not to sure yet wtf!!! o well there is 10 right behind them so we shall see damn this pisses me off tho


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 31, 2009)

so you just do your seeds 12/12 from start to end? , how long did your first harvest take from start to finish , you said lil over a month an a half a while back dunno if you were refering to those plants are start...



looks like it works well sucks if you get all males outta first 6 ><

im sub'd nice grow


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 31, 2009)

yes i was reffering to those plants they r in the grow eariler on the pics that was last grow


----------



## purpdaddy (May 31, 2009)

man so how many males you got??i was at the golf course earlier when u texted me.


----------



## LimitedTimer (May 31, 2009)

damn thats insane i hope my grow flowers in 6-8 weeks , how was the oder from that first flowering you did, any filter?


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 31, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man so how many males you got??i was at the golf course earlier when u texted me.


 man from the looks right now i got 3 more but i think thy hermies man cuz i zee some hairs too im pissed dawg but my others are breakin ground tho who hoo hope they rnt males but i got 3 that im unsure of man i took pics but they to blurry to see


----------



## pitbudz87 (May 31, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> damn thats insane i hope my grow flowers in 6-8 weeks , how was the oder from that first flowering you did, any filter?


 yea it stunk but i used scotch brite and carbon for fish tanks and put it over my exhaust


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 1, 2009)

alright the first pic is whats left ive got 3 from the 15 left im bummed bout that and i have 6 seeds pop their heads above soil so i figured i show ya and here is the three males i took out today i got better pics in front of the computer you can also see better where i topped them i dident top the last plant.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2009)

Lookin good homie, haha lovin that Sonic Burger cup, havnt had that in a while, dont got em here in Cali, but i been to one in Neveada, shit is goood haha

Kepp us posted, srry to hear about them males


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2565317]Lookin good homie, haha lovin that Sonic Burger cup, havnt had that in a while, dont got em here in Cali, but i been to one in Neveada, shit is goood haha

Kepp us posted, srry to hear about them males[/quote]
Dude, sonic is the shit. Ya gotta ask for the Extreme Tater Tots (not on the menu). Fucking delicious.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2565317]Lookin good homie, haha lovin that Sonic Burger cup, havnt had that in a while, dont got em here in Cali, but i been to one in Neveada, shit is goood haha

Kepp us posted, srry to hear about them males[/quote]
haha yea sonic is the shit they know me and my girl cuz we always get drinks from there and yea damn males but hey i looked today and all but 2 are above ground and stretching like shit lol nah only one is stretching but ill tie it down soon 2 left to pop


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 2, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Dude, sonic is the shit. Ya gotta ask for the Extreme Tater Tots (not on the menu). Fucking delicious.


 hahaha sonic is the shit lol i worked there in college a year ago and missed meals every night so i had to charge from my check to eat through college two steps foward and one backwards


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 2, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha sonic is the shit lol i worked there in college a year ago and missed meals every night so i had to charge from my check to eat through college two steps foward and one backwards


HAHAHA, I did the same shit when I worked at QuikTrip. Couldn't help myself, .


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 3, 2009)

SICC said:


> lovin that Sonic Burger cup, havnt had that in a while, dont got em here in Cali, but i been to one in Neveada, shit is goood haha


There's one about three miles from my house. 


*Hiya Pit*, finally found your most recent thread!  This looks interesting.... I'll be watching! Looks like lots of progress going on there.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok well everything has sprouted all ten of em and i still got the 3 left they are getting really tall for as close as the light is to them but i think it is cuz of the 12 of dark but thanks to my man pur who sugggested lst i can fix that


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 3, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> There's one about three miles from my house.
> 
> 
> *Hiya Pit*, finally found your most recent thread!  This looks interesting.... I'll be watching! Looks like lots of progress going on there.


 watch and feel free to post and critizize or however you spell it


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 3, 2009)

any sex on the last 3 of the first batch?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just do alotta topping..man i got so many budspots on that one plant ..its gonna be one bug ass bud!SERIOUS SHIT!you gotta top em atleast once and since you aint got that much room we can LST a lil bit to get light to the lower foliage,


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 3, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> any sex on the last 3 of the first batch?


 im leanin towards females man i think one is for sure but the other two im not close to sure


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 3, 2009)

keep us posted, you should look into toping and LST together... should check out mammoths' journal if you havnt


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 4, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> keep us posted, you should look into toping and LST together... should check out mammoths' journal if you havnt


 yea man thats what im doin topping them and lst togther


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 4, 2009)

every plant of the 10 have their first set of true leaves and the next showing they r lookin good pics later but yall cant laugh cuz a few r stretched but ima top them and lst so dont worry


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> every plant of the 10 have their first set of true leaves and the next showing they r lookin good pics later but yall cant laugh cuz a few r stretched but ima top them and lst so dont worry


 Thats what im talking bout ma man!If you need any help or ideas,,well fuck you got my damn cell number you shouldnt ever have trouble getting in touch with me!LOL


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Thats what im talking bout ma man!If you need any help or ideas,,well fuck you got my damn cell number you shouldnt ever have trouble getting in touch with me!LOL


 you already know pimp. if i get some time tomorrow ill try and post pics i am expecting my dog to have pups any day now and i have to put togther a kennel for her tomorrow suppose to do it today but ive been busy with theraphy and sleepin lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 5, 2009)

alright here is two well the better two of the three left out of the original 15 they both have been topped and are lstd one has a bunch of tight node spacin and the other is pretty good they r boto good compared to the one i dident take a pic of lol and pics of the seedlings to come soon


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 5, 2009)

forgot to add that im pretty sure both are females as well as the other idk it might be hermie today i wasent sure untill i watered it and then i did and i swear it grew from where i had topped it it was wild cuz it had nothin and then had two stalks it was crazy but it is tall as the other two it is the only one i havent lst i might throw it outside for the rest of the year i have the holes dug i just need to take soil out there


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 6, 2009)

fuck the other was a hermie i took pics will post em later its ben cut down already i dont have the time for the high maitnence that comes with emand i damn sure dont want any seeds


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 8, 2009)

alright here is some pics of the two females i have left and the 10 seedlings i dont have a good enough camera to show ya but ine plant has 5 bud sites and the other has six from topping and lst it really made a big difference this go around the bud sites doubled thanks purp


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright here is some pics of the two females i have left and the 10 seedlings i dont have a good enough camera to show ya but ine plant has 5 bud sites and the other has six from topping and lst it really made a big difference this go around the bud sites doubled thanks purp


 no prob man thats what im here for.


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 8, 2009)

haha the seedlings you started like a week after me are already caught up to mine >< isuck

keep it up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 8, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> haha the seedlings you started like a week after me are already caught up to mine >< isuck
> 
> keep it up


 haha thanks man do you have a journal


----------



## ~MacLee~ (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice grow pit. peep i was checcing out some of your pics and i noticed that you had your ballast on the inside of your growbox. Why not rewire your light so that itll be on the outside of your box, itll cut down on the temps....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 8, 2009)

~MacLee~ said:


> Nice grow pit. peep i was checcing out some of your pics and i noticed that you had your ballast on the inside of your growbox. Why not rewire your light so that itll be on the outside of your box, itll cut down on the temps....


 good question man and here is my awnser i have a fish tank on top of my grow bow it is a stealth deal my dad checks it ive been lucjy with the cooltube so fay him not lookin back there and askin what the hoses where for and the fan so when i installed the light i kept the ballast inside the box my temps stay realtive good from 65 when they r off if i have the air on and they run at about 79 to 80 the higest is about 85.


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 8, 2009)

yah its in my signature i'm updating pic's here shortly


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 8, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> yah its in my signature i'm updating pic's here shortly


 haha yea im a dumbass i found it earlier right after i pressed send i checked to see and read through it i dident get to the end but ima go and subscribe


----------



## ~MacLee~ (Jun 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> good question man and here is my awnser i have a fish tank on top of my grow bow it is a stealth deal my dad checks it ive been lucjy with the cooltube so fay him not lookin back there and askin what the hoses where for and the fan so when i installed the light i kept the ballast inside the box my temps stay realtive good from 65 when they r off if i have the air on and they run at about 79 to 80 the higest is about 85.


 
Yea i "C" your point on being stealthy, maybe you could place the ballast under your nightstand? Or you could move your box into the closet thatll help with the light leaks. Plus itll keep your plants from getting unwanted light during lights off..


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

man i even put towels over the frame to keep out unwanted light during dark period.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

~MacLee~ said:


> Yea i "C" your point on being stealthy, maybe you could place the ballast under your nightstand? Or you could move your box into the closet thatll help with the light leaks. Plus itll keep your plants from getting unwanted light during lights off..


 well that all goes back to the being stealthy part actually ,y first grow was in the closet in a bigger box the box is still there and thats how i got caught he got to snoopin around so thats why i built this little box and put the fishtank on top and its worked well so far so if it aint broke i aint fixin it lol but i appreciate your questions man ill try and take a pic of the old box when i get home later im at my girls now so i cant check they looked good this mornin


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 9, 2009)

Lookin good pit, what kind of lighting are they under?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i even put towels over the frame to keep out unwanted light during dark period.


 haha hell yea man thats a dedicated grower right there man, i went to walmart when i built this box and got weatherstripping and lijed the inside of every edge of the doors top bottom and bioth sided so i dont have light leakes it is workin good but i need to replace some of it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2592971]Lookin good pit, what kind of lighting are they under?[/quote]
150 hps in a cooltube and it sits literally about 3 to 4 inches away from the biggest plants in the back sorry i dident see your post homie or i would have replied sooner


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well i decided to lst 4 of them today so i got out the drill and some zip ties and got to work heere is the pics i havent started topping yet cuz i cant really get to the new growth and i dont wanna fuck it up so im gonna be patient and wait, here is some pics they look good after i watered them yesterday too. first two pics are of the four i tied down and the third is of the bottom of the cooltube so u can see how close i can get it sorry it looks all blury it is because of the fans and the fan blowing over the light in the cooltube and the third is the temp in there i run an ac full time on 60 tho to keep it there


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 9, 2009)

whole room at 60? ouch! lotta lotta watts


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lookin good man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> whole room at 60? ouch! lotta lotta watts


 yea but we dont have central heat in my house so we have a few of the window units and have had them for years so tht is one thing my dad is used to so im not to worried and we pay the electric bill


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Lookin good man!


thanks man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

i forgot to add that the room i grow in is my room so thats where the ac comes in to play or else it would be a sauna in there hell its hot in the laundry room now cuz they r cookin in the next room this house is fuckin weird


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 9, 2009)

haha , i had to vent my box straight from my AC unit to keep it at 78 so i hear ya man...my box would be 99 no problem before


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> haha , i had to vent my box straight from my AC unit to keep it at 78 so i hear ya man...my box would be 99 no problem before


 damn man im glad i dont have to do that it would definatly give me away to my dad i think in a couple of days im gonna post pics of my box and the back and the lights when its on dark period so everyone can see it gets hard tho cuz i do it at night and get really carried away and usually end up stayin up all night


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

hell yea pitt man they really startin to pick up.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hell yea pitt man they really startin to pick up.


 thanks man


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 9, 2009)

lookin good man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> lookin good man


 haha thanks bro you beat me to it huh


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 9, 2009)

lol ya so you lost 4 damn man sorry bout that, im only transferring so the stem will grow stronger and thicker once i bury it a lil more, or else id try it all the way with just the beer cups, but it looks like some are working out pretty well for you man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> lol ya so you lost 4 damn man sorry bout that, im only transferring so the stem will grow stronger and thicker once i bury it a lil more, or else id try it all the way with just the beer cups, but it looks like some are working out pretty well for you man


 thats understandable man look in the begining of my journal and there is pics from my last harvest like this i had 8 females that time, this time only two bummer but i have 2 computer fans in there and a nother little one right by the stems and they blow constantly 24 7 to make them stronger im glad i topped the two tho it gave me more budsites than last time by far along with lst so im gonna do it to all 10 if the ones i have comin up


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 9, 2009)

hell ya those are beautiful sucks you only got two fems this time but if your producing more bud than last time thats the most important thing lol well to me it would be cuz thats more smokage


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

yep me too man well i just went through my whole thread and on the 1st of this month most of the seedlings had boke ground and you could barley see where i topped them and they hadent showed sex very well, well its 8 days later and i have two bushes from topping both females and about 4 main tops one one and 5 on the other and there is the side branches too im very pleased lookin back this is coming along very well the seedlings r growing good too not as good as i would like but nonetheless they r doing fine


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 9, 2009)

thats great to hear man as long as they are doing good ill prob post some pics of mine in the next two days whenever i take more of mine and my buds closet


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> thats great to hear man as long as they are doing good ill prob post some pics of mine in the next two days whenever i take more of mine and my buds closet


 hell yae man ill be lookin foward to it


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 9, 2009)

any idea on what size pots i should get i think 6 inch ones should be fine but i feel like those may be too big for what im growin in i just got it in a lil storage containter bin and if they keep growin upwards and shit i may have to add on a container and i dont want to do that because of tryin to keep it as stealth as possible


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 9, 2009)

yea six sounds like it should be fine are you growing bagseed? of fem seeds/ if its bagseed expect some males and then u will shorten them down a little well i hope for your sake but as oyu can see in this grow of mine it dosent all goes as planned lol


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 10, 2009)

ya all im really looking for to get is at least one fem more would be awesome but first go around 1 in my box, and hopefully 3 out of mine and my buds box


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

I just read through your other thread and got tired of sorting through random convos, what happened to your last grow? (I'm in texas too thats why I'm curious)


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

haha it got caught but not by the cops or anything my father found it and made me stop cuz i live in his house at the moment cuz ive been disabled for a year and out of work, so ive go on to growing in solo cups if u dont mind what part of texas you in im up by the top


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

here is some pics of the lst i did last night and the 2 females i have startin to bud and a group shot of all 10 youngesters enjoy


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Houston area


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

damnur a ways from me man in in the panhandle


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha it got caught but not by the cops or anything my father found it and made me stop cuz i live in his house at the moment cuz ive been disabled for a year and out of work, so ive go on to growing in solo cups if u dont mind what part of texas you in im up by the top


I'm by the SE coast if you want to generalize locations but I don't live close to coast, more inland =p

"330 8004", Paul Wall, Chamillionaire to name some locals...


Slim Thug lived across the street from my high school principal senior year of HS lol.

Thats what I figured but I wasn't sure because I wasn't sure if you lived by yourself or not, and you seemed to still keep posting, so I didn't think the cops were the ones who busted it.


Your new plants look like they have some indica heritage...

I have 50 or so seeds from some bad ass minty smelling schwag that I really enjoyed for the quality it was, (wouldn't have ever bought it just to smoke it though lol) 
smoked a few bong bowls of it before we made a batch of brownies.

After I saw this thread I immediately started germing 12 seeds and threw them into party cups on 12/12 in a different room from my main grow.

Then my main grow went fuckstix on me and died, so I just ported all my party cup plants to my aero setup.

Doesn't really look like my buds are going to finish in time , not really sure what I'm going to do with the females though, maybe a big re-veg project who knows.


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 10, 2009)

pics lookin real good man keep up the good work


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 10, 2009)

i got a padna thats from TX and i asked him how far i am away grom you and he said 6-7 hours!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i got a padna thats from TX and i asked him how far i am away grom you and he said 6-7 hours!


 damn dawg thats definatly reasonable to drive shit come november man im commin shit ive drove 12 hours to get to a rodeo before i drive 6 on a regular basis that aint bad at all


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I'm by the SE coast if you want to generalize locations but I don't live close to coast, more inland =p
> 
> "330 8004", Paul Wall, Chamillionaire to name some locals...
> 
> ...


 thats whats up man houston is where its at


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 10, 2009)

man my plants will have been done by then...ill put aside a 1/4 if you fa sho commin.!i gotta post pic tonight cause the blowin up!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

yea man im for shure commin i get 30,000 then but im bout to get a job again so i might have the funds sooner i hate havin to get a job cuz i ride bulls but bein hurt for a year and all the surgerys its best to let it heal up and save some money and then go hard again but yea im for shure commin man no doubt


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 10, 2009)

bull riding must be some intense shit....no wonder you grow your own meds haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 10, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> bull riding must be some intense shit....no wonder you grow your own meds haha


 its better than gettin high man i love it but not for the adrenilane rush i dont get one anymore its just knowing that you matched a 2000 pound beast move for move when he can move on a dime and spin circles its awesome i cant think of anything else i would want to do man


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea man you deffinitely ONE DEEP on that damn bull!Fucc that!!We used to have a lil local rodeo around here and i would go watch all these dudes try to ride and get baged the fucc up..the kids would wear a helmet and body protection and shit..I liked it(watching); the thought of actually getting on one of those big muthafuccas never attempted to cross my mind..!!!ROFL


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 11, 2009)

haha i love it man some crazy hit happend last night at 3 30 in the mornin a family friend was stayin in a travel camper byside of my house and the dam thing blew up it got so hot it burnt my ac the sides that close it was crazy as a motherfucker


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 11, 2009)

lol thats nuts , i hope no one got hurt....
"don't smoke a bowl near a un-lit gas heater" "fuck it" 
"BOOOM"


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 11, 2009)

yea man everyone was out of it it was crazy as fuck tho dude and soo hot you could feel the heat in my room ill take pics and post em


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 11, 2009)

how'd it catch fire anyways? or no clue just Bam and there was flames?

haha that sure as fuck made for a interesting night i bet


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 11, 2009)

dude it sure did yesterday was crazy some guys dog gor tan over and killed trying to chase me and my dogs poor little thing and how it caught on fire the story is that there was a fight out there and dude that got beat up came back and set it on fire but i think they was cookin meth idk they fucked up my new grass ive worked hard to get that pissed me off pretty good and i really hope there is no further investagation either that would be gay


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 11, 2009)

damn thats wild pit!!


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 11, 2009)

damn son , that is some crazy shit i thought it was a freak accident...haha 

keep on truckin , your important grass is still green!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn thats wild pit!!


 yea man tell me about it shit was crazy


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 11, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> damn son , that is some crazy shit i thought it was a freak accident...haha
> 
> keep on truckin , your important grass is still green!


as green as it gets man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 12, 2009)

OK well i topped three plants today and fimmed 2 im gonna wait to do the rest the ones i did i felt like they could take it only time will tell ill post pics later the 2 females i have in there are coming along nicley they r starting to pack on hairs i added some bonemeal to them yesterday


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 12, 2009)

how many nodes did you wait to top/fim?

also i was wondering how much top to bottom clearance your box gives you , trying to get an idea for my box i got 20 inch top to bottom with out light clearance


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 12, 2009)

i dont have the excact dimesions cuz i cant find a tape measure but it is about 30 inches tall and a foot wide my light is in a cooltube and hangs from the top and sits about 4 inches from the foliage, my biggest plant is only about 6 inches man so i have some room to work with i wont need it but i have it last grow when i dident top they got pretty big about a foot but i topped and lst and it kept them small and bushy. im posting pics after this of the topping and everything togther


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 12, 2009)

alright here is the pics of the ones i topped and fimmed and a pic of the two in flower one has 3 top sites and the other has 2 very tight node spacing on those two i topped at the first node herae ya go


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 12, 2009)

lookin good, i think imma top my plant with 3 nodes once i see it produce some new growth (shcok from transfer)


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 12, 2009)

yea man definatly top them it gives you more bud instead of one main cola you get two i ended up with three on one plant tho i cant remeber if i fimmed that one or not who knows lol. but i will definatly continue topping forever ive read about it but never done it untill this last grow( the two females i have in there) started out with 15 lost a bunch damn males lets see how it goes on the topping for this go round i might have done it a little early but i think they can handle it tomorrow ill know for sure


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 13, 2009)

here is a few pics of me on some bulls one is of a bull tossing me and hookin me his name was grim reaper one i was team roping and the last two was the bull that almost killed me i rode him but as i was gettin off he stepped on me and lacerated my liver and cracked a vertabrae in half in my back 3 months bedrest after that one lol hope yall enjoy o yea i have only not worn a helment on few occasions i do all the time now it is just like insurence in a vehicle if i get stepped on in the helment i take an apsrin the other dude who dont wear a helment is more than likely gonna be brain dead or dead hisself its insurence ya feel me enjoy


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 13, 2009)

i'd wear a full fuckin body helmet lmao....fuck THAT you got balls son


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 13, 2009)

goood luck!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 13, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> i'd wear a full fuckin body helmet lmao....fuck THAT you got balls son


 let me tell yall somethin i never worry about gettin hurt for i know the lord our god is on my side he sends 10 thousand angles to watch over the arena every time we go in it i give jesus christ all the glory for my ability in this sport he has blessed my life in many ways sometimes ive questioned things but he has a plan for each and every one of us such a grand plan and if i can spread his word through me riding bulls than im doing somethin right


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 13, 2009)

LiEBE420 said:


> goood luck!


 haha thanks but i dont need the luck i dont beleive in luck i beleive in god given ability and i plan to use it to till i cant move praise the lord folks


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 14, 2009)

ne pictures of your ladies...like to compair your 2 week old ones to my 3 week ones


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 14, 2009)

alright here is some more pics i lstd the rest of them today but 2 they r commin along nicely there is a pic of my two girls they r doing awesome and lookin better everyday and duke my man


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 14, 2009)

yah yours look good, bout to pass mine for sure...hopefully ill stil get mine to flower about the same time as yours.. your 2 ladies look hairy


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 15, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha thanks but i dont need the luck i dont beleive in luck i beleive in god given ability and i plan to use it to till i cant move praise the lord folks


AMEN!!!!When we are weak HE is STRONG!!Im not speaking to anyone particular on here but alotta people are blind to the the fact that hes real and IS coming back but yea man wheeeew.i been to rodeos but never thought about ridin a BULL;man ill barely get on a horse(got multiple bad experiences),hell no noway.
but just keep topping and the lst and youll be just fine..bend a lil everyday.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 15, 2009)

Praise the Lord!!! 

God said, "Let there be weed, and it was dank!"


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 15, 2009)

haha thanks


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 15, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> ne pictures of your ladies...like to compair your 2 week old ones to my 3 week ones





purpdaddy said:


> AMEN!!!!When we are weak HE is STRONG!!Im not speaking to anyone particular on here but alotta people are blind to the the fact that hes real and IS coming back but yea man wheeeew.i been to rodeos but never thought about ridin a BULL;man ill barely get on a horse(got multiple bad experiences),hell no noway.
> but just keep topping and the lst and youll be just fine..bend a lil everyday.





FoxCompany426 said:


> Praise the Lord!!!
> 
> God said, "Let there be weed, and it was dank!"


 thank you all i will post pics later the topping well it went very well new growth on both i topped and the lst did the dame im gonna tweak em a little tonight pics tonight hopefully ive been busy


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 15, 2009)

well the lights shut off before i got back home so no pics but tomorrow i have to go to court at 8 so ill take em when i get back i accidently cut off a fan leaf on one of the ones i fimmed im glad i looked tho cuz they needed watered so i lstd one of the big ones a little more and ill do it to the other tomorrow they needed the water pretty bad the leaves where super droppy and the soil was dry so i watered i used nutes again this watering im bout to start adding molasses for the two ibn the back here is some pics from this mornin look at the new growth on the ones i topped if you can see it


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 15, 2009)

i wish my pot would looks like your pot! haha keep it up bro fems lookin good so are the fimmed ones


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 15, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> i wish my pot would looks like your pot! haha keep it up bro fems lookin good so are the fimmed ones


 with time man it will just never give up ever ya feel me


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 15, 2009)

ya but ya know...4 weeks of veg time should give me a bush not a 1 inch tall 3 node thing...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 15, 2009)

true man idk


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 15, 2009)

I THINK i see growth on the 2 i fimm'ed but you knw ohw that is...when its slow its hard to tell ill post some pics as close up as i can in the mornin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea do that man and take pics of your nutes and ill get you pics of miune and how i mix them and stuff


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 16, 2009)

what it do pit..they commin up quicker than i thought..


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 16, 2009)

i would invest in the full GH line..it is very inexpensive and valuable to ur grow!Heres what they bring..and genes.....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 16, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> what it do pit..they commin up quicker than i thought..


 thanks homie got that shit bumppin finally ill post pics later got everything topped and fimmed i lst more on the other two ill take more detailed pics later for yall they are lookin good and yea purp mr and my girl are goin to a town nearby and they have a hydro shop ima go check it out


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 16, 2009)

well i topped everything ior fimmed it and i lst the girls more here is some pics enjoy


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 16, 2009)

man its lookin good in the lowes cabient these days nice bong and tat...

mine seem to be showing some growth its hard to tell if they are growing or just trying to spread out to grow but progress is progess only time will tell


keep on truckin bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 16, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> man its lookin good in the lowes cabient these days nice bong and tat...
> 
> mine seem to be showing some growth its hard to tell if they are growing or just trying to spread out to grow but progress is progess only time will tell
> 
> ...


 thanks man and yea paitience friend i started 3 seeds well gerrmed them for my outdoor grow im gonna veg them for 2 weeks in my room 24/7 the box is built i just need to get fans in it ill post pics of it soon too. ill try and make a video and walk out to my spot and post it goin to the hydro hsop tomorrow im excited as shit


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 17, 2009)

fucc man are those autoflowers?Lookin damn good!
Hey pit you might wanna check to see if ya boy got a spacer in between the speakers in the box to let them breathe thier OWN air.Theyll hit alot harder..what kinda amp u got em on..u know them bitches take sum watts to REALLT beat.My boy had 3 on 3 jl 1000's in a cadillac cts.man it hit so fuckin hard man i cant explain..One night we were riding and drinkin and shit so...it was so loud when he turned it on 15 we would have to get out the car..so i put an unopened beer can on his trunk after we all got out and made him turn it up bangin that lil john..man that fuckin can cut a flip jumpin off that trunk!!!Hes dead now he shot himself.this was in 2001


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 17, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> fucc man are those autoflowers?Lookin damn good!
> Hey pit you might wanna check to see if ya boy got a spacer in between the speakers in the box to let them breathe thier OWN air.Theyll hit alot harder..what kinda amp u got em on..u know them bitches take sum watts to REALLT beat.My boy had 3 on 3 jl 1000's in a cadillac cts.man it hit so fuckin hard man i cant explain..One night we were riding and drinkin and shit so...it was so loud when he turned it on 15 we would have to get out the car..so i put an unopened beer can on his trunk after we all got out and made him turn it up bangin that lil john..man that fuckin can cut a flip jumpin off that trunk!!!Hes dead now he shot himself.this was in 2001


 nah homit they aint autoflowers dawg got a jl amp and they on they isde im gonna put em straight up today jus got up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 18, 2009)

here is some new pics of todays growth took this mornin the other is a new box for my outdoor grow ill veg in there for 2 weeks holes outside have already been dug i got a new tv so i had to move my entertainment center so thats what i did with it watered this mornin with bonemeal fish emulshion and seed extract enjoy


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 19, 2009)

pit...gog get a big magnifying glass or a loupe and take the pics throuth that..i use a big ass mag. glass..my pics are comming out alot clearer.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> pit...gog get a big magnifying glass or a loupe and take the pics throuth that..i use a big ass mag. glass..my pics are comming out alot clearer.


 hell yea thats whats up man ill do that


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 19, 2009)

i need one of those 30x lupes also...or a cannon camera with a macro lens but thats out the question for now....l8tr on down the road hellz yea!But we need em to get clearer pics i aint gonna lie pit urs are as bad as mine were my first grow dog but i know its the camera you using. I saw thqat lil LST method with the tiestrap and cup...i like it!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i need one of those 30x lupes also...or a cannon camera with a macro lens but thats out the question for now....l8tr on down the road hellz yea!But we need em to get clearer pics i aint gonna lie pit urs are as bad as mine were my first grow dog but i know its the camera you using. I saw thqat lil LST method with the tiestrap and cup...i like it!


 hell yea dawg thanks man mee too it is comin along great tomorrow more pics of new growth and each plant seperatly im gonna get my girls camera tomowwor so better pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 20, 2009)

shitty pics sorry my computer is fucked up but i have two males out of the 10 already


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 20, 2009)

alright i looke dcloser jus now and one is a female i still have two males but i have a confirmed female i wasent sure cuz it appered to be a male this mornin but i looked and it has pistils commin out so whooooo tow males and one female so far not bad cross your fingers sorry for the pics bein shitty but i dont know how to get it workin my phone is messin up with the computer ill get it figured out


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

srry to hear about the males, im sure you got mostly females


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2634173]srry to hear about the males, im sure you got mostly females [/quote]
lets hope my nig im gettin tired of this male shit but i got 15 more good seeds


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2009)

yea males area bitch, unless you want to breed, im crossing my own strain, gonna try and do it a bunch of times, cross it bac n forth with bubba kush


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2635244]yea males area bitch, unless you want to breed, im crossing my own strain, gonna try and do it a bunch of times, cross it bac n forth with bubba kush[/quote]
hell yea thats whats up i guess i could do that but id rather not i dont have the space maby ewhen i get my other light back


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 21, 2009)

o yea fuckn yes got 3 confirmed females out of the ten i cut two males yeaterday so im down to 8 well 10 cuz i have the ones from the 15 to begin with so now i have 5 females and i am waitin on the rest to show sex fuckin a happy fathers day to me


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 21, 2009)

yeyyy i started my 12/12 today long with more nutes with the water today

Lemme see these bitches pubes


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 21, 2009)

haha fo sho man thats whats up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

ok so im pretty sure everything is female except for the farest two to the left of the ones in the pic by the fish tank i tried to get some close ups of the hairs the other two girls r doin great they r startin to get hairier and pack it on one is slower than the other but o well im lovin it i watered today enjoy


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 22, 2009)

lookin good bro keep on truckin 

bet them ladies are skunky


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> lookin good bro keep on truckin
> 
> bet them ladies are skunky


 yea thanks man i was about to post about havin to build a carbon filter cuz its startin to stink


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

herer is the male and a pic of my dragonfish he is badass and a pic of whats left


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

glad to hear ya got sum puss!!I was starting to wonder about u!!ROFLMAO.. Congrats ma man.Man u need to get sum good feminized beans,but thats a lil later.
How long did it take the females to show sex?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> glad to hear ya got sum puss!!I was starting to wonder about u!!ROFLMAO.. Congrats ma man.Man u need to get sum good feminized beans,but thats a lil later.
> How long did it take the females to show sex?


 shit my males showed last week sometime and i noticed yesterday so lemme do the math and go back a few pages to when they popped ground


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

from seed i posted pics when they popped at 6/1/09 and today is the 22 so 21 days from seed the males showed faster as a matter of fact these showed alot faster in the smaller cups i beleive right after topping but then again so did the others last 15 but yea i got some more goood kind bud seeds out of dank smoke dude had names but i dident write them down so who knows im bummed i only have one strawberry kush plant left tho i was lookin foward to those


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 22, 2009)

time to start lstin theses more also so and im gonna really work on gettin a good scope so i can get yall better pics i used a shitty one today but its all i had court wendsday dammit


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

what ya got in the tank??thats pretty damn fast ..


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> what ya got in the tank??thats pretty damn fast ..


 a dragonfish one bala shark two guorimies and a picius catfish they all eat other fish and shit i had some goldfish someone gave to me but they dident last to long and yea these showed really fast this time


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

what the fuck how can they close purps thread for some dumbass stranger talkin shit wtf that is dumb and bullshit stupid man and its my fault for going along with it damn i feel bad but how"s he gonna close the thread there is worse on this site all the time i cant beleive this shit at all


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/206402-afghan-kush-bubbleponics.html


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, that woman ruined his thread, damn women talk & type ALOT, kinda fucked the thread was closed though.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

yea i know..and would like and appreciate if everyone and anyone can pm him asking to open it back up


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 23, 2009)

for sure, will do partna!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 23, 2009)

hey i just started 7 beans in cups and i started them on 12/12 they are about 4 days old not , i have a 600w aircoold hps, what kind of light are you using?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> hey i just started 7 beans in cups and i started them on 12/12 they are about 4 days old not , i have a 600w aircoold hps, what kind of light are you using?


 150hps coooltube homie start a bunch more beans if ya got em wanna trade lights lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea i know..and would like and appreciate if everyone and anyone can pm him asking to open it back up


you already know playa


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah i would bro but i have 5 BIG greedy bitches that love to fight for the light i only had room for 7 , i need bigger space


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 23, 2009)

Have Sable stand next to them now.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Have Sable stand next to them now.


 ok for shure i will definatly do that man ill bring her in for a minuit right before the lights go out


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> yeah i would bro but i have 5 BIG greedy bitches that love to fight for the light i only had room for 7 , i need bigger space


 oo ok i feel ya im in a tiny box lol wishin but i think i got a warehouse comin or a basement one of the two


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

ok here is some pics of them with sable these rnt near as tall as the ones in the pic above i topped and lstd these a bunch sorry if the pics r nt to good


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 23, 2009)

I like this one.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> I like this one.


 hahaha thanks she is a little burnt cuz i jus got her kennell broke outside cuz she is expectin pups and i havent had time or material to cover one part of her kennell so sunscreen its been lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

*ALRIGHT HERE IS WHAT IM THINKIN ANYONE TELL ME IF IM DUMB, SO I HAVE 7 FEMALES ALREADY CONFIRMED JUST RECENTLY THAT IVE DONE FROM 12/12 THE WHOLE TIME AND I WANNA DO AN OUTDOOR GROW STILL EVE THO IT GOT IN THE HIGH 90'S HERE TODAY I WAS THINKIN OF TAKIN THREE FEMEALES AND RE-VEGGIN THEM IN THE BOX I MAID A FEW PAGES BACK AND THEN THROWIN THEM OUTSIDE IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS IT GETS HOT AS HELL IN THAT BOX BUT I HAVE CONTROL OF IT I CAN SPIKE IT DURIN THE DAY SO THEY CAN HANDLE IT BUT GRADUALLY AT A TIME BEFORE I PUT THEM OUTSUDE SO THEY R USED TO IT DOES THIS SOUND LIKE A BETTER PLAN THAN JUST GERMIN 3 MORE BEANS AND WAITIN FOREVER AND THEY COULD BE MALES? IT DOES TO ME AND I WILL REPLACE THOSE IN THE BOX WITH THREE MORE SEEDS WELL MORE THAN THREE CUZ I HAVE THE ROOM NOW I NEED YOUR INPUT EVERYONE*


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 23, 2009)

i think i read if you flower past 6 weeks you can't reveg they will flower out. I plan to try this trick soon. so i can grow my last half out side with what ever the sun is at.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> i think i read if you flower past 6 weeks you can't reveg they will flower out. I plan to try this trick soon. so i can grow my last half out side with what ever the sun is at.


 well it hasent been 6 weeks yet so i think im good but im definatly gonna try it fuck it i wanna a big yeild and these sexed in well i posted them breakin soil on the 1 i think its a couple of pages back and they showed sex the other day like 21 days i think id hasve to do the math but ima do it ive got the setup


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 23, 2009)

also plants that have flowered and reveg or clones that were cut from flowing mother will all way smell strong just like at late flowering.

you should be fine. nothing better then the sun.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> also plants that have flowered and reveg or clones that were cut from flowing mother will all way smell strong just like at late flowering.
> 
> you should be fine. nothing better then the sun.


 thanks for the quick input man and yea i hear that my first grow i cut 20 clones from a flowerin plant me and some buddies found outside


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

lookin good pit!!!!!nice pics with the dog  remind me how old are they now? stop by my thread if u get a chance iam having a little trouble need sum addvise thanks man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 23, 2009)

they r 29 days old i think the 10 new ones and for sure i will do


----------



## howak47 (Jun 23, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> they r 29 days old i think the 10 new ones and for sure i will do


 cool man thanks


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jun 24, 2009)

lol i wish i found a flowering mother randomly out in a feild somewhere


ruin someone elses hard work for 20 clones ><


lookin good keep on truckin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 24, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> lol i wish i found a flowering mother randomly out in a feild somewhere
> 
> 
> ruin someone elses hard work for 20 clones ><
> ...


 nah dog you dont understand it was in downtown of my city man behind an air conditioner just seeds someone threw out it was noones hard work and if they had it planted where we found it then it deserved to be took im not down for stealin but by the time it would have finshed the cops in my town would have been all over that shit man and we kept the mother plant but the dude killed it cuz he was a dumbass. check out my old thread search pitbudzfirst grow journal and it will tell you all about it its pretty intersting


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 24, 2009)

alright so i took some more pics and discovered a hermie this mornin pics of it and the strawberry kush that went male on me also there is pics of the rest of everything 8 of em i think the ones of bud shot that is a side shot i rotate them to get good light the other is a side shot also enjoy


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 24, 2009)

much better pics!!!! chop them men they steALIN food from the hoes plate!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> much better pics!!!! chop them men they steALIN food from the hoes plate!


 haha word and yea they rnt even in the box anymore but dude wants to breed the strawberry kush to somethin he has so im savin it the other gets the sicciors


----------



## howak47 (Jun 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright so i took some more pics and discovered a hermie this mornin pics of it and the strawberry kush that went male on me also there is pics of the rest of everything 8 of em i think the ones of bud shot that is a side shot i rotate them to get good light the other is a side shot also enjoy


 yea pics do look alot better girls are lookin good man keep it up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks well i did a little more lst on the two bushy girls in the back tonight before lights went out opend them up alot more for light penatration ill try and get pics tomorrow but i have to go to some college deal with my girl i might get out of it though lol i am noticing some sighnns of heat stress on one plant directly underthe light im gonna moniter it a little closer and see also i just left the park and talked to my panda and we got a 500watthps for 125 bucks he said i gotta go look at the light and see whats up first tho


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 25, 2009)

i was lookin on ebay and found sum good deals on hid lighting


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i was lookin on ebay and found sum good deals on hid lighting


 hell yea did ya find anything ya like


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 25, 2009)

alright so i snapped a few pics after i got back fro getting college lined up for the fall once again and here they are i tried to get pics of the node spacin of the two further along girls and their lst and pic 8 is the two topped strawberry kush the others dident come out good i fimmed them wrong and they r single colas o well tho i will continue to top for every grow after this enjoy


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jun 25, 2009)

they at looking real good bro, what soil are you using for them?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 25, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> they at looking real good bro, what soil are you using for them?


 its just a local mix from a greenhouse i think its in one of the first posts im not to sure tho id have to go look at the bag


----------



## howak47 (Jun 25, 2009)

lookin good pit keep it up!


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 25, 2009)

this pic makes me want to turn my garden back on.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 25, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> this pic makes me want to turn my garden back on.


 well thanks


----------



## IIIIIBuDIIIII (Jun 25, 2009)

i like how some ppl grow really small plants but use the bud for personal use (not sure if you did, but if i had small buds like that i would lol)


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 25, 2009)

IIIIIBuDIIIII said:


> i like how some ppl grow really small plants but use the bud for personal use (not sure if you did, but if i had small buds like that i would lol)


 yea man i definatly use what i grow in my house for personal smoke my girl and close friends i dont let em know where it cane from excpt my girl cuz she is all intersted in it and stuff but ive got a big scale grow in the works jus waitin on a place and i think im movin tomorrow idk it depends on if i get approved ut me and my girl found a nice 2 bedroom house with a den living room fire palace and small backyard at the edge of the hood for 450 a month 150 down and they pay water i pay everythin else wich isnt to bad and there isnt a lease either


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 26, 2009)

all lookin good mad real good


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> all lookin good mad real good


 thanks water today


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 26, 2009)

i started my own journal on my rubbermaid grow, still workin on the one with my buddy, and bout to order some fem seeds here shortly


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

pit i just posted a few new pics on my thread come by and let me know what u think when u get a chance


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> i started my own journal on my rubbermaid grow, still workin on the one with my buddy, and bout to order some fem seeds here shortly


 hell yea man thats whats up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> pit i just posted a few new pics on my thread come by and let me know what u think when u get a chance


 for shure man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

alright here is some pics i took jus recently i watered today with plain water for the first time lol and what the hell is up why did sicc get banned thats a bunch of bullshit to much politicin goin on around here for me we here to grow not play site god or anything o wait i ment mod haha yea right. well here is some pics i think i am movin to a house but its jus 6 blocks from where im at now but teh grow is goin with me


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

*What the hell why did sicc get banned *


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

sicc got banned because he posted a link to another grow site..They bann quick for that.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

yea i found out that from roseman and i guess i can understand that i love the site and dont go to anyother nor am i a member of any other


----------



## POT SOLDIER 420 (Jun 26, 2009)

If possible put them in bigger pots to help roots grow longer and better the plant.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

me neither..i was visitint another grow site,,similar to this one but i just wasnt feeling it.I like RIU and will be here till they ban me


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

POT SOLDIER 420 said:


> If possible put them in bigger pots to help roots grow longer and better the plant.


 they r in the beer cups for a reason the space and stuff


----------



## lono (Jun 26, 2009)

at what point do you top them I am 3 days into bud same situation 6" tall right now


----------



## grow space (Jun 26, 2009)

yo man-sweet grow-i like your experimental approach-growing them in that small cups-and still get some decent bud-iiits niiiice.
havent readed all your journal, but-did you LST ot topp any of your babys and what results that it gave comparing to you other grow where you also used small cups??
anyway-keep up the good work mate....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

lono said:


> at what point do you top them I am 3 days into bud same situation 6" tall right now


 at the fiirst or second node man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man-sweet grow-i like your experimental approach-growing them in that small cups-and still get some decent bud-iiits niiiice.
> havent readed all your journal, but-did you LST ot topp any of your babys and what results that it gave comparing to you other grow where you also used small cups??
> anyway-keep up the good work mate....


 yes the two in the back the more developed ones i topped both and lst on both of them and i have a lot more budsites cmpared to the last grow like this i topped two of the smaller ones and tried fimming and it only worked with one lol but yea lst and topping has definatly made a great impact in this grow thanks to the suggestion from my boy purpdaddy if you havennt dropped by his thread go look its a must thanks for the kind words


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 26, 2009)

Gotta love this grow man, Def lets people see what amazing results can be accomplished without having a big ol pot  As always yummy man 

Sorry about this question but OMG i catch myself pic scanning instead  
How many times do you water the cups? 1 time every time lights come on? or you watering @ lights on & before off?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 26, 2009)

EpyxN said:


> Gotta love this grow man, Def lets people see what amazing results can be accomplished without having a big ol pot  As always yummy man
> 
> Sorry about this question but OMG i catch myself pic scanning instead
> How many times do you water the cups? 1 time every time lights come on? or you watering @ lights on & before off?


 i usually go a day or two before watering and it depends both sometimes with lights on and sometimes with em off


----------



## howak47 (Jun 26, 2009)

pit i just had friend give me a clipping to clone look at my thread and see if i did it ight or not thanks man!!!!


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 26, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> here is the pics i promised some of the grow setup under the fish tank and the plants from last harvest inside the grow box and my dogs and two plants i harvested today on the shoe box


 how long did it take start to finish in those cups?


----------



## grow space (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks 4 feedback pitbudz87.
im starting to construct soon my own indoor(1 time indoors) little grow cabinet and the other in a dresser -grow.so now i know that LSt works great and saves up some space.about topping-it keeps the plant shorter but it doesent increase the yield-only you have 2 main colas except 4 one(but some srtains require topping, like Blueverry-if you dont top that then youl not get so much bud)
keep up the sweet journal my friend...


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 27, 2009)

pit been awhile man got my own journal goin on my rubbermaid check it out, ordered seeds from nirvana today for me and my buddy too


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> pit been awhile man got my own journal goin on my rubbermaid check it out, ordered seeds from nirvana today for me and my buddy too


 hell yea man thats cool ill check it out


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 27, 2009)

let me know what you think man i will be updating it every 3-4 days with pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

alright here are some pics i took today im a little worried about the move if i do i dontknow what else to do about my box cuz i know my girls mom is gonna ask what it is lol fuck i might jus leave it here for the rest of this grow idk tho i dont really trust my brothers or my sisters if it isnt my room anymore lol well here r the pics buds r strartin to fill out the little ones have grown they r as tall as the two old ones only one has 4 main branches and two have two the rest r gonna be singls besides the two in there everythin looks good this comon waterin ill add nutes again enjoy


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 27, 2009)

damn they already flowerin... please be sure to let me know how much you yield out of each plant... nice grow


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> damn they already flowerin... please be sure to let me know how much you yield out of each plant... nice grow


 yea man all 8 of em the ones in the 6 ounce cups sexed in 28 days i beleive if my math is correct


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man all 8 of em the ones in the 6 ounce cups sexed in 28 days i beleive if my math is correct


 dats fuckin nuts dat was quick do u have an idea how much u thnk u gonna get outta each one?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> dats fuckin nuts dat was quick do u have an idea how much u thnk u gonna get outta each one?


 last time i got a half per plant this time i have more bud sites and better light penatration to the budsites so im hoping more im gettin my other 150hps back today suppose to i wanna add it but dont know how yet there is room for another cooltube but thats just too much for that box i think i may use it somewhere else in the same way


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> last time i got a half per plant this time i have more bud sites and better light penatration to the budsites so im hoping more im gettin my other 150hps back today suppose to i wanna add it but dont know how yet there is room for another cooltube but thats just too much for that box i think i may use it somewhere else in the same way


a half oz per plant o my god dats perfect for personal use i have a mini grow box to but im growin wit 6800k in cfl light and there growin beuatiful. its my first grow and im just tryna grow were i dnt have to buy weed any more. ima try dat 15 cup shit . i b sure to post pics and let u know how i do. urs budded in like 45 days dats amazing to me ive had my lights on 24/0 and its been bout 34 days an i dnt even know the sex yet.... ima try it ur way looks real good


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 27, 2009)

im bout to start 12/12 2nite cuz i only got about 2 and a hlf feet high 2 work with


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

yea the plants r gonna grow in the flower period i would too and good luck id lije to compare journals when ur finshed and notes ect happy growing


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea the plants r gonna grow in the flower period i would too and good luck id lije to compare journals when ur finshed and notes ect happy growing


 i will definetly do that


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

cool thats whats up man


----------



## howak47 (Jun 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright here are some pics i took today im a little worried about the move if i do i dontknow what else to do about my box cuz i know my girls mom is gonna ask what it is lol fuck i might jus leave it here for the rest of this grow idk tho i dont really trust my brothers or my sisters if it isnt my room anymore lol well here r the pics buds r strartin to fill out the little ones have grown they r as tall as the two old ones only one has 4 main branches and two have two the rest r gonna be singls besides the two in there everythin looks good this comon waterin ill add nutes again enjoy


 lookin good pit


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 28, 2009)

use the other light to make a flowering chamber..just like the vegg one..have a perpetual garden...like gypsy fuccin stay harvestin every other it seem like.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 28, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> use the other light to make a flowering chamber..just like the vegg one..have a perpetual garden...like gypsy fuccin stay harvestin every other it seem like.


 yea i was thinkin the same thing but dude never came through with the light fuckin chump i knew he wouldent i got my house startin to move the grow is goin with


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 28, 2009)

you got ya house? kool man hope everything is good over there, growwise.

im having sum trouble with my fans starting to die and yellow,,crumble up,,its stunting them and slowing down resin production..My ppm is too high..got a lack of sumthin..just dont know what.ill figure it out.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 28, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> you got ya house? kool man hope everything is good over there, growwise.
> 
> im having sum trouble with my fans starting to die and yellow,,crumble up,,its stunting them and slowing down resin production..My ppm is too high..got a lack of sumthin..just dont know what.ill figure it out.


 damn that sucks nd yea got a house and i think its a good spot actually idk tho we shall see


----------



## Genosyde (Jun 29, 2009)

are those feminized seeds? and thats awesome u can do a quick lil emergency grow


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 29, 2009)

Genosyde said:


> are those feminized seeds? and thats awesome u can do a quick lil emergency grow


man believe you me there aint nuthin quick about this!LOL

Patience is a very important virtue that youll need.If you aint got no patience you gonna drive yourself crazy man!Do research and study,,thatll ease your mind,,and sum dank!


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 29, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> here is the pics i promised some of the grow setup under the fish tank and the plants from last harvest inside the grow box and my dogs and two plants i harvested today on the shoe box


yo this first grow did u use bag seed for the one u were trimming in the shoebox?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 29, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man believe you me there aint nuthin quick about this!LOL
> 
> Patience is a very important virtue that youll need.If you aint got no patience you gonna drive yourself crazy man!Do research and study,,thatll ease your mind,,and sum dank!


 THATS THE DAMN TRUTH WORDS OF WISDOM FROM PURP LOLOLO


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 29, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> yo this first grow did u use bag seed for the one u were trimming in the shoebox?


 yea man bagseed from some kine bud


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> THATS THE DAMN TRUTH WORDS OF WISDOM FROM PURP LOLOLO


definatly purp will never steer you wrong


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

not on purpose anyway..


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 30, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man bagseed from some kine bud


 damn dat shit came out lookin like sum fire ass dro! i got 2 plants that are 4 days in to flowering and im hoping mine comes out like dat.good shit


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice grow pit, I ran the same setup with six plants in 16oz cups and got 2 3/4 o's. 
This time im using starter pots from the nursery to see if I can pull a little more off each plant,
and hopefully this time I dont have nute burn issues, that can really take off weight off each plant.
Keep us posted, and if possible get some close up shots of each plant.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 30, 2009)

whats up peeps well i went to probation today and got 6 months no big deal would have been by mail if i would have lied about the county i live in 6 blocks decides if i have to drive a hour every month to check in and piss in a cup wtf o well that aint shit i will get it done and over with sorry no pics lately been really busy ima move the grow prolly this weekend it depends i am waitin on my girls dad to come look at the house and i dont want any questions about whats in the cabinet with the lock on it so im gonna wait everythin is lookin good th oldest two r startin to pack it on im pleased and the littel ones are gettin hairer and hairer every day


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-12.htmlit i posted sum new pics just started over with the zona i got 5 new sprouts in aerogarden check it out all so update on the 4 outside


----------



## 420everywhere (Jun 30, 2009)

damn man sorry bout the probation been there done that hopefully all will go well, just know someone with clean piss like i did lol


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow nice grow! Love this idea. Im thinking of trying this 

Just wondering if it was possible to 12/12 a clone because I want to try this with a clone from the plant i have now.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> damn man sorry bout the probation been there done that hopefully all will go well, just know someone with clean piss like i did lol


My parolle officer watched my dick when i pissed..For that i mage him stand there for about 20 min....but i really couldnt piss with him just standing there..oh well thats over with me too.got off in 06.2000-2006.Whew that was a looong hard fuccin ride.Probation anf Parolle is a trap down here.


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 1, 2009)

ya i lost my license and had to go to drug classes tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 1, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> ya i lost my license and had to go to drug classes tho


 dident loose my liscencs but gotta go to drug classes fucks


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Drug classes,,Fuck man that aint worth a fuck..i had to go that route.I used to go to them bitches FULL!Most of the time id just sit in the back with my head down..When the counselor would ask me to share..Either im too tired from work or i didnt get enogh sleep last night,,one time i had missed a class..my probation officer came to my house to tell me if imissed one more id be arrested..Man i didnt wanna go BAD,i had it in my mind fuck these people.they cant touch me..SHIIIITT.I had to start goin 3 times a week and not just once..So they will make it hard on you if u miss.Just a heads up ma man!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Drug classes,,Fuck man that aint worth a fuck..i had to go that route.I used to go to them bitches FULL!Most of the time id just sit in the back with my head down..When the counselor would ask me to share..Either im too tired from work or i didnt get enogh sleep last night,,one time i had missed a class..my probation officer came to my house to tell me if imissed one more id be arrested..Man i didnt wanna go BAD,i had it in my mind fuck these people.they cant touch me..SHIIIITT.I had to start goin 3 times a week and not just once..So they will make it hard on you if u miss.Just a heads up ma man!


 yea thanks man my sister jus finshed hers in the town where i have to report but i have to take the classes in the town i live in and she said the dude was an ass but fuck it im a play ball and go along the new house is goin great ill try and take some pics for you guys ive been busy im plannin on movin my grow sunday my girls parents are gonna put in an window unit in our room when her dad gets back well they will buy it ill have to put it in and then it will be cool enough hell the swamp cooler works wonders too i love it the girls are doin good i watered them yesterday with plain water ill give em nutes prolly friday or saturday jus depends well im off gotta go get dog food peace


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 3, 2009)

well this sucks major dick i had to move my grow last night at 11 cuz my dads hooker stole his wallett and the cops where commin over and im sure she said somethin about him gettin her shit and so i came to move it and the ballast fell and cut a bud off one of the plants fuck me running and i get it all hooked up at the new house and i forgot to turn the surge protoctrer on for the timer so the lights dident come on and when i realized it this mornin and got it set and smoked a bowl lit a candle go outside to mow and my girls parents show up so i run un nervous as fuck and shut shit off anf hide the bong they went out and got us couches and recliners and brought them by asnd he went in the grow room cuz there is a pool table askin if there is a closet in there and i cut him off and said yea its mine i gave my girl the two in our room cuz she has so much stuff he dident open it thank god but the lights r off have been off since lights out last night and ar gonna stay that way till tonight and im gonna switch up the light schedule mother fucker what a week this has been goin to the motel to beat the shit out of her dude and my sister is gonna get her ass the bitch that got my dad you dont fuck with our family period jus like pimp said we'll pull up you'r skirt and expose your clitiorus busy busy sorry no ics for you guys hell i hope they make i have the bud that broke off hanging its definatly not mature yet but still dank smellin none the less im out


----------



## Douche Baggins (Jul 3, 2009)

greatest sentence ever.


----------



## grow space (Jul 4, 2009)

oh shit dude-thats some motherfucker situation!!!!!

hope it 4 now it all goes well...


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jul 4, 2009)

those g damn hoookers!


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> whats up peeps well i went to probation today and got 6 months no big deal would have been by mail if i would have lied about the county i live in 6 blocks decides if i have to drive a hour every month to check in and piss in a cup wtf o well that aint shit i will get it done and over with sorry no pics lately been really busy ima move the grow prolly this weekend it depends i am waitin on my girls dad to come look at the house and i dont want any questions about whats in the cabinet with the lock on it so im gonna wait everythin is lookin good th oldest two r startin to pack it on im pleased and the littel ones are gettin hairer and hairer every day


 probation is a bitch. i caught 2 years and i get off 4/30/2011. i cant smoke 4 shit i get a dna swab and a piss test. how i wish i can just smoke! i got 22 more moths to go and cant wait! now i smoke one a month... as soon as i leave my p.o i smoke one blunt and then got to wait another month just to smoke again. its a bitch!!!if i drop dirty one time im doin da rest of my probation in da pen. so for all those dat can smoke ..... lite dat shit up and thank god u aint on probation


----------



## howak47 (Jul 5, 2009)

DAMN PIT THAT ALL SOUND FUCED UP MAN HOPE U GET SHIT BACK TO NORMALI JUST POSTED SUM NEW PICS CHECK EM OUT https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-16.html


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 5, 2009)

check out the grow man tell me what you think so far


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 6, 2009)

will do 420, whats up all hope everything is well wherever uyou r at in the world its goin good for me sorry no pics ill try and remember to take some tonight and put them up tomorrow but the plants are doin great the two oldest have the craiziest red hairs and crystals all over them and the little ones are startin to pack it on its been gettin a little hot in the box cuz of the move but its workin everythin is workin so far thanks for tunin in


----------



## howak47 (Jul 6, 2009)

sounds good pit cant wait to see sum pics i just posted some new pics on my thread check it out when u get a chance!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 7, 2009)

well fuck i cant get any pics to post so sorry guys it says one of the usb ports is fucked up and my phone wont sync with the computer for me to add new pics


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 7, 2009)

damn sucks man i was lookin forward to the pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 7, 2009)

yea ur tellin me man im pissed lol im gonna try again tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 7, 2009)

haha fuck yea i got it pics r comin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 7, 2009)

alright here are the pics as promised hope you like some shots of the new house and the plants r in the room with the pool table so here ya go they rnt the best quality cuz i couldent find the magnifying glass


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 7, 2009)

thats the current temp in my house the air condionter tells you how hot it is not the setting it is on its pretty cool


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 8, 2009)

is anyone gonna check out my pics lol bump bump bump


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 8, 2009)

lookin good man real good i just posted some more of mine today tell me what you think and any opinions on things i might try


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 8, 2009)

yea man will do illl head there now


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> is anyone gonna check out my pics lol bump bump bump


hell yea man you know i am big homie..I get on here everyday but dont post everyday..I saw those just didnt get to comment on em,,They lookin real good to me man and growing extremely fast!


----------



## His royal flyness (Jul 8, 2009)

damn i wanna try this...how much did the cabinet from lowes cost?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 8, 2009)

His royal flyness said:


> damn i wanna try this...how much did the cabinet from lowes cost?


 30 dollars


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 8, 2009)

OK WELL I WAS LOOKIN IN MY CLOSET THIS MORNIN AND DECIDED TO TAKE THE TWO OLDEST DOWN AND I LEARNED A LESSON IN MY HASTE TO START A GROW THIS TIME I DIDENT PUT UP ANY REFLECTIVIE MATERIAL I LEFT THE OLD STUFF UP WELL I WONT DO THAT ANYMORE I COULD HAVE HAD BIGGER COLAS IF I WOULD HAVE DONE IT SO TO ALL U NEW GROWERS GET SOMETHIN REFLECTIVE IF YOU ARE GROWING STEALTH IN A SMALL SPACE BUT REMEMBER TO MAKE SURE IT WONT CAUSE HEAT STRESS. I AM VERY PLEASED WITH THE RESULTS OF THIS GO ROUND IVE STILL GOT THE ONES IN THE 6 OUNCE CUPS THEY GOT A WHILE BUT ARE COMMING ALONG HERE IS SOME PICS FOR YA AND PICS OF THE ROOTBALL NO ROOTBOUND ENJOY BETTER PICS TO COME AS SOON AS I CAN FIND MY MAGNIFYING GLASS


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

man that was quick as fucc homie..i might try that 12/12 from seed


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man that was quick as fucc homie..i might try that 12/12 from seed


 yea man i love it i told ya it works shit i dont remember when i started them i can go look back but i dont wanna right now i think its been two months im not sure but yea and i still have the ones behind it to go


----------



## LimitedTimer (Jul 9, 2009)

nice shit bro nice shit...you looking into a bigger set up now ?

GL with your babies firs tones came out nicely


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful buds man beautiful i hope i get even just that for my first grow man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks guys i appreciate alll the good comments i plan on startin more on monday the others are packin it on i watered them yesterday with a little different nutes still the same but i added somethin else that was 4 18 2 and they got more bonemeal yesterday too as well as fish emulshion and seed extract pics maby tomorrow


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

well here is some more pics guys i fucked up and left my glass jars at my dads house and had to put the bud in a plastic bag to transport it over there and i only live about 6 blocks from my dad so it aint that far but i was a little fucked up on xanex and i take car of my dads lawn for him and it needed watered so i start to do that and forget about the buds bein in my pocket and they got a little smushed up dammit but o well its stilll dank as shit


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 10, 2009)

hell ya man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> hell ya man


 thanks man


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 10, 2009)

so how long did it take you for veggin and flowerin all together


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 10, 2009)

So what do you think the total yield will be?


----------



## His royal flyness (Jul 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well here is some more pics guys i fucked up and left my glass jars at my dads house and had to put the bud in a plastic bag to transport it over there and i only live about 6 blocks from my dad so it aint that far but i was a little fucked up on xanex and i take car of my dads lawn for him and it needed watered so i start to do that and forget about the buds bein in my pocket and they got a little smushed up dammit but o well its stilll dank as shit


were those pics just from those 2 that you took down?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> so how long did it take you for veggin and flowerin all together


 i dident veg i dot veg at all


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> So what do you think the total yield will be?


 shit not much maby a half the heat really fucked me up on this one towards the last but i got the swamp cooler in there now and it has it at 75 but the humidity is like 63 i need to figure out a way to drop it got any suggestions


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

His royal flyness said:


> were those pics just from those 2 that you took down?


 yea like i said i crushed them in a bag for about two hours dickin around


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok so i had to change up some things in my closet i put a shelf in there so you cant see ny of the vents or anything like that so its even more stealth no noticable wires i had to run a cord undercarpet to get it that way but stealth means stealth i cant afford to get busted knock on glass to save your ass ya feel me but it looks like its gonna work i need to lower my humidity tho ive got a ionic pro thing in gonna try that but here is a couple of shots of what it looks like now yhe girst picture is how i set it up the fan used to sit on top of the box and the tubing to the far left is the exhaust fan the one in the middle is the cooltube fan and the second pic is how it looks with the shelf ive got one fan exposed but i can come up with somereason why it is so no worries there so tell me what ya think


----------



## Got#'sbutstillsmokeroache (Jul 10, 2009)

...the plant still goes through a vegetation phase. I think he was just asking how long it takes from seed to harvest.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

Got#'sbutstillsmokeroache said:


> ...the plant still goes through a vegetation phase. I think he was just asking how long it takes from seed to harvest.


 yes i guess ur right but idk from my understanding it disent it took like 21 days from see to show sex and id have to go back and do the math and im super busy now or i would well yall can go back some pages dont mean to be a dick


----------



## kho20 (Jul 10, 2009)

hell man thos turned out great ive wanted to try 12/12 from start jus to see what i come up with i gotta wait for my babies outside give me some clones...... but hell looks like you got a hell of a setup keep the smoke up bro us tx boys gotta keep it goin


----------



## goldenfingazs (Jul 10, 2009)

bro how much did that setup put you back?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

tha cabniet was 30 bucks got it a minuit ago the light was 25 the fans free besides the computer fans 12 bucks apeice and the bathroom exhaust was 25 bucks light timer ha dit for 4 grows still goin strong and the surge cords. the hurricane lamp shade for th cooltube was 2 bucks at a craft store and the tubing was 5


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hell man thos turned out great ive wanted to try 12/12 from start jus to see what i come up with i gotta wait for my babies outside give me some clones...... but hell looks like you got a hell of a setup keep the smoke up bro us tx boys gotta keep it goin


 thanks man and you already know how we do in tha state of texas man and yea they came frm seed 12 12 start to finsh man ive never tried clones that way but it will work


----------



## alp2420 (Jul 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks man and you already know how we do in tha state of texas man and yea they came frm seed 12 12 start to finsh man ive never tried clones that way but it will work


man i have ben following this for a while and totaly lost count of shit....

how many plants?

how many did you pull early? 2 right? 

and is there a weight on those two?

when you harvesting the rest of them beauties?

sorry not tryin to be a busta, just a learna!!!


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 11, 2009)

how often should i be adding bone meal during the veg period you know?


----------



## kho20 (Jul 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks man and you already know how we do in tha state of texas man and yea they came frm seed 12 12 start to finsh man ive never tried clones that way but it will work


 
yea bro i started mine from seeds but instead of dropping paper on seeds for an experiment im gonna try clones it should speed it up bein thier from a mature plant id think anyway but hell i wanna see this ones yield how you likin that blue streak by the way


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

alp2420 said:


> man i have ben following this for a while and totaly lost count of shit....
> 
> how many plants?
> 
> ...


 there were 15 to begin with all went male but the two i jus harvested and i started 13 or 14 more and ended up with 7 more females so ive had 9 lately until i harvested no weight yet i cant find my scales and the rest still have about 3 more weeks id say it depends on the plant im bout to post pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> yea bro i started mine from seeds but instead of dropping paper on seeds for an experiment im gonna try clones it should speed it up bein thier from a mature plant id think anyway but hell i wanna see this ones yield how you likin that blue streak by the way


 bro i fuckin loved wha i had man it was some dank as shit i had it re veggin in the back yard but my dog decided he needed the shade more than the plant and it looked like a good pillow so he layed on it it is no more i need to get my hands on some more tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

420everywhere said:


> how often should i be adding bone meal during the veg period you know?


 every third or fourth watering i use itr every other time when im flowerin sometimes every time i water it jus depends


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

ok i got up and pulled them all from their slumber to snap a couple of pics for you guys of the remaining 7 there is a pic of them all togther and one of each individual plant tell me what you think guys


----------



## kho20 (Jul 11, 2009)

the 4th one buy its self looks great bro well hell they all do , did you try fimming and lst on em? and gotta love the pups for the things they do lol


----------



## grow space (Jul 11, 2009)

yo man-those plants look bad-how old are they???


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> the 4th one buy its self looks great bro well hell they all do , did you try fimming and lst on em? and gotta love the pups for the things they do lol


 the second pic was fimmed and the 4 and 5th where topped and they are all tied down to the side


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man-those plants look bad-how old are they???


 id have to go back and do the math but they rnt to old maby a month or more im not sure ill go back and check and do you man bad as in good or they look like shit


----------



## kho20 (Jul 11, 2009)

i think your gonna like the fimmed ones alot its crazy when they start shooting up buds all over the top lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

ok the ones that i have now i just went and looked back and they where in dirt 5/29 none of them had broke the soil go back and look at those pics there is baby pics of the two i jus harvested lol its cool page 12


----------



## grow space (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry dude but i mean that they look bad as in like they are shit looking plants.but its understandable cas growing on so small pots and shit.... lets hope those babys will get better soon.


----------



## kho20 (Jul 11, 2009)

grow space said:


> sorry dude but i mean that they look bad as in like they are shit looking plants.but its understandable cas growing on so small pots and shit.... lets hope those babys will get better soon.


the reason they look different is because they have very little veg time if any it starts on 12 12 so they instantly start flower bro


----------



## grow space (Jul 11, 2009)

duhhh.---


----------



## kho20 (Jul 11, 2009)

grow space said:


> duhhh.---


 
hmm okay then lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 11, 2009)

grow space said:


> sorry dude but i mean that they look bad as in like they are shit looking plants.but its understandable cas growing on so small pots and shit.... lets hope those babys will get better soon.


 and how do you figure they look bad man they r in 6 ounce cups and makin bud thats not bad if you ask me man so idk


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jul 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> and how do you figure they look bad man they r in 6 ounce cups and makin bud thats not bad if you ask me man so idk



They look good to me! Great job. Your grow journal is what made me do 12/12 seeds! Hope mine look as good as yours do!


----------



## grow space (Jul 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> and how do you figure they look bad man they r in 6 ounce cups and makin bud thats not bad if you ask me man so idk


yo man, i have just seen so so much better results.just look at RandyRocket 12/12 4 seed grows-he uses also some small pots as you and some little bigger-so i can say that your babys look bad-but they are growing so good luck to you bro-------


----------



## alp2420 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok dude stop bein a hater on some real shit they look great man thats a hell of a feat to be able to get weed to grow buds in beer pong cups....my hat comes off to you sir...


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 12, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man, i have just seen so so much better results.just look at RandyRocket 12/12 4 seed grows-he uses also some small pots as you and some little bigger-so i can say that your babys look bad-but they are growing so good luck to you bro-------


 dude his grows look bettr then yours do. and u grow out side with plenty of room. i wouldnt talk wen your grows look worse. dis kid getting free weed every month doin it like dis and it looks a hell of alot better den ur grows. u deserve to get ate up by all 3 of this kids dogzkiss-ass


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 12, 2009)

haha aint that the truth


----------



## joeiv916 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its looking good.. Keep it up. Happy growin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 12, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man, i have just seen so so much better results.just look at RandyRocket 12/12 4 seed grows-he uses also some small pots as you and some little bigger-so i can say that your babys look bad-but they are growing so good luck to you bro-------


 well thats cool man but go hate somewhere else if yo dont like my plants i got an easy sloution for ya fuck off and dont look at the pics unsuscribe man peace out fool and u grow outside stay out there man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 12, 2009)

LadyGizmo said:


> They look good to me! Great job. Your grow journal is what made me do 12/12 seeds! Hope mine look as good as yours do!


 thank you and im sure they will u got a grow jounal ill check it out


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 12, 2009)

alp2420 said:


> ok dude stop bein a hater on some real shit they look great man thats a hell of a feat to be able to get weed to grow buds in beer pong cups....my hat comes off to you sir...


 thank you i appreciate the kind words


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 12, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> dude his grows look bettr then yours do. and u grow out side with plenty of room. i wouldnt talk wen your grows look worse. dis kid getting free weed every month doin it like dis and it looks a hell of alot better den ur grows. u deserve to get ate up by all 3 of this kids dogzkiss-ass


 thanks bro this dude grows outside and is on my thread talkin shit about my grow lame but o well thanks for your comment


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 12, 2009)

joeiv916 said:


> Its looking good.. Keep it up. Happy growin


 thanks man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow i just tried to give growspace some rep and i guess i have gave you some postive rep before how fuckin dumb am i if i could of you would have got some neg rep from me man sorry but your negativity isnt cool and one love get that shit out of here if you are gonna smash on people man do you feel dumb now i would cuz u aint got one love my friendmaby for yourself but not for mj thats all im gonna say im done with my rant o yea and by the way the girls look great i had to support one of them last night with a stick from a tree outside when my ballast fell a week ago it weakened the stem and it is packin the bud on and was almost all the way tipped over so i gave her some support and she seems to like it


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> ok i got up and pulled them all from their slumber to snap a couple of pics for you guys of the remaining 7 there is a pic of them all togther and one of each individual plant tell me what you think guys


Pit man the ladies lookin lovely homie.lil burnt but nuthin major!You know what you doin.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 12, 2009)

Drankin too much dat H8TRAide


----------



## grow space (Jul 12, 2009)

wtf dude??+chill, dont be always like-"oh look at me, im the best!"Take some critizism and learn 4 it no try to make me down and shit.Anyway, I wasnt talking shit, that just my opinion and if you couldnt handle it then you are immature and should DIE lol 
so man-stay chilled and face the facts-hope it all works out 4 you and that those plants will get better


peace man.....no haters here.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 12, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo man-those plants look bad-how old are they???





grow space said:


> sorry dude but i mean that they look bad as in like they are shit looking plants.but its understandable cas growing on so small pots and shit.... lets hope those babys will get better soon.


These posts are from you..now dont try to copp a plea in this bitch cause it happenin,,you said it take ya lick..The plants are fine and will be fine..They dont look like shit..They look pretty damn good considering the size and what they growing in..


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 13, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

Man if you say sumthin negative be prepared to get negative responses.
But its all good


----------



## 420everywhere (Jul 13, 2009)

isnt that the truth fuckin dumbasses around man


----------



## kho20 (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i kno Ive had to lay into a few for jus being total dumb asses and its weird cus im usually a passive person


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 13, 2009)

yep o well thanks for all the responses guys i appericiate it and the girls look fine ill try and take pics later today if i remember


----------



## grow space (Jul 13, 2009)

Whatever dudes-your plants are fine but could, Could be better, but taken in note that you grow in such small containers, Il have to say that yes-those plants are fine.So we are all happy

How much do you water them.Looking really small root space, thinking of once a day?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 13, 2009)

grow space said:


> Whatever dudes-your plants are fine but could, Could be better, but taken in note that you grow in such small containers, Il have to say that yes-those plants are fine.So we are all happy
> 
> How much do you water them.Looking really small root space, thinking of once a day?


 nah about once every two days it depends i havent had to water once a day though i thought i would this go round cuz i changed it to 6 oz cups but i dident


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

my motha fuckin dog..whats up man aint heard from ya.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 14, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> my motha fuckin dog..whats up man aint heard from ya.


 not shit man stressin like a mother fucker i finally got what we was talkin about in bulk pretty good shit they tryin to pimp me on the prices but come to find out shit is stolen so prices just went down know wha im sayin


----------



## jonpark711 (Jul 15, 2009)

any new pics pitbudz i've been checkin up everyday i wanna see how this works for you going good or what?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 15, 2009)

what up man iam ready to see sum pics pit! iam going to post some new ones on my thread later tonight!


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 15, 2009)

im wit these guys im tryna find out wuz good wit sum pics......dnt leave us hangin pit


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 15, 2009)

hell i aint gonna leave ya hangin ive been at the trap house doin work aint had much time to get on but i watered the girls yesterday and took some of the old matter off the plants the dead leaves and i cut on the fan leaves of the ones that got burnt really bad due to the high temps before i got the ac in their i only run the swamp cooler at night not in the day so my lights on temps usually run lower than my lights off temps so i know its dumb but im waiting on my first electric bill cuz i moved that grow and the fans run 24/7 the lights 12/12 and the ac come son at 9 till hwenever i wake up i need to put a timer on it i guess but pics to come they r doing great excpt for the two i topped the top the leaves r turning downwards kinda makin an arc they rnt crisp or anything but ill wait and see


----------



## howak47 (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds good pit i just got my GH nutrients today iam so happy it took forever to get here!i just posted sm new pics on my thread check em out https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-20.html


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 18, 2009)

alright i took some pics last night i finally remembered to one of the plants isnt doing so well the tallest one its either from overwatering or somethin i added 2 waterings ago wich i shouldent have but i wanted to try it it burnt up some leaves and stunted the flowering process well it slowed it down some but pics r in order hope you like them and the weed i harvested is gettin good i smoked some yesterday cuz it was the last day i could smoke cuz if probation gotta cleanout and check in this commin thursday but here they r


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 18, 2009)

opps i forgot to add the pics lol


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

hell yea pit them bitchs are lookin damn good man oooo yea i like the flag > keep it up


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

nice pic of the dogs


----------



## kho20 (Jul 18, 2009)

lookin good bro


----------



## bigweeds (Jul 18, 2009)

hey man im on my first grow take a look at mine if you get a spare second i could do with all the help i can get cheers man


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright i took some pics last night i finally remembered to one of the plants isnt doing so well the tallest one its either from overwatering or somethin i added 2 waterings ago wich i shouldent have but i wanted to try it it burnt up some leaves and stunted the flowering process well it slowed it down some but pics r in order hope you like them and the weed i harvested is gettin good i smoked some yesterday cuz it was the last day i could smoke cuz if probation gotta cleanout and check in this commin thursday but here they r


 damn pit dat shit lookin nice doin big thangs wit little plants. Heres a pic of what u inspired me to do. 12/12 from seed. Been about 2 and a half weeks. I hope mines look somewhat like yours.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 18, 2009)

well today i went out and bought some more reflective material to put up and as i was doing it i broke the cooltube so i had to maka another one bummer o well dident take two long and i have bunches of room to start with more plants im stoked about that tho but here are some pics of what it looks like now and a few of the broken one


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 18, 2009)

Dat shits tight


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jul 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well today i went out and bought some more reflective material to put up and as i was doing it i broke the cooltube so i had to maka another one bummer o well dident take two long and i have bunches of room to start with more plants im stoked about that tho but here are some pics of what it looks like now and a few of the broken one



Sucks that it broke. But at lest you had stuff on hand to make another. I love your set up. Nice and small. You should check my journal out and give me some feed back if you have any time. Ur journal is my inspiration for my grow.Im lookin to have around 30 plants goin at the same time.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 18, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> Dat shits tight


 thank you for the love man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2009)

nice grow man, are you perpetual with it?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

yes as a matter of fact i started germin seeds last night im gettin ready to post pics im gonna add ten more in there in the 12 oz cups


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

well i got another pit yesterday she is a 4 month old colby and mean as shit she will bite your ass off strangers cant touch her at all ill try and get some pics of her but i got 10 more cups ready last night and started germin some more seeds i did it a little different waty this time tho cuz i dident have any plates at my house so i used sraran wrap lol guess we will see if it worke o well here r some pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well i got another pit yesterday she is a 4 month old colby and mean as shit she will bite your ass off strangers cant touch her at all ill try and get some pics of her but i got 10 more cups ready last night and started germin some more seeds i did it a little different waty this time tho cuz i dident have any plates at my house so i used sraran wrap lol guess we will see if it worke o well here r some pics


+rep for owning a colby dog, who's in his/her pedigree? ..btw colby dogs dont bite people..pit bulls dont bite ppl. 
please dont give a bad impression to such a good dog. 
research apbt's and u'll see what im saying. bulldogs and weed have alot in common really.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

hahaha man I've been breeding and training pit bulls for 4 years I've been training dogs for 11 years dogs with problems unstable dogs human biters that's why I have the new one bro to balance her I have a kennel I run and I am also a trainer for a pitbull community in my part of the country I was explaining to people who have followed my thread the whole way through like purp who will understand so next time u do the reasearch thanks and the dogs in the avatar the r mine two males with nuts the middle one is a female


----------



## denverGrowin (Jul 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha man I've been breeding and training pit bulls for 4 years I've been training dogs for 11 years dogs with problems unstable dogs human biters that's why I have the new one bro to balance her I have a kennel I run and I am also a trainer for a pitbull community in my part of the country I was explaining to people who have followed my thread the whole way through like purp who will understand so next time u do the reasearch thanks and the dogs in the avatar the r mine two males with nuts the middle one is a female


You have no idea how much you're IDing yourself. Stay safe dude.


----------



## stylez (Jul 19, 2009)

nice pits bro. here is a pic of a razors edge blue female i just got. she's a month old and a picture of one of my ladies.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

denverGrowin said:


> You have no idea how much you're IDing yourself. Stay safe dude.


 i never said my name and besides i dont care man really im not to worried they have much bigger problems in my town than to try and bust me growin in drinking cups cor personal use there is a crack and meth epidimic goin on man ive got it covered and this is my 5 grow if i get noid ill move it simple as that


----------



## 2ez (Jul 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i never said my name and besides i dont care man really im not to worried they have much bigger problems in my town than to try and bust me growin in drinking cups cor personal use there is a crack and meth epidimic goin on man ive got it covered and this is my 5 grow if i get noid ill move it simple as that


 hey man new to the site im enjoying ur post and learning alot i have pitbulls to i have boyles redboy jocko dogs


----------



## howak47 (Jul 19, 2009)

stylez said:


> nice pits bro. here is a pic of a razors edge blue female i just got. she's a month old and a picture of one of my ladies.


 nice puppy manplants are lookin great to!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

pit bulls n budz. my favorites. how much u think u harvest per cup


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

it just depends about a half per plant I'm not sure of these cuz the cups r smaller


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

damn thats wassup.. u ever plan on expanding your operation.. you know mo' light mo'cups ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

i just smoke some iso hash i made yesterday off my S.Cough, easy way to get blowed without bags and all that ice.

u use ya leaf for anything


----------



## stylez (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone know a good link to an explanation of topping. what it is? when to do it? etc. also does anyone have any advice for sexing those plants from my previous post? should I just change the light to 12/12 and then back when I know or should I just clone em?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got another light just like the one I have but I'm waitin on dude to get it to me he had it with a mother plant of mine and his landlord found it he says


----------



## grow space (Jul 19, 2009)

yea man-keep it going....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> I've got another light just like the one I have but I'm waitin on dude to get it to me he had it with a mother plant of mine and his landlord found it he says


damn, thats a fucked up situation. hope nothin ill comes from it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

stylez said:


> anyone know a good link to an explanation of topping. what it is? when to do it? etc. also does anyone have any advice for sexing those plants from my previous post? should I just change the light to 12/12 and then back when I know or should I just clone em?


 dident have time to awnser this eariler but i would just clone them and then sex em that way not as much stress on the plant, as for topping you do it to get two coals instead of just one i do it at the first node if your light schedule is 24/7 18/6 wait till the third node and take a pair of clean scissors and cut out the new growth to the next set of fan leaves and there ya go its topped fimming is basicially the same only tou take off half of the groth instead of all of it hope this awnsered your question


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 19, 2009)

alright i looked just a minuit ago and no tap roots yet but hopefully tomorrow lights come on in an hour and i cant wait more work to do to the box hope i dont break anythin lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

well everything looks fine this mornin in the box ive still got downturned tips of leaves but im gonna treat it with a epsom salt watering and see if that helps the problem at all besides that they r showin hairs more and more cuz of the reflective material shoulda done it long ago instead of hurry ive learned my lesson patience friends wins in the long run


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

here is a pic of the neweste addition to my kennell this is kona her real name starts with my last name wich im not gonna give out haha she has some work to be done on her she is very timid and lashes out at strangers she has gotten better in just two days but she has a ways to go but no doubt the little girl will get there cant wait to see what she will produce in the future gotta see how she works first tho and the training begins lol.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

pretty lil pup homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> pretty lil pup homie


 thanks fool she is mean will bite anyone thats y i got her she is a sweetheart tho and gonna be a beautiful dog hows shit goin your way fool


----------



## stylez (Jul 20, 2009)

nice pup. you dont like to clip the ears?


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jul 20, 2009)

stylez said:


> nice pup. you dont like to clip the ears?



I dont know about pits opinon on this but I never ever eveerrr clip my dogs ears. I think they look much better with them long. This is my female rednoise Ki Ki..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

she's pretty.. me, im against ear clipping.. not that its unethical it just takes alot of personality out of a dogs face.. and its harder for me to read signs with no ears.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> she's pretty.. me, im against ear clipping.. not that its unethical it just takes alot of personality out of a dogs face.. and its harder for me to read signs with no ears.


 excatly that is the reason i dont do it well said and besides if god would had wanted them to have cut ears they would come out that way the only cropping i approve of is show crop where the dog still has most of his ears. i got some more nutes its npk is 9-59-8 im gonna slowley introudce it to these girls and see if i can get em to pack it on and ive got about 4 seeds that have a tap root now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

what kinda nutes?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

LadyGizmo said:


> I dont know about pits opinon on this but I never ever eveerrr clip my dogs ears. I think they look much better with them long. This is my female rednoise Ki Ki..


 She looks like an american


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what kinda nutes?


 ferti lome


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

never heard of em, u ever used them before? i use fox farm, but im lookin for something cheaper that still has good effects


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jul 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> She looks like an american



American pit?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

HEY PIT I POSTED SUM MORE PICS OF THOSE 3 SMALL MINIGIRL PLANTS AND SUM OTHERS CHECK IT OUT WHEN U GET TIME!!!!!! https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-24.html#post2768973


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

yea the american pits..they taller with a longer snout


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jul 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea the american pits..they taller with a longer snout


Well maybe. I just know her mother was a full blooded red noise and the father was a pit as well but i didnt know what kind.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 20, 2009)

yes ive used them before and it only cost 8 bucks and by the way all 9 of the seeds showed tap roots and are planted and under the light now i put one under the swamp cooler outside and 4 by my rose bush jus to see what happens maby i can get some clones before they get noticed lol im bout to go home and water with the new nutes ill let ya know no pics for a few days my phone broke and im waitin on a new one in the mail sorry


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yes ive used them before and it only cost 8 bucks and by the way all 9 of the seeds showed tap roots and are planted and under the light now i put one under the swamp cooler outside and 4 by my rose bush jus to see what happens maby i can get some clones before they get noticed lol im bout to go home and water with the new nutes ill let ya know no pics for a few days my phone broke and im waitin on a new one in the mail sorry


damn, no pics.. we missin the baby steps.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yes ive used them before and it only cost 8 bucks and by the way all 9 of the seeds showed tap roots and are planted and under the light now i put one under the swamp cooler outside and 4 by my rose bush jus to see what happens maby i can get some clones before they get noticed lol im bout to go home and water with the new nutes ill let ya know no pics for a few days my phone broke and im waitin on a new one in the mail sorry


 sounds good pit get them babys goin lolol!!!!want to see sum pics


----------



## stylez (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice to get some feedback. Ive always clipped my dogs ears but with this here pup I got I aint for sure. I might or I might not. I always thought the short ears made them look nicer but its nice to get some other opinions. I got a question too. how long are you supposed to leave a plant in flower. this one i got shes been in it for about 6 weeks and she aint showin too much. im using gh nutes btw. Ah nevermind my question was answered in another thread.


----------



## stylez (Jul 21, 2009)

lady gizmo. pretty pup. I had a red looked like that once upon a time


----------



## kho20 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey you guys kno dogs better than i do what yall think this lil lady is??


and pit wheres an update lol


----------



## stylez (Jul 23, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hey you guys kno dogs better than i do what yall think this lil lady is??
> 
> 
> and pit wheres an update lol



she's a pretty pup. how much she cost ya?


----------



## kho20 (Jul 23, 2009)

stylez said:


> she's a pretty pup. how much she cost ya?


ummm lol nothin it showed up if no one comes and claims it ill get too keep her


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

pit stop by and check out my new update with bud pics when u get time https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-27.html#post2787789


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 24, 2009)

alright guys im back sorry i got a new job pouring concrete and it is hard and ive been pretty wore out when i get off from work so i havent really wanted to come over and get on. and for the phone situation well i got it today i'll go up to the store tomorrow and get things switched over, and for the plants good news and bad news no pics sorry and when i broke the cooltube i messed up my timer and dident realize it it got off set its an hour before now wich slowed down the process a bunch and also i dident get the air coditioner turned on and shit so temps have gone up and some of the leaves got some heat stress wich is lame only one plant is reall producing and its pretty fat i should have topped it and cloned the other half cuz its a tropper lol but everything is under control now just a little loonger wait i will try and get pics up as soon as i can o yeah almost all of the 9 have sprouted and the one outside under the swamp cooler is doin pretty good and thats really all i have now


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

sounds like they are doin good pit! that sucks about the light and timer keep doin what u doin !!!!ready for dim pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 26, 2009)

alright well i dug plot's a long time ago for an outdoor grow and today i went and got started i got tubing for a drip system im gonna run usin a culligan jug and a shut off valve for a bubbleponics system ive got misters ready i dident rig up the irrigation today it got to hot and it looks like it is gonna rain tonight anyways so me and two buddies turned the earth better than i turned it last time and i added some soil and bonenmeal to it it is very good soil all the vegation is green and growing good so my hopes are up i took a couple of shots some of the earth before we messed with it and then when i added soil and pics of ewhats surrounding it hope you enjoy it the last pic is leading in to the spot it is smack dab in the middle


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 26, 2009)

no one huh o well lol the ones in the box r takin off all have sprouted excpt one and the one outside is doin good for comparision it isnt any further than the ones in the box receving only 12 hours of light so ive proven my point i think im stoked about this outdoor grow


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 27, 2009)

alright i went to work this mornin and it was rainin and i pour concrete so i had to go home and go back a little later lights shut off at 7 30 i got there at 7 20 so i took some pics of everything all the seedlings have popped above the earth but one, and i burnt the hell out of one of the plants with the new nutes but o well u learn from your mistakes my temps have been getting a little high so i think im gonnna try and find another fan for the cooltube the strawberry kushis doin bad and i cant figure out what the deal is and the plant in the back left got burnt by the light when the timers fucked up and shit and i forgot to turn on the ac so im definaly gonna try and find a diffferent fan for the cooltube im thankful for the rain cuz of my plants i started but i hope iyt dident wash em away


----------



## howak47 (Jul 27, 2009)

hell yea pit sprouts are lookin good man!!!! remind me how long have the others been in flower?they are lookin great keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 27, 2009)

im not to sure did you go back a page and check out my outdoor project?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright well i dug plot's a long time ago for an outdoor grow and today i went and got started i got tubing for a drip system im gonna run usin a culligan jug and a shut off valve for a bubbleponics system ive got misters ready i dident rig up the irrigation today it got to hot and it looks like it is gonna rain tonight anyways so me and two buddies turned the earth better than i turned it last time and i added some soil and bonenmeal to it it is very good soil all the vegation is green and growing good so my hopes are up i took a couple of shots some of the earth before we messed with it and then when i added soil and pics of ewhats surrounding it hope you enjoy it the last pic is leading in to the spot it is smack dab in the middle


lookin good.. 1st time outside ?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn fool you bounce back quick!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright well i dug plot's a long time ago for an outdoor grow and today i went and got started i got tubing for a drip system im gonna run usin a culligan jug and a shut off valve for a bubbleponics system ive got misters ready i dident rig up the irrigation today it got to hot and it looks like it is gonna rain tonight anyways so me and two buddies turned the earth better than i turned it last time and i added some soil and bonenmeal to it it is very good soil all the vegation is green and growing good so my hopes are up i took a couple of shots some of the earth before we messed with it and then when i added soil and pics of ewhats surrounding it hope you enjoy it the last pic is leading in to the spot it is smack dab in the middle


What kinda pesticide you using?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Damn fool you bounce back quick!


 you already know playa


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 27, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookin good.. 1st time outside ?


second first time with irrigation in a gurilla spot


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> What kinda pesticide you using?


 my piss lol i havent decided on one yet got any good suggesations man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2009)

hows the irrigation gonna be set up.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 27, 2009)

well I've got a 18 gallon roughneck tote and I attached a shutoff vavle to it ans sealed it and have e gallon per hour drippers and ill jus open the valve a little bit sorry no pics I'm out of memory


----------



## stylez (Jul 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright well i dug plot's a long time ago for an outdoor grow and today i went and got started i got tubing for a drip system im gonna run usin a culligan jug and a shut off valve for a bubbleponics system ive got misters ready i dident rig up the irrigation today it got to hot and it looks like it is gonna rain tonight anyways so me and two buddies turned the earth better than i turned it last time and i added some soil and bonenmeal to it it is very good soil all the vegation is green and growing good so my hopes are up i took a couple of shots some of the earth before we messed with it and then when i added soil and pics of ewhats surrounding it hope you enjoy it the last pic is leading in to the spot it is smack dab in the middle




nice pictures haha j/k


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well I've got a 18 gallon roughneck tote and I attached a shutoff vavle to it ans sealed it and have e gallon per hour drippers and ill jus open the valve a little bit sorry no pics I'm out of memory


man if i were you i would start spraying pesticide now...Im just saying this cause every grow i ever did outside got eaten by insects.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2009)

1gal/hr for each plant?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 28, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 1gal/hr for each plant?


 no i will only open the valve an eight of the way i made one for my backyard too so i can test run it its been rainin here constantly so i havent had the need to get it up and runnin and purp i need some good pesticides from lowes or the depot got any suggestions and bad news my electricty got shut off today cuz i forgot to put it in my name got a month for free but the plants have to deal with 24 hrs of darkness wtf i hope they make im bummed to i worked alll day long no lunch break an get home to find out that my house is hotter than outside i was pissed o well shit happens


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> no i will only open the valve an eight of the way i made one for my backyard too so i can test run it its been rainin here constantly so i havent had the need to get it up and runnin and purp i need some good pesticides from lowes or the depot got any suggestions and bad news my electricty got shut off today cuz i forgot to put it in my name got a month for free but the plants have to deal with 24 hrs of darkness wtf i hope they make im bummed to i worked alll day long no lunch break an get home to find out that my house is hotter than outside i was pissed o well shit happens


i been there cuzz..ur plants will be good.. n it aint nihin to bounce back from


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 29, 2009)

gonna go try and check out the outdoor grow and see if anything has come up i might try and sneak y irrigation out there as soon as i get a chip for my phone i can add more pics sp not to long


----------



## grow space (Jul 29, 2009)

good luck on the outdoor shit dude...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuck man sorry to hear that..put em outside till you get the lights back on.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 29, 2009)

hey man..Gotti says god mornin!LOL Naw you ever had this type of problem with your gogs paws??Gotti gets these on and off on his paws and makes him limp.My mom put sum gingerviolet on his paws..thats why its gotta purple tint to it..seems to help out.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 29, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hey man..Gotti says god mornin!LOL Naw you ever had this type of problem with your gogs paws??Gotti gets these on and off on his paws and makes him limp.My mom put sum gingerviolet on his paws..thats why its gotta purple tint to it..seems to help out.


 yea man that looks like hot spots to me and yea duke gets em everynow and then


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 29, 2009)

yea and then lookin at the second pic it may be because of the way his toe sits there might be pressure commin from his shoulders down to his elbows and it causes his toes to turn in a little and it rubs him raw or his toenail


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 29, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Fuck man sorry to hear that..put em outside till you get the lights back on.


 yea i was thinkin that ut i checked on em and they r doin fine so im not to worried and power shuld be back on today at around 4 or 5 i might reset the lights to the day time idk i dont really wanna fuck it up to much in stressin the girls out but who knows we will see


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 30, 2009)

still no fuckin elecyricty wtf they called it better be on when I get off work or I'm gonna be one pissed off cowboy


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 30, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> still no fuckin elecyricty wtf they called it better be on when I get off work or I'm gonna be one pissed off cowboy


damn my nig put em outside till the lights come on..more fucked up news..my girl that doesnt smoke does nothing but drinka occasionally..stole a half ounce of my shit!!!and ive been with her for 5 years...put her ass out as soon as she got home from work


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 1, 2009)

damn homie sorry to hear that man that's some bullshit we both havin shitty luck how's ur shit lookin mine looks like shit I'm to embarresed to post pics still no power they said monday on friday idk fuckin bullshi


----------



## howak47 (Aug 1, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> damn homie sorry to hear that man that's some bullshit we both havin shitty luck how's ur shit lookin mine looks like shit I'm to embarresed to post pics still no power they said monday on friday idk fuckin bullshi


 damn pit that shit sucks hope your lights come back on soon!!!! check out my update when u get a chance https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-37.html#post2831505


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 3, 2009)

still no motherfuckin power im soo pissed off it aint even funny anymore im ready to go ape shit on these people wtf they need to bend over grab their ears and sneeze maby that will get their heads out of their asses


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> still no motherfuckin power im soo pissed off it aint even funny anymore im ready to go ape shit on these people wtf they need to bend over grab their ears and sneeze maby that will get their heads out of their asses


 DAMN MAN THAT SUCKS ASS!!!!WHATS TAKIN THEM SO LONG? SLACKASSES


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 3, 2009)

and finally i have power yay time to get back to work boys and girls tune in


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 3, 2009)

are you going to be updating with picutres now that you have power? nice grow btw.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 3, 2009)

hell yeah pit glad to hear they got their head out of their asses lol get on it buddy i wanna see the ladies


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

glad to hear that u got power back [email protected]! ready to see sum pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 5, 2009)

well im a dumbass i forgot to check my ac and it dident have water in it so it was blowin 100 degree weather in the grow room and they got fried im soooo bummed im gonna try and keep these goin idk i might just scrap and start over fuck it


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

Awwww man that sucks sorry to hear that!!!!!


----------



## LadyGizmo (Aug 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well im a dumbass i forgot to check my ac and it dident have water in it so it was blowin 100 degree weather in the grow room and they got fried im soooo bummed im gonna try and keep these goin idk i might just scrap and start over fuck it



Omg hun! Sry to hear that. I know how that can be.. to burn all your plants that is.. Lmao. I chose to keep the ones that thought could make it and started new ones. So far im doin pretty good.

Hope you make the right choice.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 5, 2009)

LadyGizmo said:


> Omg hun! Sry to hear that. I know how that can be.. to burn all your plants that is.. Lmao. I chose to keep the ones that thought could make it and started new ones. So far im doin pretty good.
> 
> Hope you make the right choice.


 please tell me thats u in that pic ur avatar damn if it is girl u got it goin on and i hope i dont offend you and yea it sucks im out of seeds to beat all


----------



## LadyGizmo (Aug 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> please tell me thats u in that pic ur avatar damn if it is girl u got it goin on and i hope i dont offend you and yea it sucks im out of seeds to beat all



Lmao ya thats me and my lil girl. 

And you dont at all


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 5, 2009)

sucks to hear the heat problems bro, my outdoor grow got drowned in the first week...2 week..3 weeks of rain after a long ass drought out side.....that+deer 

= scraped grow

trying to flower one that lived thought


keep on truckin boss


----------



## kho20 (Aug 5, 2009)

damn dude hell mother nature burnt mine a month later there inside flowering i dodged aa bullet maybe youll be as lucky.....and yeah gizmo is pretty damn cute pit haha


----------



## dante graves (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys I'm pretty new to all this shit.
I have 2 plants one male one female still sprouts. any tips to have them flowered before fall?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 5, 2009)

dante graves said:


> hey guys I'm pretty new to all this shit.
> I have 2 plants one male one female still sprouts. any tips to have them flowered before fall?


 if there sprouts how do you kno its male and female jus a inquery


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 6, 2009)

LadyGizmo said:


> Lmao ya thats me and my lil girl.
> 
> And you dont at all


 hell yea thats whats up a fine girl growin it dont get ny better than that boys


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 6, 2009)

dante graves said:


> hey guys I'm pretty new to all this shit.
> I have 2 plants one male one female still sprouts. any tips to have them flowered before fall?


 i was wonderin the same thing if they r sprouts u cant tell they will either have balls like nuts or white hairs called pistils bro but keep em goin and 12 12 with the lights


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 6, 2009)

what up my boy..had to duck off for a lil minute..Hows everything?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> what up my boy..had to duck off for a lil minute..Hows everything?


 not worth a fuck man bout to scrap and start over shit looks bad man i''ll prolly send you a pic later they look rough


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea thats whats up a fine girl growin it dont get ny better than that boys


 TRUE DAT SHIT PIT!!!!!


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 7, 2009)

Bad season for us small growers man just keep on truckin 

i got 5 FUCKED up ones going...hoping they are female...they basically look like clones atm haha but they are thriving now they arnt outside geting fucked up by deer n bugs


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

pit iam bout to start a new grow with sum sour d x budda kush seeds check it out https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html#post2866735 allso just posted about 9 new pics on my thread take a look at that to when u get time


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 8, 2009)

bummed the fuck out i lost everything even the outdooor grow cant find any seeds at all im all out and orderin is not an option fuck fu8ck fuck i need some help from anyone if you have seeds a bunch please please throw some my way we can get to the economics of it later after we talk but please guys please help ya boy out you will be compensated i hope i dont get banned for this but im desperate


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 8, 2009)

the ordering is way stealther then you could imagin...i almost threw mine away


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 8, 2009)

shid homie ill b more than happy so send you some...its bagseed tho but the smoke was teriffic...im on my first grow and i got more than enough healthy seeds! Shid we need more of the exchange of seeds between growers going on anyways...but yeh ill b more than happy!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 8, 2009)

howak47 said:


> pit iam bout to start a new grow with sum sour d x budda kush seeds check it out https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html#post2866735 allso just posted about 9 new pics on my thread take a look at that to when u get time


wow ive never heard of this cross...I fell in love with Sour D my freshman year in college...but i cant find the seeds anywhere...all i can find is strains that have sour d in it..like sage n sour or sour cream...but id like just straight up Sour D!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 8, 2009)

man pit budz id load u up on seeds for sure if i wasnt in the same damn boat bro well hell maybe some body will come thru for ya keep ya head up


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> bummed the fuck out i lost everything even the outdooor grow cant find any seeds at all im all out and orderin is not an option fuck fu8ck fuck i need some help from anyone if you have seeds a bunch please please throw some my way we can get to the economics of it later after we talk but please guys please help ya boy out you will be compensated i hope i dont get banned for this but im desperate


 HEY PIT I TRIED TO PM U BUT YOUR BOX IS FULL!!!!I MAY BE ABLE TO HELP U OUT PM ME WHEN U GET TIME!!!!I GOT U


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for all the fast replies guys i appreciate it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 9, 2009)

alright well I've been doin some dry runs with my box and the temps r running high I don't wanna run the ac all the time so I think I'm gonna upgrade my exhaust system to a higher one I put a 9 inch fan in there but it only dropped it to 85 I need a better fan on the cooltube but don't know where to find a small but powerful one


----------



## kho20 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey pccasegear.com has the fans for pc cases that would prolly help and there cheap too i was lookin into the water cooled fans for the computers im thinkin itll be like a mini ac hahaha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hey pccasegear.com has the fans for pc cases that would prolly help and there cheap too i was lookin into the water cooled fans for the computers im thinkin itll be like a mini ac hahaha


 well i already have two pc fans in there bringin air in so i think im jus gonn use the other 5 inch fan i got and take out the exhaust for now and see if i find a difference


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 11, 2009)

ill hit u up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 11, 2009)

word well i changed some things up and added another conecter to the open side and more ducting and another fan it dropped it a little bit but not as much as i wanted o well im jus gonna keep workin with it like i have been and hopin for the best


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

you kno how to build lil swamp coolers right take one of those pc fans you got and make a lil one out of tupperware to push in some cold air maybe itll work


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> you kno how to build lil swamp coolers right take one of those pc fans you got and make a lil one out of tupperware to push in some cold air maybe itll work


 yea but that would add more electricity for a water pump and somewhere to hide it its gotta stay stealth but thats a good idea ive got it maitained at 83 now with lights on so ill jus run the swamp coooler in the day from now on i might switch it windows to so it blows directly at it instead of an angle. here are some pics of what all got changed they r blurrey i cant fix that cuz the lights where on and the fans but hope you can see there r pictures of the outdoor grow there where 8 gremed seeds put there but they got washed away with a heave rainfall so im gonna start them inside for a week or two there is a pic of the entrance to the spot and the entrance to the trail you walk about a little over a mile and a half and the pic of the guy off in the distance well right in the middle is where the plot is it where the picture was taken is a land mark of how to get there there is a pic of the irrigation system to go out there the valve has been dropped to the bottom i wasent thinkin when i put it up there but there ya go


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea but that would add more electricity for a water pump and somewhere to hide it its gotta stay stealth but thats a good idea ive got it maitained at 83 now with lights on so ill jus run the swamp coooler in the day from now on i might switch it windows to so it blows directly at it instead of an angle. here are some pics of what all got changed they r blurrey i cant fix that cuz the lights where on and the fans but hope you can see there r pictures of the outdoor grow there where 8 gremed seeds put there but they got washed away with a heave rainfall so im gonna start them inside for a week or two there is a pic of the entrance to the spot and the entrance to the trail you walk about a little over a mile and a half and the pic of the guy off in the distance well right in the middle is where the plot is it where the picture was taken is a land mark of how to get there there is a pic of the irrigation system to go out there the valve has been dropped to the bottom i wasent thinkin when i put it up there but there ya go


AWWW THAT SUCKS BOUT THE HEAVY RAIN ON THE SPROUTS!!!LOOKS LIKE U GOT A PRETTY GOOD SPOT MAN!!!! ALSO I LIKE THAT INSIDE SETUP. GOT A FEELING U WILL BE GROWIN SUM DANK IN THERE SOON


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

ha yeah look up on personal ac on instructables.com its jus a tub with somethin cold inside and a fan blowing in and a vent on the other side letting colder air out hell it mite help but then again id kill for 83 degrees hahaha 

but any way that looks like east texas there hehe i like the spot tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 11, 2009)

your pretty damn close man west but thats all im gonna say thanks for the replies


----------



## kho20 (Aug 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> your pretty damn close man west but thats all im gonna say thanks for the replies



lets jus say that looks pretty close to home haha 

fuck man were prolly neighbors and dont even kno that shit


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 11, 2009)

word huh pm me fool, caddy ranch


----------



## brummell (Aug 12, 2009)

looks good


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 12, 2009)

well i got my seeds they wernt in the best condition o well im not trippin


----------



## howak47 (Aug 12, 2009)

what up pit heres a couple of pics of that bud that the 5 came out of(if u know what iam sayin) just a little bit of this shit got me so stoned


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 15, 2009)

alright well i have ten sprouts one outside of some very mid grade stuff goin im waitin on more seeds im prolly gonna transplant all ten outside later when i get the others so and i have one that is outside with my tomatoes and jalepeons with my irrigation system so its doin well and i like the system a lot its gonna work jus gonna need a big tote lol no pics cuz my phone fucked up with syncin to the computer


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 15, 2009)

tip from my experience use somekinda fence or veg your new ones inside for a week or 2 , mine got eaten by animals


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 16, 2009)

o yea man some r in my backyard and I'm gonna put up a small fence around it when I take then out there


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 16, 2009)

im bout to update mine i got a female! or a hermie knowing my luck ...but BUD! stealth as can be pics inc on my forum


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 18, 2009)

hell yea well i got seeds dont know if i mentioned that and have ten very mid grades i got ahold of going they r on week two here in a few days they r startin on their second set of true leaves i think im gonna move every one of them outside for the remainder of the season and start some more i just received and cant wait to start i probably wont make another thread i might i hate it tho but i plan on 10 for this indoor go round so should have 20 going about the same time and harvestin at about the same time so shuldnt be to bad this has mad my decision on the matter final cuz i will have much more bud so i am exicited need to find some more materils too and get them out there


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> what up pit heres a couple of pics of that bud that the 5 came out of(if u know what iam sayin) just a little bit of this shit got me so stoned


 Dank azz nugz man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 18, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Dank azz nugz man


Thanks for the comment man!!! go check out my zona thread and iam bout to post sum new pics on my sourD x Budda Kush thread


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 19, 2009)

well i topped a few of the p;ants in the box today that i plan on gettin outside i need to hurry tho college starts monday but ive been busy i need ot wake my ass up early and do it soon or it will be to late and that will suck i tried this mornin but dident hear the alarms maby tomorrow i really wish i could upload pics thhis part sucks im afarid im gonna loose intrest in my thread and my home comp has a bunch of viruises so im fucked there but im doin it in texas yall boys dont worry bout that jus np pics at the moment


----------



## kho20 (Aug 19, 2009)

lol ill keep watch for the pics at some point lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 19, 2009)

hahaha thanks man lol


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 19, 2009)

how big are these puppies if your topping them already?

pretty sur emy one female is a fuckin hermie i had to cut off a bunch of balls hopefully they dont grow back


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 20, 2009)

first node is when i top but i transplanted all ten outside this mornin i just got back from doing it its a little windy here today and cloudy but when i got to the spot it was fairly wet and moist it dident rain last night so thats good ive already added soil i put it in a while back and it was soft enough i dug it with my hands cuz i couldent remember where i hid my shovel and couldent find the damn thing lol but it went good a little nerve racking but i got it done i need to get the irrigation system out there might do that tonight


----------



## jaysizzle (Aug 20, 2009)

how long from seed to harvest using this 12/12 from seed method?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 20, 2009)

go back to the begining my friend it tells the whole story


----------



## kho20 (Aug 20, 2009)

LMAO only stoners hide shit so good they cant find haha man glad to here you gettin to the outdoors lol i can finnally help a lil bit oh see what im gonna be building for the next grow MUHAHAHAHA (evil laugh) should be fun
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/230033-pc-grow-idea.html


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea it was nerv racking this mornin drivin with ten plants in a rubbermaid tote next to me in the passenger seat i have to park on the side of a road and then go under a barbwire fence its public land tho no treaspassing fuck the govermnent not the people i would never grow somewhere unless i had permission from the owner or it was public land. i need to drive back and take the irrigation systenm out there but not today the ground was nice and moist this mornin when i went i used my hands to dig so ill prolly wait till tomorow to go back i need some pesticides too but the plants around it dont seem to be affected at all by bugs but i dont wanna take any chances ill start germin ten more tonight to go in the box its unpluged now so timers will have to be reset no big deal i wish i could upload pics but o well it can wait yall will just have to trust me but i have high hopes for this attempt if anyone has anyone good ideas for pesticides you can get at lowes or walmart i would appreciate it i will be puttin up a small fence too about # foot cuz there was a hole out there freshly dug by somethin and my neighbors damn cat is diggin in my garden in my back yard almost took out one of my plants dogs might take up residince in the back if this continues


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea it was nerv racking this mornin drivin with ten plants in a rubbermaid tote next to me in the passenger seat i have to park on the side of a road and then go under a barbwire fence its public land tho no treaspassing fuck the govermnent not the people i would never grow somewhere unless i had permission from the owner or it was public land. i need to drive back and take the irrigation systenm out there but not today the ground was nice and moist this mornin when i went i used my hands to dig so ill prolly wait till tomorow to go back i need some pesticides too but the plants around it dont seem to be affected at all by bugs but i dont wanna take any chances ill start germin ten more tonight to go in the box its unpluged now so timers will have to be reset no big deal i wish i could upload pics but o well it can wait yall will just have to trust me but i have high hopes for this attempt if anyone has anyone good ideas for pesticides you can get at lowes or walmart i would appreciate it i will be puttin up a small fence too about # foot cuz there was a hole out there freshly dug by somethin and my neighbors damn cat is diggin in my garden in my back yard almost took out one of my plants dogs might take up residince in the back if this continues


yea i bet dat was real nerve rackin doin that shit hahahah!!!!!everything sounds good man ready to see sum pics!what 10 seeds are u goin to do inside?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 20, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i bet dat was real nerve rackin doin that shit hahahah!!!!!everything sounds good man ready to see sum pics!what 10 seeds are u goin to do inside?


 the five in the pen and then 5 from the others idk tho i might do 3 from the pen i havent decided


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> the five in the pen and then 5 from the others idk tho i might do 3 from the pen i havent decided


yea i want to see how the ones in the pen do cause those are the ones that came out of dat bud pic i posted on the last pagelet me know what u decide to do


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> yea i want to see how the ones in the pen do cause those are the ones that came out of dat bud pic i posted on the last pagelet me know what u decide to do


 for shure man but the cops has been crazy around here lately the show cops has been here for 3 weeks out of 8 so im waitin


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> for shure man but the cops has been crazy around here lately the show cops has been here for 3 weeks out of 8 so im waitin


damn dat sucks they goin to by there for 8 weeks?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 23, 2009)

fuck dude that sucks my neighborhood has a payed sheriff that comes thru once a week but they he dont fuck with anyone except the dirts lol


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 23, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hey you guys kno dogs better than i do what yall think this lil lady is??
> 
> 
> and pit wheres an update lol


looks like my dog that ran away 'big merk securities'was his name


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 23, 2009)

howak47 said:


> what up pit heres a couple of pics of that bud that the 5 came out of(if u know what iam sayin) just a little bit of this shit got me so stoned


 
lol those buds look like fire regs man. wait untill the sour kushes are done then take some pics


----------



## howak47 (Aug 23, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol those buds look like fire regs man. wait untill the sour kushes are done then take some pics


yea they where sum low mids but very good!i cant wait for them to be done i just hope they are female


----------



## kho20 (Aug 23, 2009)

tcoupemn12 said:


> looks like my dog that ran away 'big merk securities'was his name


well shes a lil girl lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 23, 2009)

haha cool and fuck cops im gettin up early tomorrow to take the irrigation system out there and then its off to the first day of college


----------



## kho20 (Aug 23, 2009)

haha rite on bro have fun at college lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha cool and fuck cops im gettin up early tomorrow to take the irrigation system out there and then its off to the first day of college


goodluck with school man..hope its better than mine was.!LOL


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> goodluck with school man..hope its better than mine was.!LOL


 man school was good i went to the sopt lost all 10 to deer fuck so im gonna wait till this months electricty bill and then go from there im bummed out about it tho wtf o well i can get everythin running with the system good


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha rite on bro have fun at college lol


 yea i guess lol i went out to the spot and no plants deed ate em


----------



## howak47 (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn man sorry bout the plants fuck them deer!!!! At least u got the beans i hooked u up wid!!!ii just updated the sour kush thread there at 2 weeks check it out


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

damn deer guess they kno good shit too lol well u still got some howak goodies rite maybe those do good in your box


----------



## kho20 (Aug 24, 2009)

speak of the devil lmao.....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 24, 2009)

haha yea im waitin on the first electric bill so i have an idea of what its gonna cost before i start more and ill do some work on the box and i need to figure how many watts ive got goin two cellfhone chargers the light 150 watt hps and then the exhaust system i wonder how much that is puttin out


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 25, 2009)

Fucc man sorry to hear that...thats why i cant grow outside..,my shit ALWAYS got tore up by bugs or animals..i also didnt know what a nutrient was..i was like 12 or 13.


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 25, 2009)

>< i tried to warn ya bout them basterds....i barely saved half my shit


keep on truckin


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2009)

this still goin down?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 25, 2009)

sicc ur back hell yeah


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2971025]this still goin down?[/QUOTE]
my mothefuckin nigga whats good homie damn glad to have ya back yea lost last crop ppower outage broke my cooltube today i r rigeed it and set the ac on a timer the intake for the light and the two fans on a different timer so all that rubs is the two intake fans when lights r off and the exhaust system temps at 92 right under the light so ill toppp the shit out of these start with five i guessback at it


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> my mothefuckin nigga whats good homie damn glad to have ya back yea lost last crop ppower outage broke my cooltube today i r rigeed it and set the ac on a timer the intake for the light and the two fans on a different timer so all that rubs is the two intake fans when lights r off and the exhaust system temps at 92 right under the light so ill toppp the shit out of these start with five i guessback at it


Are those next 5 the ones i sent u ?ready to see dem babys get started!


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn Sicc got his account back!

What strain is it howak?pit?


----------



## Dr.Dope (Aug 26, 2009)

Pit thanx for the insp. i just started germin sum bagseesds to try this out myself. awesome little grow man. nvr heard of the 12/12 from seed b4. i luv it man. maybe it will be done before my other crop. hahahahahaha thanx again man.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 26, 2009)

word huh that's what I said man glad to have that fool back gonna prolly germ beans tonight and yea the 5 u gave me


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 26, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> my mothefuckin nigga whats good homie damn glad to have ya back yea lost last crop ppower outage broke my cooltube today i r rigeed it and set the ac on a timer the intake for the light and the two fans on a different timer so all that rubs is the two intake fans when lights r off and the exhaust system temps at 92 right under the light so ill toppp the shit out of these start with five i guessback at it



Same shit different day homie haha, jus hustlin lost my damn job, on my grind now, gonna get some plants goin at a homie crib soon, ditchin the hydro for a bit get into that dirty shit haha

good to know its still up


whats good purp i C you my nig


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 26, 2009)

HaHa Whad up Froman! good to see ya back man


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, I wanted to see you second grows Final weight. I think your doing good for starters. what do you do about your smell?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 26, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Hello, I wanted to see you second grows Final weight. I think your doing good for starters. what do you do about your smell?


 i use scotch bright and fish carbon for tanks crush it up and sew the stuff togther and then put it over the outake fans no weight on the second one mold ruined it and i broke my ccooltube yesterday


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 26, 2009)

jus started germin 5 seeds they the ones howack and ill get some soil tomorrow temps stayin at 90 but i only ran it for 2 hours without the water runnin to the ac so it will drop for sure when thah gets turned on


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i use scotch bright and fish carbon for tanks crush it up and sew the stuff togther and then put it over the outake fans no weight on the second one mold ruined it and i broke my ccooltube yesterday


aaawww man u broke your cooltube? that shit sux


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> aaawww man u broke your cooltube? that shit sux


 yea all i have to do is get another tube for 3 bucks buti need a stronger fan blowin in to it if i can find an 10 inch to a 4 inch i will be fine so lets hope


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i use scotch bright and fish carbon for tanks crush it up and sew the stuff togther and then put it over the outake fans no weight on the second one mold ruined it and i broke my ccooltube yesterday


I have a 175 MV from Eye i am not useing, I might let it go. Were alergic to mold but I think setting it on fire kills it idk really i just think.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

Man if you get a REAl cooltube man youll see a difference..like night and day,vented properly.With the heat issue..i will go back to cfls if it werent for the cooltube


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

the cooltube i was gonna build was the pyrex bake around and to 90 degree pvc pipe ends and have the ends run out the back of my box and fan pushing air thru it ie no heat in the grow room well almost no heat


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

What this cooltube? a homemade thing or out of a magazine?


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

a cool tube is a glass tube that hps and mh lights are mounted in and vented out side of the grow area removing heat created by the lights high power thus having a more controllable climate, they sell real ones check out ebay and any grow site or you can build them for a fraction of the cost as with anything


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 27, 2009)

the glass is a lil thicker in a real cooltube..i believe.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah that too i think its 25mm wall or something not so sure haha the pyrex is like 15mm


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

I bet you could use heat sinks on your cab


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 27, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I bet you could use heat sinks on your cab


 whats that man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 27, 2009)

i cant even find pyrex around i so wish i could


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

man check ebay for pyrex bake arounds i saw some jus the other day and a heat sink is usually an aluminum base with fins cut out and it draws heat and with a fan blowing thru it so it dissapates heat they use them alot in computers on mother boards and video cards


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

HEat sink is anything that absorbs heat and releases it quickly like on amps and such the ballast caseing is used as a heatsink


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man check ebay for pyrex bake arounds i saw some jus the other day and a heat sink is usually an aluminum base with fins cut out and it draws heat and with a fan blowing thru it so it dissapates heat they use them alot in computers on mother boards and video cards


 cant buy on e bay need to find one around the town


----------



## matthew1 (Aug 27, 2009)

how did you get them to bloom with the light at 12/12 that make them want to flower auto maticly. plus off toppic i learned how to post a avitar its of my grow room before i switched to 5 gal buckets. what you think?


----------



## matthew1 (Aug 27, 2009)

kick ass it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

if your around i can get it off ebay


----------



## matthew1 (Aug 27, 2009)

this is my first grow too! it was from some bag seed, crazy huh. and this growth is only after 2 1/2 weeks, no nutes just fox farm soil.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 27, 2009)

oh um have you checked hobby lobby or somethin or if you can get you hands on a dremel tool or a drill with a diamond cutting tool ( ie buy the diamond dremel peice at home depot ant put it in the drill hehe) and the any glass vase tube any thing is at your disposle thick works better lil more sturdy , if your careful it wont break on ya


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 28, 2009)

guys sorry im not quoting you all and replying it will be a few days before i get things in gear my best friend was found dead this morning in his bed please pray for his family god will know who it is please


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> guys sorry im not quoting you all and replying it will be a few days before i get things in gear my best friend was found dead this morning in his bed please pray for his family god will know who it is please


 Sorry to here that man.Both of my best friends died while i was in prison.One overdose and one diabetic that didnt take of himself like he was uspposed and if i wouldnt have been on lock i would have made do what he had to do.I still go by his grave once a month,its been 2 years since he died and its still hard for me to go there..I know exactly what you going through..but i didnt get attend the funerals...Be happy tou can see em one last my friend.I would give anything to see them one more time.


----------



## kho20 (Aug 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> guys sorry im not quoting you all and replying it will be a few days before i get things in gear my best friend was found dead this morning in his bed please pray for his family god will know who it is please



damn dude real sorry to hear bout that losin friends is prolly the shittiest experience to have to deal with man.... keep your head up and give love to his family for us bro


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry man, I'm dealin with mine too.. kinda why I PMed you I guess. Was it the motorcycles?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2009)

damn pit sorry bout your friend man thats a very hard thing keep your head up.i will pray for hes family and u bro!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks to everyone for your replies i aooreciate it i got another cooltube and its hooked up one of the 5 seeds has a taproot already showing so who hoo but yea he was over last night too and hasent been takin anything no pills he had one beer lastnight shits crazy ive done lost my mom older brother and two friends in the past two years well shit it hasent barely neen a year life is weird sometimes i try to commit myself to the things im blessed with like riding bulls i will dedicate every ride this year in college to him practice starts tuesday cant wait


----------



## kho20 (Aug 28, 2009)

rite on man thats the way to do it count your blessings and roll on glad to hear bout the cool tube hope it goes well for ya

oh and i figured you mit like this pic haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 28, 2009)

kho20 said:


> rite on man thats the way to do it count your blessings and roll on glad to hear bout the cool tube hope it goes well for ya
> 
> oh and i figured you mit like this pic haha


 word man thats badass well got 2 taproots only waitin on three more


----------



## howak47 (Aug 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> word man thats badass well got 2 taproots only waitin on three more


so 2 out of 5 got a root allready thats the shit Are any of those 5 from out of the pen i sent or are they the others?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 29, 2009)

all 5 r the pen


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> all 5 r the pen


 HELL YEA I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM GET STARTED!MAYBE ALL 5 WILL CRACK OPEN THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 29, 2009)

three of them have so far man


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> three of them have so far man


GOOD NOW ONLY 2 MORE TO GOJUST DID A LITTLE UPDATE WITH PICS ON THE SOUR KUSH THREAD CHECK IT OUT


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 29, 2009)

guys im terribly i cant get pics to you i live on my own now and my dads computer isnt workin right with my phone so idk im gonna try tomorrow maby i need to do homework


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2009)

Here that link homie, the dead line is tomorrow tho, but just put up some pics and you should be good, my growing situation at my crib is fuc'd so this is perfect for me to keep my A game on until i can find a better place to set up, 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/233616-shot-glass-grow-off-contest.html


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 31, 2009)

alright all 5 have germinatied ill plant the other three when I get out of class today I hate college lol the other two that have been in dirt haven't sprouted yet I've tried somethin new not turnin the lights on till they break ground wich I've never done before so who knows


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2999798]Here that link homie, the dead line is tomorrow tho, but just put up some pics and you should be good, my growing situation at my crib is fuc'd so this is perfect for me to keep my A game on until i can find a better place to set up, 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/233616-shot-glass-grow-off-contest.html[/QUOTE]

HAHA i was looking at that,,maybe use RW as the medium and keep the roots pruned,topping..think ill try it.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2009)

haha i cant really do any thing else right now so ima join in, i got SOME supplies left, im just working with left overs haha


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3003700]haha i cant really do any thing else right now so ima join in, i got SOME supplies left, im just working with left overs haha[/QUOTE]

i seriously wanna try it with a RW plug,but all my shit is 30.mins away one way..so thats a fuccin pain in the ass fa real though.But ya gotta do what ya gotta do down here ya heard me.
Got sum sprouts ma boy?Hope they turn out good


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2009)

dam 30 mins is a mission haha, i got the seeds germin, im going to use two shot glass equivalent containers then then two mini water bottles i modified haha, so 4 tiny plants, maybe i get get a good 8 or somthing


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

But that shotglass shit is ROOTBOUND fuccin city.So i beleive that RW or AG plug will be the best medium cause you can take it out often to prune the roots.ROOT pruning would be the key to a lil grow like this.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 31, 2009)

well i just dropped the other three in dirt lets see how this pans out, i got some bummer ass news today i cant rodeo first semester cuz of my damn gpa how gay


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well i just dropped the other three in dirt lets see how this pans out, i got some bummer ass news today i cant rodeo first semester cuz of my damn gpa how gay


Damn ro that sux,,cause ya GPA>> Thats fuccin retarted man.Dumbass people.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well i just dropped the other three in dirt lets see how this pans out, i got some bummer ass news today i cant rodeo first semester cuz of my damn gpa how gay


well 3 is good !!! damn that shit is gay as fuc they wont let u rodeois it to late for dat shot glass shit ? looks like a fun little thing to do hahahah


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

howak47 said:


> well 3 is good !!! damn that shit is gay as fuc they wont let u rodeois it to late for dat shot glass shit ? looks like a fun little thing to do hahahah


I think so but still looks fun,and maybe can learn sumthin from it too..
Yea 3 is good..hope they turn out right homie.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey man what up?? keep ya head up


----------



## kho20 (Aug 31, 2009)

damn dude that sucks you cant ride this semester haha its been a long while since ive rode but damn is it jus a rush lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 31, 2009)

i love it and wont do anything else its how i make a living and i have 5 all togther the other three popped i dident msake it clear


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i love it and wont do anything else its how i make a living and i have 5 all togther the other three popped i dident msake it clear


so all 5 did sprout? i just posted sum pics of sum hash i made today its on the zona thread check it out


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 1, 2009)

hell yea man and yea all 5 popped and the two that where planted first popped above soil today. ive got such a badass class its plant science we r doing a group project in the greenhouse well groups of two keep in mind that this isnt a grow to produce grains or fruit we dont have the time just create a experiment we r trying the affets of nitrogen and phospate added to tomateos during gerimination and the overall growth compared to just adding phospate and nitrogen at different times and we will have one control plant each experiment will be repeted the excact same way three times so we have a good average to go off of. please dont knock it its just an experiment and i wanted to share with yall cuz im doin it in school


----------



## howak47 (Sep 1, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea man and yea all 5 popped and the two that where planted first popped above soil today. ive got such a badass class its plant science we r doing a group project in the greenhouse well groups of two keep in mind that this isnt a grow to produce grains or fruit we dont have the time just create a experiment we r trying the affets of nitrogen and phospate added to tomateos during gerimination and the overall growth compared to just adding phospate and nitrogen at different times and we will have one control plant each experiment will be repeted the excact same way three times so we have a good average to go off of. please dont knock it its just an experiment and i wanted to share with yall cuz im doin it in school


hell yea man glad all 5 popped ready to see what they grow i have never grown these seeds before but i have a few left no man i would'nt knock u!!!that sounds like a interesting experiment i would like to hear how all dat goes! when u goin to get sum pics up?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Shot glass = Bonsai, ever seen karate kid ?


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 2, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea man and yea all 5 popped and the two that where planted first popped above soil today. ive got such a badass class its plant science we r doing a group project in the greenhouse well groups of two keep in mind that this isnt a grow to produce grains or fruit we dont have the time just create a experiment we r trying the affets of nitrogen and phospate added to tomateos during gerimination and the overall growth compared to just adding phospate and nitrogen at different times and we will have one control plant each experiment will be repeted the excact same way three times so we have a good average to go off of. please dont knock it its just an experiment and i wanted to share with yall cuz im doin it in school


Hell yea bro its good to do lil experimints like that.Hands ON experience is the best.You should learn alot from this and apply the knowledge to your grows.Ill never knock anyone for experimenting,Hell you might teach ol purp sumthin!
Glad you got sprouts and crcks man.You going 12/12 from seed again?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Hell yea bro its good to do lil experimints like that.Hands ON experience is the best.You should learn alot from this and apply the knowledge to your grows.Ill never knock anyone for experimenting,Hell you might teach ol purp sumthin!
> Glad you got sprouts and crcks man.You going 12/12 from seed again?


 you already know man 12 12 is the way, and yea im excited about this little project its gonna take up the whole semester hell yea and thats why i picked tomatoes to see lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 2, 2009)

So u are goin to do them 12/12?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/236218-rollitup-fantasy-fooball-league.html


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

ok well ive got 3 sprouts so far waitin on two to come up, im gonna give two of em a light nute feeding today the two outside in my garden are doing well they r both working on their 4th node and they have only had nutes once i dident want them to get too big cuz i only have a 4 foot fence right there and its right by my neighbors drivway but they dont look over my fence they r scared of my dogs and think they will jump the fence they wont unless you fuck with my shit or them then its your fault i could care less if you get hurt. no sighns ofo sex outside im very inr=tersted to see if they do bud an shit it would be cool to start a plant really late i kinda wanted to do the 12 12 indoor outside thats why i watied so long to see if it would work keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 4, 2009)

I would feed sprouts just ph balanced water.ALWAYS wait till the round leaves fall off first and form TRUE leaves,saves on nutes too..I had 3 nodes before i started feeding,IDK soil may be different.You know what to do homie!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> I would feed sprouts just ph balanced water.ALWAYS wait till the round leaves fall off first and form TRUE leaves,saves on nutes too..I had 3 nodes before i started feeding,IDK soil may be different.You know what to do homie!


 im jus gonna hit em with some fish emulshion these seem like they r takin a minuit and they r small compared to all others ive done idk but they r growing i just went outside and checked on the two i got out there they r doing great and lovin the outdoors its a bit cold out tho and i forgot to shut off the water last night and they got to drink it all but o well it will warm up here in a few hours and it will be dry by afternnoon weve been in the 93's all week in the afternoon


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

sounds good man!!! i just had 2 of my sour d x bubba kush turn female check it out when u get time


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2009)

yea man i got some popping out of the soil now, finished my micro setup, ima get a lil journal up and runnin soon


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3025430]yea man i got some popping out of the soil now, finished my micro setup, ima get a lil journal up and runnin soon[/QUOTE]
let me know when u get that journal up and runnin!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

yea man me too and for the record for everybody i recived these seeds from howak47 all credit goes to him


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting a journal. I'd like to see you do one even if its just photos.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea man me too and for the record for everybody i recived these seeds from howak47 all credit goes to him


hahahah thanks PIT just glad i could help out!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I'm thinking of starting a journal. I'd like to see you do one even if its just photos.


 are you referring to me? the reason i dont have photos right now is cuz im on my girls computer and i dont to up;oad photos and then it crash and her dad fix it and find all them in our house that wouldent be good so im waitin till i get mmine i might go to my dads and this is a journal i guess i could start a new one for these 5 but i like this one too!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

i just watered everything and added bonemeal to the soil for the two outside plants the oldest two in the box got a watering with fish emulshion too and the other 3 got plain ph balenced water


----------



## howak47 (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> are you referring to me? the reason i dont have photos right now is cuz im on my girls computer and i dont to up;oad photos and then it crash and her dad fix it and find all them in our house that wouldent be good so im waitin till i get mmine i might go to my dads and this is a journal i guess i could start a new one for these 5 but i like this one too!!


hey u can make a new thread and still keep and use this one thats what i did with mine i have one thread for my 4 sour kush plants and 1 for all my other plants


----------



## kho20 (Sep 4, 2009)

yep he did it and purp too oh snd hows that fish emultion workin im gonna try it in the case this go you like it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 4, 2009)

kho20 said:


> yep he did it and purp too oh snd hows that fish emultion workin im gonna try it in the case this go you like it


 ive used it every grow from the start and have never had burn they like it and i love it


----------



## kho20 (Sep 4, 2009)

rite on cool well ill be using it on the pc the next time for sure


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> are you referring to me? the reason i dont have photos right now is cuz im on my girls computer and i dont to up;oad photos and then it crash and her dad fix it and find all them in our house that wouldent be good so im waitin till i get mmine i might go to my dads and this is a journal i guess i could start a new one for these 5 but i like this one too!!


 smart move...dont want him to find out shit!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 4, 2009)

ya i have like 3 threds see my one about the comercial fert vs the hichdollar dyna gro? and DIY for newbs to dro growing....I fix computers if you wanna ride out,


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 5, 2009)

alright i went out and got a 6qt box and im gonna go dwc in the box along with the cups to so letsa get this show in the road im gonna be building the system tonight


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright i went out and got a 6qt box and im gonna go dwc in the box along with the cups to so letsa get this show in the road im gonna be building the system tonight


 alright man anything you need to know hit me up


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

whats good homie, so you switching from the soil to DWC?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 5, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3033528]whats good homie, so you switching from the soil to DWC?[/QUOTE]
both at the same time man lol i need to find 2 inch net pots tho and some good nutes ive got shit that would work like soulbably water nutes but who knows but yea im gonna try it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 5, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> alright man anything you need to know hit me up


 for shure u know where i can find any nutes for free for hydro


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

fa sho homie,sounds like a plan haha im kinda in reverse, im goin soil now, im goin that mini grow, seeds sprouted above soil, after then ima try and get some regular soil plants goin, keep us posted, i wish i had my old tub i made, but shit is fuc;d right now so im bac at my parents fo a bit until i can get on my own feet again, i just dont wanna get then fuc'd over for my shit, even tho its medical i just dont wanna get them involved, i still got my same cab, but its down sized to about 3 feet or so, so even with a reg plat ima have to lst that shit or somthing, i might make a ghetto DWC again, maybe a gallon milk jug, just one plant i should be good


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 6, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> for shure u know where i can find any nutes for free for hydro


I'll trade for good genitics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 6, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I'll trade for good genitics


 man ive just got bagseed bro


----------



## LimitedTimer (Sep 6, 2009)

where be the damn pictures of these ladies.....all i see i jibber jabber abuot how good your shit looks and theres no pictues how is eveyrone seeing them...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 6, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> where be the damn pictures of these ladies.....all i see i jibber jabber abuot how good your shit looks and theres no pictues how is eveyrone seeing them...


 go back a page homie and read it tells why man i cant connect to my dads nymore


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 6, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man ive just got bagseed bro


have 2 pounds of peat light!25 dollar value. its a start.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 6, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> have 2 pounds of peat light!25 dollar value. its a start.


 isnt peat dor soil? so im gonna switch everything up to dwc gonna build the system tomorrow gonna go with rosemans setup ive only got the 150 cooltube but i willl add pleanty of side lights it will be in my shed i need to get a couple of sockets fixed first then im ready to go i tried but im no electrician


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 6, 2009)

You mean the six pack set up?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 6, 2009)

No peters fertlizer with macro micro the whole shibang. its water soluble see my https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/235742-peters-vs-dyna-gro.html thread. Dyna gro is cheap too.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 6, 2009)

did you look at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/233908-easy-sog-hydro-setup.html this takes plase in a small ass area! Smaller the res the better i think. but you best have the time for DWC its an everyday thing like a clock.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 6, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> No peters fertlizer with macro micro the whole shibang. its water soluble see my https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/235742-peters-vs-dyna-gro.html thread. Dyna gro is cheap too.


 ill trade some seeds i dont care if ya want but yea im gonna run rosemans system with alot more pots 2 inch net pots in every one in a smaller system 12 12 from start to finsh and i will use prolly two pumps tho so i can add more pots about 6 or 12 altogther i hope wish i had fema;e seeds but o well im jus gonna go for it


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> a 8 inch high velocity fan for plant movement promoting stronger stems to support hevy buds.


Lol @ heavy buds from 12-12 from seed and paper cups..Dont get me wrong, Im very interested, but funny line  scribed


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one with 15 cups on top for cloning. i never use it cause i only need 4 at a time. really One gallon res is better! i started off roseman too. Why I Do the DIY thread is because somethings I disagree with, Im not knocking roseman but we cant get to the hydro store and get lights and nutes.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 7, 2009)

kaiserAxel said:


> Lol @ heavy buds from 12-12 from seed and paper cups..Dont get me wrong, Im very interested, but funny line  scribed


 read the whole thing man and do some research this aint my first rodeo bro ive pulled close to a zip off one before man bout to switch up the system to


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 7, 2009)

what up ma man..Got ur text last night,lemme know when you wanna get started big homie


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 7, 2009)

Go house and garden nutes...they got the 2 part formula with all the micro and macro nutrients for the plant..very cost effficient too.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Go house and garden nutes...they got the 2 part formula with all the micro and macro nutrients for the plant..very cost effficient too.


Where is this place purp?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 7, 2009)

19,000 views!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 7, 2009)

alright house and garden nutes it is i built a new system today im gonna take a pic when its done and send it to purp maby he will give my thread life since i cant post pictures annd peeps think im bs'n but its badass i think im bout to go get tht pump its 6 bottols inverted connected to pvc and they will drain into a res where the pump is a gallon every hour so yea im excited to do it this way still gonna do soil im a dirt man i farm so but i definatly like this style and i hope yall like what ive done no more box either maby ass a veg in a little system i made the other day i can start and keep a cycle goin


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds good homie, we aint even trippin on pics, but shit tat would be chill to see the system, either way, all lucc on the grow,

Hydro is legit, im doin a lil soil right now, but i wanna get a lil DWC goin instead of this dirst shit, but that not till a couple months, a cycle would be good, sounds like a great plan


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

what up pit? just checkin to see how shits goin i been gone all weekend!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright house and garden nutes it is i built a new system today im gonna take a pic when its done and send it to purp maby he will give my thread life since i cant post pictures annd peeps think im bs'n but its badass i think im bout to go get tht pump its 6 bottols inverted connected to pvc and they will drain into a res where the pump is a gallon every hour so yea im excited to do it this way still gonna do soil im a dirt man i farm so but i definatly like this style and i hope yall like what ive done no more box either maby ass a veg in a little system i made the other day i can start and keep a cycle goin


 maybe you can send the pics to me and i can upload em to your thread..yes ill do that for u!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 7, 2009)

well everything is built and put togther there is gonna be 6 i still need to paint the hoses and the mountain dew bottles and get the medium and nutes and purp ahould i set the pump on a timer or just let it run and where can i get a timer that does like on for 5 minuits and off for ever i think im jus gonna let it flood and then drain


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well everything is built and put togther there is gonna be 6 i still need to paint the hoses and the mountain dew bottles and get the medium and nutes and purp ahould i set the pump on a timer or just let it run and where can i get a timer that does like on for 5 minuits and off for ever i think im jus gonna let it flood and then drain


cant wait to see that shit homie..i wish you could see the blue venom,i took pics but i couldnt get a closeup enough of the tops...they turnin purpilish blue like..badass and its tall had to do sum supercropping on it


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 8, 2009)

Cant wait to see this setup! sounds like some innovation time.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 9, 2009)

i wish i could get some pics up who can upload pics from their phone pm me your number and ill send it to you on trust you will post it in my thread and tell its mine


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

Here you go homie 


all props to Pits, this is his set up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 9, 2009)

hell yea thanks man ALOT does anyone know where i can get a timer for my water pump since its all rockwool for the medium and it holds water i only want to run it 3 times a day for maby 4 minuits idk i need some advice here guys and tell me what yall think think i can pull it off


----------



## Poth3ad (Sep 9, 2009)

were those clones at the beginngin?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 9, 2009)

no it was all grown from seed 12 12


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

Great lil setup man...You could grow BIG TREES if the PVC was bigger for rootzone but you go 12/12 from seed...its perfect for your growing style..Im just concerned about all that RW and it staying wet all the time..it can and will in most cases cause damping off or stemrot.Thats why i disconnect the tubes after the roots hit the water cause it keeps the RW too wet causing the rot at the base of the stem.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

yea man that's why I'm lookin for a timer and a good seeting to put it on


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

go to lowes and get a digital timer they much easier to use than the others.they like 30.00.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

cant wait to see this go down homie, when ever you want i can post that shit, its all good in the hood


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

alright im gonna do that when i get some cash till then im gonna try and fuck with this other timer i got and see if i cant get it to come on how about for 15minuits once a day i thinks thats the limit on it now and do it when lights r off so when they come on it can dry up the rockwool?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3059775]cant wait to see this go down homie, when ever you want i can post that shit, its all good in the hood[/QUOTE]
hell yea man thanks im gonna start beans tonight for it cus i can jus turn on the pump if i need to manually wont be to hard to keep up with but a timer would make it much better lol and im thinkin of puttin a ring inside of each bottle of tubing kinda like a soaker hose so everything gets some water when it comes on what do you think?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Great lil setup man...You could grow BIG TREES if the PVC was bigger for rootzone but you go 12/12 from seed...its perfect for your growing style..Im just concerned about all that RW and it staying wet all the time..it can and will in most cases cause damping off or stemrot.Thats why i disconnect the tubes after the roots hit the water cause it keeps the RW too wet causing the rot at the base of the stem.


 what do you think aabout a soaker hose in eachbottle and only running the pump once a day and at night lights off so lights on it will dry up think it will work?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

Yea haha a timer would make shit easier, i have to do mine manually, shit is wacc, but im broke until my unemployment comes thru, then i get can get a new one, what you gon have for lighting?

that should work, but like purp said those cant be soaked for too long, they hold alot of water


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

the same 150 watt man and yea jus once a day with the water


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice!, You recycle everything you can and your plants will thankyou. Those little fans start to get weak real quick, just take apart and clean em. I dont think you needed the pvc at all, Thats me, I would just fasten the bottle tops to the res and let the roots grow in to the soultion. But your doing gReat! your plants are going to explode!(with growth and vigor)


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 10, 2009)

Some of that free fert? check it out at https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/235742-peters-vs-dyna-gro.html see if you like it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> what do you think aabout a soaker hose in eachbottle and only running the pump once a day and at night lights off so lights on it will dry up think it will work?


just see how long it takes for the RW to dry up good,then water,repeat the process.U aint gotta water everyday using this RW.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> just see how long it takes for the RW to dry up good,then water,repeat the process.U aint gotta water everyday using this RW.


 ok cool well i got beans germin so lets see how this works


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

Let em get 1/4" taproot before you put em in,so you know they root so you know theres no prob in that area if any.Keeps from peeking in the RW.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Let em get 1/4" taproot before you put em in,so you know they root so you know theres no prob in that area if any.Keeps from peeking in the RW.


 alright will do man im excited and mutant lizard brought up a good point about putting the bottle caps in there and not usin the pvc but im goin woth bagseed so im gonna have males so i wouldent be able to seperate them root mass it would be a hassell u could but when i get a female im gonna make a cloner like that with quite a few bottels and clone one female a bunch thanks mutant


----------



## howak47 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats A bad ass setup u got pit!!! so the 3 sprouts are in the cups right?lookin good man keep up the good work


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

yep man those r them and im gonna put 6 more in for the new system


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds good..a lil mini SOG...thats what i really want but im having alotta fun with these trees.


----------



## breakneck (Sep 10, 2009)

What was the dry weight of those that you harvested?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> sounds good..a lil mini SOG...thats what i really want but im having alotta fun with these trees.


 you think i shuld build a screen? im dfown for it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 10, 2009)

well seeds r germin 6 of the best lookin ones i thought so lets see what happens buys im gonna order seeds this next go round for some guarenteed genetics ya heard but lets get this show on the road everyone in this thread please rep sicc cuz he is postin pics for me cuz i cant at the moment show a good fellow mj brother some love


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

im gonna turn the other box into a mother box and grow twoplants with cfs and then take clones and throw them in the closet do determine sex illl get started on it tomorrow peeps


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

oh yea the two plants in the back r doin good i m gonna send sicc a pic of em so he can post it for me tomorrow as well as this new setup i gotta get togther


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

fa sho homie, you got my digits


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking good Pit!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Looking good Pit!


 thank you very much any reccomdations? i really want you and purp and rose on board for this so i get it right and to its potential purp is down im gonna need help but i like this and have seeen great results


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll keep up and help as much as I can.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I'll keep up and help as much as I can.


 tried to rep ya mc but they wouldent let me thanks i appprecaite it you and my noy purp can guide me through


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

hahaha i ment my boy my bad purp


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

haha, you gon send the rest of those pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3064624]haha, you gon send the rest of those pics[/QUOTE]
haha yea i just got one blue bar im gettin it to you right now homie much love brother


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

*PITBUDS*

Howak hook up







other outside








here is the little plant that topped it self








Fresh Tomatoes haha


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 11, 2009)

what those beans lookin like?They peekin?


----------



## kho20 (Sep 11, 2009)

i wish they all topped them selves and lst and shit haha so much easier lmao


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice tomatoes! Lol!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> what those beans lookin like?They peekin?


 nope not yet man i wish thp


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> i wish they all topped them selves and lst and shit haha so much easier lmao


 haha me too it was crazy ive never seen anything like it?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Nice tomatoes! Lol!


 thanks ivegot plenty more on the way


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 12, 2009)

alright well three more cracked and have been put into rockwool in the system got two more left i really hope the one outside is a female how cool will that be cuz i will clone it and maby it is a pheno in this particular strain and the traits will carry over? we can only hope and see


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 12, 2009)

Man I got you on clones! check out this pheno!





Week ten, 4 days flushing


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 12, 2009)

I do think its a bit late for your outdoor grow. ours are monsters 1/2 way through flowering. just a thought, it well yield something though.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 12, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I do think its a bit late for your outdoor grow. ours are monsters 1/2 way through flowering. just a thought, it well yield something though.


 that th owas the whole point to keep it small as possibile and send a motherfucker some clones lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats crazy that 1 topped itself i have never heard of one doing that!!!evrything is lookin good man keep it up!!! what kind of beans u got comin?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 12, 2009)

oh yeah sometimes shit happens to new growth, bug or whatever...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Thats crazy that 1 topped itself i have never heard of one doing that!!!evrything is lookin good man keep it up!!! what kind of beans u got comin?


 i started 5 of the 10 and three broke in 12 hrs lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i started 5 of the 10 and three broke in 12 hrs lol


hell yea man sounds good!!! i just posted a video of my grow on the zona thread and iam goin to put one on the sour kush thread in a little while!!! check it out


----------



## Realistg (Sep 12, 2009)

wud up pit, reps on ya grow pretty tight and quick and im going to do same thing but with only like 2 plants since money tight and space is to but heres a little with how im thinking of doing it. im going to do like 2 plants with cfl's was thinking 1x42w(150w) 2700k softwhite and 2or3xw23(100w) 6500k daylight for liek the first 2 or 3 weeks so it gives a little veg. then switch out the daylights for softwhites 2700k same watts just diff spectrums and finish it liek that untill harvest. heres my little grow space not much try to improve as i go along but with this economy and living in innercity there aint no type jobs so i got like no scrilla and im 19 in college so u know. what i plan on doing is for that white lamp put the 42w and maybe 1 of the 23ws on there wit it idk if thats to much watts for that lamp. then on black lamp 2 23w. i think this should be enough for 1 or 2 plant for quick grow/harvest for personal smoke. and i plan on putting one the little fans like you got in there but idk where to find em and how much they is if u could let me know id appreicate it. idk though let me know what u think im real new to growing so yea.

ps: how much you say you yeild of like one plant? and bout how tall was that plant. idk i think u said like u got 1/4 or 1/2 of one but i read threw like half of the 80 pages on ur thread so hard to remember.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 13, 2009)

Realistg said:


> wud up pit, reps on ya grow pretty tight and quick and im going to do same thing but with only like 2 plants since money tight and space is to but heres a little with how im thinking of doing it. im going to do like 2 plants with cfl's was thinking 1x42w(150w) 2700k softwhite and 2or3xw23(100w) 6500k daylight for liek the first 2 or 3 weeks so it gives a little veg. then switch out the daylights for softwhites 2700k same watts just diff spectrums and finish it liek that untill harvest. heres my little grow space not much try to improve as i go along but with this economy and living in innercity there aint no type jobs so i got like no scrilla and im 19 in college so u know. what i plan on doing is for that white lamp put the 42w and maybe 1 of the 23ws on there wit it idk if thats to much watts for that lamp. then on black lamp 2 23w. i think this should be enough for 1 or 2 plant for quick grow/harvest for personal smoke. and i plan on putting one the little fans like you got in there but idk where to find em and how much they is if u could let me know id appreicate it. idk though let me know what u think im real new to growing so yea.
> 
> ps: how much you say you yeild of like one plant? and bout how tall was that plant. idk i think u said like u got 1/4 or 1/2 of one but i read threw like half of the 80 pages on ur thread so hard to remember.
> 
> View attachment 545035


 lets make this all easier on you and maby you will get more cuz thats enuf for one weak plant but you are definitly on the right track i am uisin a 150 hps but heres the gameplan for you man instead of usin the lamps get a power strip or a surge cord whatever you want to call it and then at wal mart or lowes or homedepot in the same dep[erment you got those y splitters there is socket to light adapters u jus screw em in and plug it un and there ya go more light espically with the y splitters you canget some hard plastic like a roughneck lid and fold it and drill holes in 4 corners and make a hood paint it flat white and then zip tie the surge cord to it drill holes and put it in there u can do two cords togther also it works great try and find one of my first grow journals its labeled that and you will see a very good example of what im talkin about and thanks for readin 80npages man +rep for ya and i can pull with the right nutes well shitty nutes 1/2 im goin for an 0z this time apeice i know for shure i can do it maby more and space shuldnt be an issue be smart think on your feet im 21 brole as hell in college with 5 dogs pits and a house and no job and i commute everyday i feel your struggle keep ya nose to the grindstone an shit will work out for ya


----------



## Realistg (Sep 13, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lets make this all easier on you and maby you will get more cuz thats enuf for one weak plant but you are definitly on the right track i am uisin a 150 hps but heres the gameplan for you man instead of usin the lamps get a power strip or a surge cord whatever you want to call it and then at wal mart or lowes or homedepot in the same dep[erment you got those y splitters there is socket to light adapters u jus screw em in and plug it un and there ya go more light espically with the y splitters you canget some hard plastic like a roughneck lid and fold it and drill holes in 4 corners and make a hood paint it flat white and then zip tie the surge cord to it drill holes and put it in there u can do two cords togther also it works great try and find one of my first grow journals its labeled that and you will see a very good example of what im talkin about and thanks for readin 80npages man +rep for ya and i can pull with the right nutes well shitty nutes 1/2 im goin for an 0z this time apeice i know for shure i can do it maby more and space shuldnt be an issue be smart think on your feet im 21 brole as hell in college with 5 dogs pits and a house and no job and i commute everyday i feel your struggle keep ya nose to the grindstone an shit will work out for ya


ight i got another power strip ill try do how u told me to do but cant promise it. live wit my moms so u know  but if i cant do it like that hopefully that setup will work out for one plant if not 2. ima look threw your first grow journal if i can find cant wait to start this grow off.and i see u keep ur grit on 100 so respect


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 13, 2009)

Realistg said:


> ight i got another power strip ill try do how u told me to do but cant promise it. live wit my moms so u know  but if i cant do it like that hopefully that setup will work out for one plant if not 2. ima look threw your first grow journal if i can find cant wait to start this grow off.and i see u keep ur grit on 100 so respect


 jus search through grow journals the name was pitbudz87 first grow journal


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey man wheres lil bro?Aint heard of him in a min. hows he doin?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Hey man wheres lil bro?Aint heard of him in a min. hows he doin?


 he's doin good not growing anymore he lost interest when i got decent and i walked him through the first grow of his and i ended up finishin it lol but he is workin two jobs and goin to school to be a wind farmer techinician the big wind turbines tht harness electricity hes doin good for his little self i got a whoppin at practice bull fell over on me as i was ridin and steped on my shoulder and ankle pice of shit bull hows the grow goin man


----------



## kho20 (Sep 15, 2009)

you kno whats sad i understood every word of that gotta love texas rite


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 15, 2009)

kho20 said:


> you kno whats sad i understood every word of that gotta love texas rite


 you know it man lol my shit is on swole from it to it was the bullfighters fault he was about to go back to the left and then dude got his attention and in mid jump he turned and went down and i fliped over n hung and he jumped over me and steped all over me i was a little upset but good news is that one outside plant is a female the one that topped itself and the other needed water bad today it was shriviled up i hope it can make it it is fighting for root space with the tomatoes but all f in the new system have come up and r lookin good pics to come


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

How them plants lookin homie


----------



## kho20 (Sep 15, 2009)

damn dude that sucks hey thru u rite out the well huh at least it wasnt a concrete wall bro thats what made me quit .... but hell maybe theyll be fine they mite like tomatoes and be chill lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 16, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3089116]How them plants lookin homie[/QUOTE] good man all of em popped in the new system one is stretching like shit already the light is about 10 inches away from the tops of the bottels wth o well lst here we come ill try and shoot oyu some pics tonight ive got a college math exam to study for and a english essay to write tonight gonna be busy


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2009)

Fa sho sounds good homie, cant wait to see em


----------



## kho20 (Sep 16, 2009)

i hate reading shit i post stoned it makes no sense at all haha


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 16, 2009)

Srry man, lost the clone. It must have been too late for clones on that strain. I'll get you a purp when its time


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 16, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Srry man, lost the clone. It must have been too late for clones on that strain. I'll get you a purp when its time


 sweet i aint trippin homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 16, 2009)

guys today has been horribile i cant even lift my left shoulder and my right ankle is huge as shit lol ill send sicc some pics to post lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 16, 2009)

my left ankle is fucced..When u fucc ur ankles,wrists up too bad,theres so many tiny lil bones in there its hard for the body to completely repair..I fucced my right one up in prison playing basketball on the yard,and this bitch still hurtin.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 16, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> guys today has been horribile i cant even lift my left shoulder and my right ankle is huge as shit lol ill send sicc some pics to post lol


damn man dat sucks ass !! hope it heals up quick!! ready to see sum pics how are they doin?


----------



## kho20 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn dude uummmm smoke some weed bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 16, 2009)

kho20 said:


> damn dude uummmm smoke some weed bro


 to top it all of im smokin resin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 16, 2009)

and yea i will have to wait for pics i got pic mail took off my phone so i cant send any pics to sicc for him to post they r doing good some stretching wich is weird cuz the light is so close but the door is open to im gonna cover it with mylar and the inside the hell with white walls they aint white enough but they have all popped so guess thats good they have been gettin water about once a day or for a minuit in the mornin and a minuit before lights off i need to get a ph meter so i know what im dealin with before i go to mixin nutes up and shit ive got some 20 20 20 that will work but i wanna go organic so im waitin on seeweed stuff idk im gonna go check it out tomorrow


----------



## kho20 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn thats a bitch bro id help ya if i could ahahahaha rite


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 17, 2009)

Pit,
sorry bro i couldnt find the other ph meter,i also was in a rush,,its over there in one of those boxes just gotta open the right one.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 17, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Pit,
> sorry bro i couldnt find the other ph meter,i also was in a rush,,its over there in one of those boxes just gotta open the right one.


 i aint trippin homeboy shit i almost destroyed my shoulder i got exrays i crushed the ligimants in it and tore a few that shuld repair itself it it dosent and i injure it again i have to have surgeriy i came very close to snapping my tibula also the whole bone is bruised and hurts but you all know the saying well i do here it is ARE YOU JUST GONNA LAY THERE AND BLEED? COWBOY UP, gonna try again to get on tuesday if i can use my arm right


----------



## kho20 (Sep 17, 2009)

rite on thats how ya do it, play thru the pain pussies 
on the buzzer.....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL! The wisdom of youth or lack thereof! This from an old guy that remembers those times with fondness!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 17, 2009)

that sayin my grandpa told me when i was 11 haha he was rite tho man whatever ya do see it thru thats how you get what you want......


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 17, 2009)

And it's also how you break what you got! Life is about trade-offs.


----------



## kho20 (Sep 17, 2009)

remember it dont screw up next time learn hey that sucked umm im good no more fat chicks and what not all the while be non racist in a hipocritical society riiiittteee .......


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 17, 2009)

well guys i am gonna start to lst the new ones tomorrow since i have all day tomorrrow to mess around i topped one of the soil plants that is inside and then i fimmed the better lookin of the ones lol ive only got one outside the little one that topped itself the tomatoes overtook the other and he or she wasent gettin enough light or dtem movement so it couldent hold up the other is really short and bushy tho about 6 or 7 inches tall its a nice lookin little plant and i cant wait to see what comes from it im very pleased with this new setup faster growth and better growth im hooked but i will always have some kind of soil grow goin


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2009)

all sounds good pit!!!cant wait to see sum pics of dat bushy plant!!! keep up the good work i just posted sum new pics on the zona thread check em out when u get time!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 18, 2009)

i did man but my comp is fuckin up or its riu idk im gonna peep em all tho in a bit homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 19, 2009)

got some good seedlings goin wish i could get up pics they have been lst all excpt for one and im waitin on the 6th bottell i will use clones in it from of one of the soil ones and if the one outside gets buigenough from it maby idk but i love this way faster growth for sure i need to know when to change the rez n shit like how long i shuld leave water in there im gonna go get some ph strips


----------



## kho20 (Sep 19, 2009)

rite on man damn works been a bitch havent been home in a bit thank god for timers rite haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 19, 2009)

kho20 said:


> rite on man damn works been a bitch havent been home in a bit thank god for timers rite haha


 yea man i love timers haha i hope i get a job i applied for with the usda workin in the wheat department inside during winter they have a drip system and lights its a badass setup


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

pics ive got it to work so im gonna go take more here is a few the first is when they first popped and then there is the other two from howak47 that r goin 12 12 i jus fimmed one and topped the other and there is my man duke posted up lokkin out the front door waitin for a nigga to try and cxome up on mine im headed to the house to get some more pics fellas and of the outside


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

btw all of these r from howak47 so credit is give where it is due ive got another pump for a small cloner whoot whoot or a small dwc in there im scyched or however u spell it lol im gonna go take more pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

nvrmind those r current pics with the ligh off i took last night lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

haha nice ma, good to know you got the pic situation figured out, cant wait to see em once they get started


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah man cant wait too see how those turn out the bud he said they were from looked good too ,


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

kho20 said:


> yeah man cant wait too see how those turn out the bud he said they were from looked good too ,


 yea i guess we will have to see huh o well i love growin bagseed im bout to start another litttle dwc


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

here is another pic i took for yall forgot outside guys sorry


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice man, you already got some LST going?


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

man i completly forgot you built that lol looks like it works pretty good too


----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hell yea pit they are lookin good cant wait to see em grow up!!!!NICE PIC OF THE DOG TO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN OOO HERE U GO +REP


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

SICC";3112232]Nice man said:


> man i completly forgot you built that lol looks like it works pretty good too


 thanks man and yea it is workin wonderfully but im gonna put a smaller rez in there and make the spacing betweeen the pvc as short as possible so i can add two more rows in there or another row and a dwc in a 2 gallon bin or its like idk id have to go look at it but i jus need to get another lid its ready for action with 2 inch net pots got the pump ready need another irrigation hub and then im set


howak47 said:


> Hell yea pit they are lookin good cant wait to see em grow up!!!!NICE PIC OF THE DOG TO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN OOO HERE U GO +REP


 thanks for the rep man i will definatly get you rep back homie thanks for the seeds bro


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 20, 2009)

great thread... i chopped a male down shortly after i started flowering and started a bagseed in a beer pong cup because of this thread!
She tuurned out female and is doing GREAT, Thanks for the inspiration ill post a pic of her if you dont mind (1 month 2.5 weeks)


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

dude you should look into those five gallon verticle grows its like 6 plants a bucket all contained or a cooler with like 8 or 10 ill find it and post ya a link there pretty cool lookin but i bet if you put your smaller pipes with those bottles you could put more of those plants on a cooler with two pumps man hahah im gonna stop ramblin now lol


----------



## kho20 (Sep 20, 2009)

thankya for the rep bro and heres one of those links

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=38812


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 20, 2009)

kho20 said:


> thankya for the rep bro and heres one of those links
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=38812


 thanks for the kink bro i jus looked over there and its a pretty cool idea im gonna stay how i got it but get them as close as i can so ill be cutting sometime this week and putting on more tubes n shit and gettin the closet ready for a little dwc with jus rockwool in the tops and 2 inch net pots


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice man, how does the early topping go? im gettin some ready to go for a 12/12, in party cups, re doin my micro grow


----------



## kho20 (Sep 21, 2009)

sweet deal man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3115683]Nice man, how does the early topping go? im gettin some ready to go for a 12/12, in party cups, re doin my micro grow[/QUOTE]
at the first node man cut it off and there ya go bro ive had great sucess with topping and lst on micro grows it is great definatly do both to all of them


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea i was planning on doing it later on, but if it works that early with success, ima try it once i get that far, my seeds will be planted tonight, and my lil trainwrek i got going still had to work on its first node, so ima LST it soon and topp her like you suggested, keep us posted homie


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the rep man i will definatly get you rep back homie thanks for the seeds bro[/QUOTE]
no prob man ...just glad i could help u out


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

how old is this plant

EDIT: haha nvm im high as hell

love the LST, ima start bending on of mine tomorrow, shes almost two weeks old but im starting up two seedling in those same cups but blue, so this is kinda giving me a look into what i would be doin +REP


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3118338]how old is this plant

EDIT: haha nvm im high as hell

love the LST, ima start bending on of mine tomorrow, shes almost two weeks old but im starting up two seedling in those same cups but blue, so this is kinda giving me a look into what i would be doin +REP





[/QUOTE]
the date says it bro thats when it was planted it has been topped and dropped a bunch lol poor little ladie haha but yea not the best one to go of of but go for it its got one leaf that is fully mature and another that is small as shit 150 watt hps


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 21, 2009)

SICC";3117294]Yea i was planning on doing it later on said:


> thanks for the rep man i will definatly get you rep back homie thanks for the seeds bro


no prob man ...just glad i could help u out[/QUOTE] that you did man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3118338]how old is this plant

EDIT: haha nvm im high as hell

love the LST, ima start bending on of mine tomorrow, shes almost two weeks old but im starting up two seedling in those same cups but blue, so this is kinda giving me a look into what i would be doin +REP





[/QUOTE]
do more than two man unless they r femmed seeds what you workin with for lighting?


----------



## poopmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Damn what page are the pics on besides page 1? I went to 22 and am going backwards and no go


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> do more than two man unless they r femmed seeds what you workin with for lighting?



i'll my journal up when its even good and goin, all i got is CFL's right now, 12/12 fomr seed

got 6 23 watt CFL's, but im getting a 125 watt CFL's, two bulbs, on for veg and one for flowering, and these two other light strips at 2,000 lumen s, but thats at the end of the month


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 22, 2009)

poopmaster said:


> Damn what page are the pics on besides page 1? I went to 22 and am going backwards and no go


 i kost power and lost 7 plants man and for a while i couldent post pics man keep readin there r pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 24, 2009)

ok guys i will try and update with pics tomorrow the one i topped is doin great it dident work like i wanted but o well i think im gonna have to bring the little fema;e from outside inside before it freezes hope i dont cause her much shock but everything is doin fine got one runt and one that is givin me some problems gonna change the rez tomorrow to and add more nutes they have already been given one dose very low dose


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds good man keep us posted


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 24, 2009)

well here are some pics ive got the first one is the one i tried to fimm it dident work lol and then there is a pic of all of em together and then the one that is failing me fast lol im pretty sure it was cuz the rockwool wasent gettiin enouf water or drying out to fast lets hope it gets better soon i changed the rez today and added some nutes a teaspoon this time it says 1 per gallon ive got 3 gallons in the tank enjow and tell me what yall think o yea i forgot to get the pic of the other plant ive got goin inside and then the outdoor one i plan on gettin it in tomorrow


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 24, 2009)

well i missed one of the ones in the bottels its lookin like the two in the middle and the one in the far right is a runt and a mutant gott some weird growth commin on it for its first set of true leaves lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2009)

Lookin good man, how old are they now?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 24, 2009)

close to two weeks on the ones in bottels and the other it was started on 8 29 and it is 9 24 its gettin close to a month but i stressed the shit out of these soil plants this go round man tryin to get this hydro goin but its goinalright ive got to pull a female from the backyard and bring her in beefore she freezes up on me gonna do that asap


----------



## howak47 (Sep 25, 2009)

Those couple are lookin good pit keep it up man!!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 25, 2009)

well i transplanted the little female into a bigger pot i dont know if its big enough there was roots deep but it came out nice i will post pictures tomorrow of it guys and i think im gonna add some more nutes to the rez and thanks man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 25, 2009)

well i just went in the room and checked and there are no sighns of stress so lets all cross our fingers and hope it takes lol


----------



## kho20 (Sep 26, 2009)

rite on man sounds like the hydros workin out sweet after this lil test ull have it down what to do and be kickin it more BIG bottles hehehe


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 26, 2009)

Im sure everything will work out homie, what happened to Purp? havnt sen him in a while


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well i just went in the room and checked and there are no sighns of stress so lets all cross our fingers and hope it takes lol


Hell yea pit sounds good! got my fingers crossed for u man but i bet it will do fine!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3142935]Im sure everything will work out homie, what happened to Purp? havnt sen him in a while[/QUOTE]
my nig ive been wondering the same thing fool


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Hell yea pit sounds good! got my fingers crossed for u man but i bet it will do fine!!!


 it worked it is already showing more hairs no shock so it was a sucess


----------



## kho20 (Sep 26, 2009)

so i got it figured out indoor we have 6 reg grows and 11 12/12 grows outdoor 3 grows til THE END OF THE WORLD HAHAHAHA 12-21-12


----------



## Realistg (Sep 26, 2009)

sup pitbudz, been a while since i posted on here nice little hydroponic setup u got going, i started my new grow almost 14 days ago and the pic in my avatar is of wat they look like on day 10 they be 13 or 14 days old on monday i threw 2 seeds in one cup cuz i didnt expect much from em cuz the roots looked weird but you never no. lol not to menchin i didnt change soil out so thats y i didnt expect much. im going to transplant em into threre own cups on monday and make a grow thread, this grow was inspired by u with the beer cups you said it took you like a month and half? to harvest buds from ur 12/12 from seed in the cups right?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> it worked it is already showing more hairs no shock so it was a sucess


hell yea thats good to hear


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 27, 2009)

Realistg said:


> sup pitbudz, been a while since i posted on here nice little hydroponic setup u got going, i started my new grow almost 14 days ago and the pic in my avatar is of wat they look like on day 10 they be 13 or 14 days old on monday i threw 2 seeds in one cup cuz i didnt expect much from em cuz the roots looked weird but you never no. lol not to menchin i didnt change soil out so thats y i didnt expect much. im going to transplant em into threre own cups on monday and make a grow thread, this grow was inspired by u with the beer cups you said it took you like a month and half? to harvest buds from ur 12/12 from seed in the cups right?


 glad i could be an inspriation to ya and i would recommend gettin em apart before they tangle the roots togther and go in shock when u do and yea about a month and a half man 12 12 from seed some take longer due to genetics stavia or indica ya know but its a wonderful way to go stealth and supply yourself with a regular smoke sack you can stagger your grow put dates on cups and then when they get so old start more so when u r harvestin you have some right behind it in flower and when the first is cured and ready to smoke you will be harvesting the other right behind it and so on and so on it works with clones to. rep to ya brother


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 27, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea thats good to hear


 yea i knowim gonna try to get pics up but i got so much homework to do and shit i dont think i will have time but im gonna try


----------



## Realistg (Sep 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> glad i could be an inspriation to ya and i would recommend gettin em apart before they tangle the roots togther and go in shock when u do and yea about a month and a half man 12 12 from seed some take longer due to genetics stavia or indica ya know but its a wonderful way to go stealth and supply yourself with a regular smoke sack you can stagger your grow put dates on cups and then when they get so old start more so when u r harvestin you have some right behind it in flower and when the first is cured and ready to smoke you will be harvesting the other right behind it and so on and so on it works with clones to. rep to ya brother


Yea bruh, with them 2 in same plant i just threw em into that cup that was just used right be4 it and didnt change soil out and it had a little extra nutes in it i threw 3 in there tbh but took 1 out and gave to friend. funny cuz them 2 are doing better then the solo one in its own cup.. Im transplanting 2marrow i hope i dont kill em im kind of nervous. they getting to start smelling now to in few weeks gonna be time to throw the glad or febreeze plug ins in. ill stop by here 2marrow when i transplant and make my thread. 

o yea i dont think ill beable to do another grow like right after this one. i expect harvest sometime around thanks giving thats being generist i really this first few weeks in november. anyway im gonna move into my grandma & grandpa house for winter they up there in age and health not doing good and my grandpa still working so i need be over there help as much as possible and shovel snow for him.


----------



## kho20 (Sep 27, 2009)

so none of you guys heard of that haha oh well 

but pit how they lookin man????


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> so none of you guys heard of that haha oh well
> 
> but pit how they lookin man????


 they r lookin great man they r alittle light colered and could use alittle more nutes but i worry about overfeeding cuz i dont have a ph meter or a ppm for hydro im jus wingin it lol and the little female i transplanted from outside is doin good more hairs showing every day i might do some lst on it i hit her with some nutes today


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

sounds good man keep up the good work !!!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 28, 2009)

rite on man cant wait to see em


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 28, 2009)

got another female who hoo


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> got another female who hoo


hell yea man thats great


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 28, 2009)

yep one of yours man gonna definatly try and get pictures up tomorrow i am gettin on at pratcice and im up in a bullriding this saturday im still alittle sore but its part of it the bullridin has 2000 added and 40 entries so 125 entri fee if they put 75 tp the pot thats 3000 more add so 5000 if ya win and no one else rides there is a bounty bull too with 500 dollars on his head no matter what if 10 dont make it back to the short round he will be in the short round. gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

cant wait to see that girl pit!!! yea sounds like u got a fun weekend ahead of u man good luck win sum $$$$


----------



## kho20 (Sep 29, 2009)

rite on bro give em hell


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice lil op u got homie.... It's pretty koo when u keep em short like that.... When I seen the first of ur pics in them cups I was like wow... I've never tried fimming or topping... Will sooner or later.. Bit nice work.... Luv it mayn


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Sep 30, 2009)

Cant wait for those pics!! good luck this weekend also hahah
peace


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 30, 2009)

What da damn deal pit? I see u holdin it down congrats on the ladie.i posted sum pics of the only 2 survivors.This shit Bootleg homie.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 3, 2009)

whats p guys sorry no pics lately been really busy the plants r doin good gonna change the rez tomorrow i ended up third in the longround tonight and bucked off my short round bull i ended makin it to the pay window so thats good im gonna try and get pics tomorrow peace my head hurts i got slobberknocked by my short round bull he was rank as shit


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

will be posted for pics


----------



## kho20 (Oct 4, 2009)

fuck the daze after gettin tossed like that is some shit rite lol i remember that when i found the chute with my back but damn dude get those pics up fuckk ive been busy i need to update like crazy haha i fucked up fimming haha irony rite and clipped a biggert fan and one of the tops jus went crazy haha ill get it up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 4, 2009)

haha cool and yea man i watched the vide today of the short round bull i was expecting him to be a jump to the right and was ready for that leavin the chute but he was a jump and to the left so i had to make a big move to get back and made it to big and lost my inside foot the second spin and on the third i lost it and fell in the well and caught a horn to the head lol it was a good bull no doubt i woulkd have been in the mid 80's on him and won the show only one dude rode both bulls abd they just jumped and hopped neither turned back on him


----------



## kho20 (Oct 4, 2009)

damn those horns hurt like hell las year my buddy cracked his skull on one goin in the well from a bull that did the same thing needless to say he wheres a crash helmet now haha cant keep him off em haha but damn that woulda been pretty sweet to win the go round with a killer ride too tho lol


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like it's going good. Can't wait for the pics! Keep it up.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks man and yea ive worn a helmet from the word go cuz i dont plan on stoppin anytime soon i look at it like havin insurence in my pickup if i get in a wreck i just take some advil if someone else gets popped and they rnt wearin one they get knocked out or maby seriously hurt its dumb to not as rank as the bulls r now


----------



## kho20 (Oct 5, 2009)

thats the smartest thing to do i rode with one on my las ride (LONG TIME AGO) lol and i wish i had it the entire time haha that was rite after my buddy wrecked


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 5, 2009)

What up homie sounds like the marijuana gods are being good to you!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> What up homie sounds like the marijuana gods are being good to you!


 yea bro they r sorry about your badluck big homie i forgot to change rez did it tpday they needed it bad i need to get pics up but ive been hella busy with school and tryin to pass ive got to pass to go next semester and rodeo and im strugglin with a few classes shits been a little rough but im keepin my head to the sky my faith stays fly ya feel me. i upped the nutes today to i could have gave them more last week but i have been holdin back since this is my first go and i havent checked ph once yet but they look fine they need more nutes for shure tho but i fixed that today next week ill go up to fullstrength with 3 scoops a scoop a gallon


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 7, 2009)

well fuck me runnin one of the ones in the botte;s turned male and i lost another cuz of idk and then i have two left one runt and one that is whilted i dont know whats goin on with it i ran the water for a bit yesterday maby i overwatered it idk i reall need hydrotron but cant get ahold of any the all rockwool works but some dries out faster thats the only flaw ive noticed so far this way if anyone of you have any hydrotron lyin around please help a nigga out here is some pics of when they looked decent im bummed o well i still got two females in pots. i threw in a pic of a bud my bro got when he reupped thats a 32 ounce cup and there is also a pic of my nigga watchin the house.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2009)

Lookin good man, srry to hear about the male, not too sure what would be going on either

at least you got the females in the pots


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3198305]Lookin good man, srry to hear about the male, not too sure what would be going on either

at least you got the females in the pots[/QUOTE]
yea o well man im gonna do away with the hydro for now and then do a bunch of solo cups in the bottom of the closet and get a female and make a small cloning system agaain and then have a perpetual with solo cups again might have acess to a 300 or 400 watt light im gonna be real careful how i go about doing it tho but i may be able to get a ballast to


----------



## Realistg (Oct 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well fuck me runnin one of the ones in the botte;s turned male and i lost another cuz of idk and then i have two left one runt and one that is whilted i dont know whats goin on with it i ran the water for a bit yesterday maby i overwatered it idk i reall need hydrotron but cant get ahold of any the all rockwool works but some dries out faster thats the only flaw ive noticed so far this way if anyone of you have any hydrotron lyin around please help a nigga out here is some pics of when they looked decent im bummed o well i still got two females in pots. i threw in a pic of a bud my bro got when he reupped thats a 32 ounce cup and there is also a pic of my nigga watchin the house.


suck you got a male and lost one to other reasons. gl luck with the 2 you got. 

one of plants is wilting over to and leaves turning yellow. some people in plant problems said it was overwatering but i think its root bound i see roots coming out my hole i cut for drainage so im transplanting it into the big sonic cup like my other one.

3rd pic is pic in my avatar its my best plant so far its just starting to grow again in last few days from its transplant. plants 21 days old in that pic i transplanted on day 14 so had long shock period which is why they small.

View attachment 574388View attachment 574389View attachment 574390


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2009)

hell yea man, checc out my party cup, 16 days a believe, pics are like 2 days old


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice plants Sicc. That young and already crystals? Love it.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks man, i had her on 12/12 for a week, but nows shes on 18/6, gonna go bac to 12/12 in a like a week


srry for the Hijacc haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 7, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3200248]thanks man, i had her on 12/12 for a week, but nows shes on 18/6, gonna go bac to 12/12 in a like a week


srry for the Hijacc haha[/QUOTE]
i aint trippin man why did u switch the time, and to the other guy its overwatering and check your ph they will get rootbound but if you give it all it needs you will be fine man


----------



## kho20 (Oct 7, 2009)

i was gonna ask the same thing lol


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 7, 2009)

you think you would grow more in a beer cup if you topped it?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 7, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> you think you would grow more in a beer cup if you topped it?


 yea bro read i topped one and dident top the other i tried to fimm it it dident go


----------



## kho20 (Oct 7, 2009)

whats up pit lol i tried fimming and got it to work this time and ended up with tied out tops and 2 off the main it defiently helps maintain for sure


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i aint trippin man why did u switch the time, and to the other guy its overwatering and check your ph they will get rootbound but if you give it all it needs you will be fine man



well i was planning on getting a 125 watt CFL, but shit never happened, i wanted to do 12/12 from seed, but ever since i started the 18/6, she is growing alot faster, with the wrong spectrum too haha

but she will put put into flower in a week, probably soon, depends on how much she grows


----------



## Realistg (Oct 7, 2009)

o okay pit, ha really dont see how i over watered that one i do it by weight of cup idk i think it could have been cuz my soil was real moist from being outside to so maybe that was the reason. im still going to transplant it to the sonic cup since i have another one. then let the finish in that i hope to get them at least 2ft tall by harvest you think i can? maybe not with the over watered one but the one in my avatar. im germing one more seed to start now and plant it when i switch my bulbs to all 2700k next week. about 23 days old now. ill get at u later tho.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 8, 2009)

realistic man honestly the best way is a meter or if your poor like me haha use ur finger and the leaves to tell when to water the weight thing really lets it dry out tooo much in my opinion and you have to be damn accurate to get em when their jus gettin thirsty ya kno but hel;l its watering everybody knos how lol damn i jus realized i rameled on like a nun freash out the convent well damn peace guys lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3201251]well i was planning on getting a 125 watt CFL, but shit never happened, i wanted to do 12/12 from seed, but ever since i started the 18/6, she is growing alot faster, with the wrong spectrum too haha

but she will put put into flower in a week, probably soon, depends on how much she grows[/QUOTE]
yea bro they dont grow that fast at 12 12 thats why you introduce nutes early on man at a low strength and top and fimm them man.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 8, 2009)

kho20 said:


> realistic man honestly the best way is a meter or if your poor like me haha use ur finger and the leaves to tell when to water the weight thing really lets it dry out tooo much in my opinion and you have to be damn accurate to get em when their jus gettin thirsty ya kno but hel;l its watering everybody knos how lol damn i jus realized i rameled on like a nun freash out the convent well damn peace guys lol


 hahaha i ramble all the damn time bro lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 8, 2009)

kho20 said:


> whats up pit lol i tried fimming and got it to work this time and ended up with tied out tops and 2 off the main it defiently helps maintain for sure


 yea man i jus wish i could get it down and im out of fuckin seeds ive got like 5 and room for like 30 cups in my closet AND IM READY TO GET A BIG GROW IM GONNA GET A BIGGER LIGHT SO ANYONE HELP A NIGGA OUT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 8, 2009)

alright guys ive only got a few seeds left so im gettin ready to start them and see what happens i dont wanna breed dammit at all


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 8, 2009)

hey whats up ma nig.


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 8, 2009)

this what im on.....

[youtube]TLt0MDgOhfw[/youtube]


----------



## Realistg (Oct 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright guys ive only got a few seeds left so im gettin ready to start them and see what happens i dont wanna breed dammit at all


ight thanks kho20, i got good news, the plant in my avatar i just found out like 7 hours ago is a girl she gots pistols shooting out the top nodes. ill get pics in next few days. im giving my plants nutes this monday.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hey whats up ma nig.


 chillin pimp needin some seeds bad gonna get a bigger light tomorrow man fo sho but i aint got no seeds whatsoever 9 but im lookin at doin about 30 cups


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

damn that sucks bout the plants i would hook u up with a couple of the seeds i get from the 2 buds i pollinated with sourkush pollin but they are not finished and i will have to see how many i end up with cause i got to look out for the guy that sent me the sourkush beans but we will see!!!!!
well u still got a couple of females goin right?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 9, 2009)

howak47 said:


> damn that sucks bout the plants i would hook u up with a couple of the seeds i get from the 2 buds i pollinated with sourkush pollin but they are not finished and i will have to see how many i end up with cause i got to look out for the guy that sent me the sourkush beans but we will see!!!!!
> well u still got a couple of females goin right?


 yea bro i got two goin pics later today and some people came through with some more seeds one really good called god somethin im exicited as hell about that one im gonna finsh the setup today when the plumber leaves and get some pics up for yall guys


----------



## howak47 (Oct 9, 2009)

Soounds good man !!! Cant wait to see em!!!
Dats cool bout the seeds what strain is it?


----------



## kho20 (Oct 9, 2009)

lol yeah i accidently choped a fan off but i got enough of tip lol finnaly i sooooooo wanna see this 30 cup setup lol im anxious man scrape up 20 bucks and get a decent sack jus for the seeds haha bought some lime green nasty and found 3 new beans lol sad i kno but hell its a good investment lol i wish i had more of the las bunch youd love em lol heavy indica growth with a heavy sativa high lol and gives ya hella munchies chinese food yup yup


----------



## kho20 (Oct 9, 2009)

oops yeah jus read you got some already damn me startin reading from where i left off lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> oops yeah jus read you got some already damn me startin reading from where i left off lol


 yea man i got some but only 10 i need 20 more and i dont want any swag seeds my big bro has some alaskan thunderfuck that got pollinated by an unknown strain and there is a few seeds in the bunch not many im gonna give them a go to ive got 10 germin now so let the journey begin here r the pics the last pic is funny as shit i took it this mornin when me and my dad went to walmart


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Soounds good man !!! Cant wait to see em!!!
> Dats cool bout the seeds what strain is it?


 pretty sure she said godbud or something along those lines


----------



## kho20 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol yeah not swag lol ive gotten some damn good weed paid 90 for the oz and it grew to be this yummy goodness lol but hell if hes got some thunderfuck bout to drop some babies go for those man if i were you id set up a super small box for some males you end up with and get some pollen mabe even jus put a male and female in the same box that way you get a stash of seeds dude im sure a couple of plants in the party cups in side one of those styrofoam beer coolers and filters to contain it from the others would be perty damn sweet .... 

heres the pic of what i was sayin it grew out to be wish i still had these seeds id be pretty generous too lol oh and sorry bout the shitty pics lol


as for the pic the sad part is thats normal in texas lol like intead of wtf baby cows in the back..... we think oh those look like some beefmaster calves lol or somethin lol


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2009)

Lookin good pit, checc of this vid i made yesterday for my plant, i think it was two days ago, shes is growing so fast, im glad i started to veg her, you should look into like a 2 week Veg or something, mine is going like 3, but she has alot of growth, inner nodes growth as well, she is alot more bushy now then the vid, loves the nutes

[youtube]26buTq0VYOE[/youtube]


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol yeah not swag lol ive gotten some damn good weed paid 90 for the oz and it grew to be this yummy goodness lol but hell if hes got some thunderfuck bout to drop some babies go for those man if i were you id set up a super small box for some males you end up with and get some pollen mabe even jus put a male and female in the same box that way you get a stash of seeds dude im sure a couple of plants in the party cups in side one of those styrofoam beer coolers and filters to contain it from the others would be perty damn sweet ....
> 
> heres the pic of what i was sayin it grew out to be wish i still had these seeds id be pretty generous too lol oh and sorry bout the shitty pics lol
> 
> ...


 yea man i only got 9 seeds dammit im fucked so o well he aint gettin no more so i only got one alaskan thunderfuck and the god bud dident come through fuck fuck fuck and yea im gonna polinate next time for sure


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3213907]Lookin good pit, checc of this vid i made yesterday for my plant, i think it was two days ago, shes is growing so fast, im glad i started to veg her, you should look into like a 2 week Veg or something, mine is going like 3, but she has alot of growth, inner nodes growth as well, she is alot more bushy now then the vid, loves the nutes

[youtube]26buTq0VYOE[/youtube][/QUOTE]
lookin great man but the reason i dont veg at all is becasue you get the roots to grow a lot more and then when you get into flowering you get into rootbound and shit man idk i jus like 12 12 me and my bro did a grow in cups and vegged for a bit and a bunch got rootbound we had to move them into bigger pots thats why i recommmend topping and lst to begin with so you keep it bushy and a tighter node space to i had no problems when i did the 15 it worked great but its up to you bro


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 10, 2009)

here it is pit...That new Ro

[youtube]PVQob2wGIa0[/youtube]


----------



## kho20 (Oct 10, 2009)

damn purp i really dont listin to rap because it all went to shit for a while bout when chickin noodle soup came out lol but that song shows texas is takin it back and doin it up big lol im more a house trance rap nowadays ill find the link to one for yall oh the docks is back on gotta goo ill be back


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> damn purp i really dont listin to rap because it all went to shit for a while bout when chickin noodle soup came out lol but that song shows texas is takin it back and doin it up big lol im more a house trance rap nowadays ill find the link to one for yall oh the docks is back on gotta goo ill be back


 hahaha motherfucker im watchin that shit right now


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> here it is pit...That new Ro
> 
> [youtube]PVQob2wGIa0[/youtube]


 thanks my man i found it on youtube finally been lisiten to it n shit man i need another light im bout to post a new thread or somethin or at least a ballast and mogul for a 150 somethin shit id split harvest for that and some seeds im hurtin for seeds bad


----------



## kho20 (Oct 10, 2009)

man 15 bucks for a 68 w 4200 lumen cfl at home depot would be perfect for a small breed room they work damn good too


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

alright guys i need more light and some more seeds if anyone has any seeds they dont mind shippin i will mark and give credit to you and you will get half of whatever it yeilds im hurtin bad it i get females ill clone and send clones i need some help if i can get a ballast for cheap or somethin for a 150 hps so i can have two or a cheap 400 would do someone help a nigga out you will be repayed twice i can promise that mothafuckers im tryin to get my grow on ya feel me


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man 15 bucks for a 68 w 4200 lumen cfl at home depot would be perfect for a small breed room they work damn good too


 man i got cfls for that i jus dont have much paitience or time with school granted if i get another male ill pollinate it to a female


----------



## kho20 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol hoe into a house wife lol


----------



## howak47 (Oct 10, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3213907]Lookin good pit, checc of this vid i made yesterday for my plant, i think it was two days ago, shes is growing so fast, im glad i started to veg her, you should look into like a 2 week Veg or something, mine is going like 3, but she has alot of growth, inner nodes growth as well, she is alot more bushy now then the vid, loves the nutes

[youtube]26buTq0VYOE[/youtube][/QUOTE]
lookin good sicc nice video!!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol hoe into a house wife lol


 that shit cracks me up every time


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 10, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3213907]Lookin good pit, checc of this vid i made yesterday for my plant, i think it was two days ago, shes is growing so fast, im glad i started to veg her, you should look into like a 2 week Veg or something, mine is going like 3, but she has alot of growth, inner nodes growth as well, she is alot more bushy now then the vid, loves the nutes

[youtube]26buTq0VYOE[/youtube][/QUOTE]
what kind of nutes are you usin im usin 20 20 20 and then 9 59 8


----------



## kho20 (Oct 10, 2009)

rite my sides were hurtin lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> rite my sides were hurtin lol


 they need to start makin some new episodes of the docks.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

alright guys 5 seeds have cracked and are showin white so i am happpy i need more light tho dude says he still has my other 150 jus like this one im runnin i could get one as a securitylight and take it apart but thats 89 bucks i might try to use a regular mogal and then 18 gauge wire to splice it to and try a 100 hps in it and see if it will run it gotta get the funds tho im bout to run to my dads and post pics of what all ive came up with so far the closet stinks like shit with just them two plants theyve still got awhile two thats why i need to get my other light.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

here r the other pics guys thatas my new dwc


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> they need to start makin some new episodes of the docks.


 U aint lyin....


----------



## kho20 (Oct 11, 2009)

i thought bout gettin one of those outdoor security lights and rip it apart for a light its super easy u jus have to remove the light sensor and you said you got the extra wire why not make em remote ballast while your at it haha and hell yes they need to make new episodes 

as for the new dwc looks great im sure someone else would kno but is the bottom rite corner gonna get enough bubbles to the roots it could be the pic but it looks like its pretty calm over in that corner


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> here r the other pics guys thatas my new dwc


The new dwc looks great man(i need to make one ) when u goin to get it started?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> U aint lyin....


whats good my nigg??? where you been as cuhz?



pitbudz87 said:


> here r the other pics guys thatas my new dwc


Lookin good man, you always creating something haha, keep it up man, shit should work great, maybe get another air stone in there, how many gallons is that bad boy



pitbudz87 said:


> what kind of nutes are you usin im usin 20 20 20 and then 9 59 8


Im using the General Hydroponics Flora Series

Micro and grow right now, but tomorrow i flower, so ima add a lil bit of each, including the bloom, then i also have Kool Bloom, the Liquid form, then the dry for that you use at the end, so shes gonna get nice and juicy, just the way i like my bitches you feel me haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

kho20 said:


> i thought bout gettin one of those outdoor security lights and rip it apart for a light its super easy u jus have to remove the light sensor and you said you got the extra wire why not make em remote ballast while your at it haha and hell yes they need to make new episodes
> 
> as for the new dwc looks great im sure someone else would kno but is the bottom rite corner gonna get enough bubbles to the roots it could be the pic but it looks like its pretty calm over in that corner


 ur right im gonna go get more stones ive already got the gang valves to use to hook up more and i think im jus gonna throw these seeds in there and see what happens i have 7 that have cracked already so im gonna see how this works im jus gonna soak the rockwool in ph balanced water then drop the seeds in there and go from there what do yall think? o yea im gonna paint the outside black or white no clear but do you think it will work


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3217895]whats good my nigg??? where you been as cuhz?



Lookin good man, you always creating something haha, keep it up man, shit should work great, maybe get another air stone in there, how many gallons is that bad boy



Im using the General Hydroponics Flora Series

Micro and grow right now, but tomorrow i flower, so ima add a lil bit of each, including the bloom, then i also have Kool Bloom, the Liquid form, then the dry for that you use at the end, so shes gonna get nice and juicy, just the way i like my bitches you feel me haha[/QUOTE]
idk man id have to go in there and check it out ill be right back


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well everythin is put togther and started ive got most of the seeds in the new system i painted it white flat white and got a cool ph testin kit you dont need strips or anythin ive got pics of it for ya abd soaked all the rockwool in ph balanced water it was around 6.5 a little over a gallon and a half in the rez and bubblers out the ass my big airstone quit on me and so did one of the little ones but ill replace them ive still got pleanty tho well here r the pics


----------



## howak47 (Oct 11, 2009)

everthing looks and sounds good pit !!! ready to see em start growin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> everthing looks and sounds good pit !!! ready to see em start growin


 thanks bro now ive gotta find somethin to put over the rockwool when it gets started i dont want it to mold ive also been wondering about it drying out but i dont think that will happen since ive got the bubbles hittin the rockwool so i dont think ive got to worry to much


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2009)

i thought the roccwool couldn't be wet all the time


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

[quote="sicc";3219900]i thought the roccwool couldn't be wet all the time[/quote]
well see thats what im wonderin i think it will be ok if the top stays dry and the bottem stays moist i think it will work idk i wish roseman or purp would let me know what do you think will happen


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2009)

might promote stem rot and other things,maybe try and make something where the root can go thru, but also bloccing the roccwool from getting too wet you kno


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

[quote="sicc";3219970]might promote stem rot and other things,maybe try and make something where the root can go thru, but also bloccing the roccwool from getting too wet you kno[/quote]
yea thas what i was thinkin


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 11, 2009)

It does look hard to manage to moisture level of the rockwool without net cups and hydrotron. I'm going to use the Sure to Grow this time around and it's non-wicking unlike rockwool. Oh well, experimental things are how we learn for better or worse.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> It does look hard to manage to moisture level of the rockwool without net cups and hydrotron. I'm going to use the Sure to Grow this time around and it's non-wicking unlike rockwool. Oh well, experimental things are how we learn for better or worse.


 yea and i was thinkin i could jus leep the water level down


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 11, 2009)

That's why I like to start a transfered plant out slow. I'd suspect your transfers will do fine and pop up healthy and then if you limit the watering they may droop just a little if they get any heat and then it's pull time. They'll appreciate the water even more at that point. Slow and gentle is the rule.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> That's why I like to start a transfered plant out slow. I'd suspect your transfers will do fine and pop up healthy and then if you limit the watering they may droop just a little if they get any heat and then it's pull time. They'll appreciate the water even more at that point. Slow and gentle is the rule.


 well im actuallly gonna give it a go in there the whole time and see if it will work ivm gonna do some side by side soil grows too


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

Doing the mad scientist thing I see! LOL!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol thats my dream job ....... evil scientist


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

What makes you think you aren't already? LOL!


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol because im a rancher now working toward my goal of world domination lmao


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol because im a rancher now working toward my goal of world domination lmao


 u need any hands for the summer? ill break colts and can doctor anything that needs done bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

everything looks fine i see seeds startin to come up and the buds r startin to swell up bad so thats good well i need to get abck to work and yea this will work as sooon as i find a male ill just cut it out and leave the roots in there it will be fine only worri is that the roots might go down and get tangled in the airstones


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

ive got another seed that cracked so im gonna do it in a 12 oz cup and compare results im also planning on adding 3 100 watt replacement cfls or the 175 if i can find the 200 ikk get that and some reflective material


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea pit .. Those 200 w replaments work great i found mine at lowes for $19


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 12, 2009)

yea i was there the other day lookin around and i might try and get the 100 watt hps bulb for 20 and then a mogul and splice it to a 18 guage power cord and see if that will run it nut the 200 watt replacements sound like a good idea man


----------



## kho20 (Oct 12, 2009)

idk being that the ballast is only so many watts but hell i hope it works but man the 300w replacement cfls are just as cheap oh and ill see what i can do bro ours is a cattle op half the year and maintence the other half but i have a real good friend that has a big quarterhorse ranch they do high profile training ill pm you bout later bro


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 13, 2009)

looks good


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 13, 2009)

What up sicc..... been outta pocket for a minute ma nig...Pit..cant wait to see em start to take off.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> What up sicc..... been outta pocket for a minute ma nig...Pit..cant wait to see em start to take off.


 me neither man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 13, 2009)

kho20 said:


> idk being that the ballast is only so many watts but hell i hope it works but man the 300w replacement cfls are just as cheap oh and ill see what i can do bro ours is a cattle op half the year and maintence the other half but i have a real good friend that has a big quarterhorse ranch they do high profile training ill pm you bout later bro


 yea see i was thinkin the same thing if id get the gas id drive a few hrs and get my other light but you know how things go bout to have to get to school gonna be there all damn day whoo hoo college is hard as shit with this math and essays all the time i wrote a puerasive one on racial profiling lastnight ill post it later lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 13, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> looks good


thanks man


----------



## kho20 (Oct 13, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> ur right im gonna go get more stones ive already got the gang valves to use to hook up more and i think im jus gonna throw these seeds in there and see what happens i have 7 that have cracked already so im gonna see how this works im jus gonna soak the rockwool in ph balanced water then drop the seeds in there and go from there what do yall think? o yea im gonna paint the outside black or white no clear but do you think it will work


yeah it seems like itd work for sure bro as for the rockwool man im learning with ya on that oh and idea for when ya paint the sides first sos pad it so it sticks good and tape a line in some where then take it of after easy way to check your water levels bro



pitbudz87 said:


> yea see i was thinkin the same thing if id get the gas id drive a few hrs and get my other light but you know how things go bout to have to get to school gonna be there all damn day whoo hoo college is hard as shit with this math and essays all the time i wrote a puerasive one on racial profiling lastnight ill post it later lol


exactly man i kno how that is its a bitch togo out of your way for shit anymore lol and yeah college is a bitch but its worth it i wish i woulda stayed in  oh well haha now i jus break my back every day for a fuckin dollar haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 13, 2009)

well great news guys 5 of the seeds have slready showed themselves and i put two more in dirt


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 13, 2009)

got a question for everyone has anyone ever tried this at 12 12 from seed


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 14, 2009)

ok guys great news ive got 5 of them up and growin i took pics gonna try and post em tomorrow


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 14, 2009)

sounds good man, keep us posted


----------



## kho20 (Oct 14, 2009)

but i wanna see em now man oh and i stopped in at my buddies ranch and god damn they jus hired this super fine piece of ass needless to say ill be goin back out there quite a bit lol the spot should open back up by January tho so ill let ya kno


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 14, 2009)

kho20 said:


> but i wanna see em now man oh and i stopped in at my buddies ranch and god damn they jus hired this super fine piece of ass needless to say ill be goin back out there quite a bit lol the spot should open back up by January tho so ill let ya kno


 ok cool man


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> ok guys great news ive got 5 of them up and growin i took pics gonna try and post em tomorrow


HELL YEA MAN THATS GREAT CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> HELL YEA MAN THATS GREAT CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS


 yea bro roots r in the water and everythin man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 15, 2009)

ok well they already need lst cuz of the 12 12 the light is like 8 inches away lol so i screwed in some eye hooks and now im gonna get some twysty ties and get to work ill post pics here in a little bit i have till 6 15 till the lights go off


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 15, 2009)

cnt wait for picsss!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 15, 2009)

fuck guys dident have time to run over to my dads house and upload pics ill have to do it tomorrow but i gotta go in for probation so gonna have to clean out tomorrow dammit gonna have to get up at 7 30 on the only day i dont have school ive got work tho and ive already missed sum they r prolly gettin pissed lol


----------



## kho20 (Oct 15, 2009)

fuck man that blows i hate doin shit on days off especially early


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 16, 2009)

kho20 said:


> fuck man that blows i hate doin shit on days off especially early


 me too man espically havin to wake up ar 7 30 and drink the nastiest detox ever made shit is gross i got the grape thinkin it couldent be much worse than the furit punch they got boy was i wrong shit aint good gotta wash my mouth out with hydrogen peroxide in case they drop the mouth swab on my ass lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 16, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> me too man espically havin to wake up ar 7 30 and drink the nastiest detox ever made shit is gross i got the grape thinkin it couldent be much worse than the furit punch they got boy was i wrong shit aint good gotta wash my mouth out with hydrogen peroxide in case they drop the mouth swab on my ass lol


The grape one was always my choice also..When i was on paper i used to keep about 5 or 6 of them ALWAYS!And they not too cheap either,,,but inever got caught slippin.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 16, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> The grape one was always my choice also..When i was on paper i used to keep about 5 or 6 of them ALWAYS!And they not too cheap either,,,but inever got caught slippin.


 dude that shit did the wrong thing to me man fuck the grape lol fruit punch from now on man soon as i drank that i had to shit been shittin water all day shit aint cool and to top it all off my probation offecier wasent there i drove an hour and spent 50 bucks for nothin had to fill out a paper and call back later to find out when i gotta go back!! got a problem with two of the seeds that have sprouted im pretty sure its lack of air tho not enugh bubbles where they r because the others r doin fime wish my big stone hadent pooped out o well gonna get another air pump and mpre stones and shuld be good to go gonna change the rez tomorrow or sunday gotta study for a plant science test tuesday


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 16, 2009)

pics guys ive got more but im in a hurry


----------



## kho20 (Oct 16, 2009)

they look great to me man i kno that shit is the fuckin rank tasting lol but hell i used to drink sure jell yeah the preservatives shit lol but hell eat some shrooms and chew up tabs and that taste aint shit lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 16, 2009)

kho20 said:


> they look great to me man i kno that shit is the fuckin rank tasting lol but hell i used to drink sure jell yeah the preservatives shit lol but hell eat some shrooms and chew up tabs and that taste aint shit lol


 word huh lol o well shits over


----------



## howak47 (Oct 16, 2009)

From what i could see everthing looks good pit keep up the good work!!! I just harvested my big zona plant check it out on thread


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 16, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> fuck guys dident have time to run over to my dads house and upload pics ill have to do it tomorrow but i gotta go in for probation so gonna have to clean out tomorrow dammit gonna have to get up at 7 30 on the only day i dont have school ive got work tho and ive already missed sum they r prolly gettin pissed lol


lol seems you always forgetting about the pics lmao. Nah im jut playin bro, keep up the good work dude.


----------



## grow space (Oct 17, 2009)

I fucking hate this thread..its not a thread, its more a personal chat room...whaaat, this shit is already a new grow...what happened to the beer cup grow...?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

grow space said:


> i fucking hate this thread..its not a thread, its more a personal chat room...whaaat, this shit is already a new grow...what happened to the beer cup grow...?


 listenhere you little chimp fuckin prick if you been payin attention or readin ive moved so im no longer usin the little box and ive got one plant in a beer pong cupp close to harvest dumbass i like tryin new stuff if you dont like my thread get the fuck off of it bro ya feel me ill have some pics up later today dusch if you can get those monsterous cocks out of your eyes you would see the beer cups so do me and you a favor and unscribe to my thread i dont need you in here talkin shit this is all im gonna say. If you dont like my thread you dont have to read it remember its my thread you r the one who subscribed press the unscribe button fool.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

grow space said:


> I fucking hate this thread..its not a thread, its more a personal chat room...whaaat, this shit is already a new grow...what happened to the beer cup grow...?


 YOU KNOW THE SAD THING? I CANT EVEN NEG REP YOU CUZ IVE GAVE YOU TO MUCH POSITIVE REP HOW DUMB AM I


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

luv2blaze89 said:


> lol seems you always forgetting about the pics lmao. Nah im jut playin bro, keep up the good work dude.


 thanks bro i took more pics today got one more seed that popped in the newest beer cups the one in the dwc that was fallin over has stood up too and for grow space this is all a 12 12 grow i dont have the time to be makin new threads there is a wealth of info on here


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> From what i could see everthing looks good pit keep up the good work!!! I just harvested my big zona plant check it out on thread


 THANKS BRO ILL HAVE SOME MORE PICS UP LATER TODAY NOW THAT IVE GOT SOME FREE TIME


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

here is some more pics for you guys the tow cola was the one from outside and the other i started about the same time indoors i think its still got a while to go tho and im gonn add some pics i dident get to eariler of the roots of the others if you can see them im not to sure o well here they r, the first set of pics is the roots and then it goes from there


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

o yea btw the little ones in the dwc have already been lst'd some of em and i lost some cus i dident hae enough bubbles gonna fix that problem today and post pics of how they r lookin now


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice man, there coming along nicely, got some good buds forming, im wating for my plant to show sex, but im sure she is a lady 

keep us posted homie +REP


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3250284]Nice man, there coming along nicely, got some good buds forming, im wating for my plant to show sex, but im sure she is a lady 

keep us posted homie +REP[/QUOTE]
u already know fool what u got to say about grow space yall homies or what


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

i aint never been on a thread talkin shit to no one about their grow thats dumb and makes you look like a loser


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 17, 2009)

naw why would i know him???


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> i aint never been on a thread talkin shit to no one about their grow thats dumb and makes you look like a loser


Fuck'em, let'em hate bro. It just shows ya doin somethin right, ya know? And I actually started growing in beer pong cups thanks to you so fuck what they wanna think.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> here is some more pics for you guys the tow cola was the one from outside and the other i started about the same time indoors i think its still got a while to go tho and im gonn add some pics i dident get to eariler of the roots of the others if you can see them im not to sure o well here they r, the first set of pics is the roots and then it goes from there


lookin damn good man keep up the good work

and GROW SPACE WHAT THE FUC IS YOUR PROBLEM TALKIN SHIT BOUT MY BOYS THREAD?


----------



## kho20 (Oct 17, 2009)

man i jus read that shit thats you can tell when someone jus reads the first and las page but hell dude fuck him you got shit goin thats all that matters rite and damn are they lookin good as always bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3250347]naw why would i know him???[/QUOTE]
jus wonderin fool i aint trippin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Fuck'em, let'em hate bro. It just shows ya doin somethin right, ya know? And I actually started growing in beer pong cups thanks to you so fuck what they wanna think.


 thanks bro i appreciate it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

howak47 said:


> lookin damn good man keep up the good work
> 
> and GROW SPACE WHAT THE FUC IS YOUR PROBLEM TALKIN SHIT BOUT MY BOYS THREAD?


 thanks homie that zona turned out badass


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man i jus read that shit thats you can tell when someone jus reads the first and las page but hell dude fuck him you got shit goin thats all that matters rite and damn are they lookin good as always bro


thanks man


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 17, 2009)

oh haha i was like what the hell 

the system looks good tho man, seems to working fine


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

alright well i just changed the rez and added another airstone and a new pump plus the old one i had got some pics of the seedlings too gonna start some more as soon as i get em and throwin em in the system


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

goin to post the pics now


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3250999]oh haha i was like what the hell 

the system looks good tho man, seems to working fine[/QUOTE]
haha thanks bro sorry wasent tryin to offend you but fuck growspace


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

haha shit i went over there to post pics and forgot lol o well ill do it hopefully before 9 30


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3250284]Nice man, there coming along nicely, got some good buds forming, im wating for my plant to show sex, but im sure she is a lady 

keep us posted homie +REP[/QUOTE]
great man thats good news i tried to rep ya it wouldent let me man


----------



## howak47 (Oct 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks homie that zona turned out badass


no prob pit!!!!thanks iam ready to smoke sum of this ZONA


----------



## grow space (Oct 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha thanks bro sorry wasent tryin to offend you but fuck growspace


Fuck me, fuck you loser bitch ass punk...wtf, you really think you are ghetto with your talk...hahahah, Fucking loser....


This is an example of a fucked up no good grow thread...Dont get so worked up....
I can say whatever i want and you have to just suck it up....
BITCH!!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2009)

grow space said:


> Fuck me, fuck you loser bitch ass punk...wtf, you really think you are ghetto with your talk...hahahah, Fucking loser....
> 
> 
> This is an example of a fucked up no good grow thread...Dont get so worked up....
> ...


why u talkin shit for no reason ?what did pit do to u?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2009)

grow space said:


> Fuck me, fuck you loser bitch ass punk...wtf, you really think you are ghetto with your talk...hahahah, Fucking loser....
> 
> 
> This is an example of a fucked up no good grow thread...Dont get so worked up....
> ...



If hes such a fucin loser why you even coming bac to say anything? all you had to do was unsubscribe, why you even gonna try and talk shit about how he types? lol the only loser i see now if you, you been here for a while but your gonna actually reply bac the same way he did to you, hmmmm


he cany say whatever the fuc he wants too, so take your own damn advise and suck it up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

grow space said:


> Fuck me, fuck you loser bitch ass punk...wtf, you really think you are ghetto with your talk...hahahah, Fucking loser....
> 
> 
> This is an example of a fucked up no good grow thread...Dont get so worked up....
> ...


 man i aint tryin to play internet gangsta with ya ok and whatever about my talk i dont care get the fuck off my thread with you bullshit man or come down to where im at and talk that shit p.m. me and ill give ya the address dont get on the internet and talk shit fool you r the one who started bashin my grow if you dont like it get the fuck off bitch


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

howak47 said:


> why u talkin shit for no reason ?what did pit do to u?


 i dident do a damn thing to this punk he got on her and startes bashin my grow ive done nothin but positive rep this guy and he in return becomes a total duschebag get fucked growspace hope you got a four footer bong sit on it and rotate fool


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3253938]If hes such a fucin loser why you even coming bac to say anything? all you had to do was unsubscribe, why you even gonna try and talk shit about how he types? lol the only loser i see now if you, you been here for a while but your gonna actually reply bac the same way he did to you, hmmmm


he cany say whatever the fuc he wants too, so take your own damn advise and suck it up [/QUOTE]
thanks sicc well said


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

here are a few o fthe pics that i forgot yesterday


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man i aint tryin to play internet gangsta with ya ok and whatever about my talk i dont care get the fuck off my thread with you bullshit man or come down to where im at and talk that shit p.m. me and ill give ya the address dont get on the internet and talk shit fool you r the one who started bashin my grow if you dont like it get the fuck off bitch


Not a good idea to give your address to someone who hatin on ya 'cause they could always snitch like a faggot, ya know? Fuck'em let'em talk, just keep the grow goin good man. One love


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Luv2Blaze89 said:


> Not a good idea to give your address to someone who hatin on ya 'cause they could always snitch like a faggot, ya know? Fuck'em let'em talk, just keep the grow goin good man. One love


 id be an adress to tha park homie and i aint trippin so its all good one of the other plants is fallin im gonna need to get more air on em and in the water


----------



## kho20 (Oct 18, 2009)

haha i love riu they let all the fuck ups join haha i can say it cus im one of em haha but shit growspace u show up outta nowhere(as usual) and disagree or call bs on somethin so ur damn opinions mean bout as much as judism means to a nazi but anyway 

oh and pit yeah i was bout to say the same thing as L2B but thats some shit id say to someone it solves the prolblem with the bitch factor haha a bitch will shutup and disapear if ya call em out haha i remember this dude got all pissed cus his girl was talkin to me all the time so he becomes a badass all of a sudden and calls from her phone and was like im gonna break ur fingers you bitch ... i laughed and simply said hey you got a pen so you can write down directions lmao he started backin out so of course i steped it up and really made him feel like a douche and now the girl got rid of him and comes chills all the time haha


----------



## kho20 (Oct 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> here are a few o fthe pics that i forgot yesterday



man they look like their doin pretty good tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha i love riu they let all the fuck ups join haha i can say it cus im one of em haha but shit growspace u show up outta nowhere(as usual) and disagree or call bs on somethin so ur damn opinions mean bout as much as judism means to a nazi but anyway
> 
> oh and pit yeah i was bout to say the same thing as L2B but thats some shit id say to someone it solves the prolblem with the bitch factor haha a bitch will shutup and disapear if ya call em out haha i remember this dude got all pissed cus his girl was talkin to me all the time so he becomes a badass all of a sudden and calls from her phone and was like im gonna break ur fingers you bitch ... i laughed and simply said hey you got a pen so you can write down directions lmao he started backin out so of course i steped it up and really made him feel like a douche and now the girl got rid of him and comes chills all the time haha


man i had that happen the other day i was drivin my nephew and had my dog with me and 4 black guys where takin up the whole road bein punks and laughin so i said get out of the road and they called me a dumbas cracker so i hopped out and was like whats up motherfucker i got your cracker left the dog in at first and then they started talkin more shit so i threw my hat in the truck and said fuck it you litte punk ass motherfuckers lets do this and they went through a fence into a parkinlot well i hopped in my truck and chased em but it deadended i couldent leave my nephew and chase em so i drove around and found em and stopped and got out and said wtf yall pussi now or what and then they all 4 started commin so i said duke and he jumped out and they said theyd kill me and my dog so i said get em and grabbed the collar and he took off and i folled and they took off runnin like bitches and i told him to oust and he stopped and came back i was pissed tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man they look like their doin pretty good tho


 thanks man i need to get some more air under em


----------



## erice73 (Oct 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks man i need to get some more air under em


 just curious do you grow in the cups through out the grow or do you transplant them somewhere down the road? I have grown one cycle 12/12 from seed but I used 2 gallon trash cans.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

erice73 said:


> just curious do you grow in the cups through out the grow or do you transplant them somewhere down the road? I have grown one cycle 12/12 from seed but I used 2 gallon trash cans.


 the whole grow brother ive got one in there right now thats dank as hell


----------



## kho20 (Oct 18, 2009)

man i love pullin that shit makes me giggle theres alot of talkers out there haha man i gotta post a pic up of raven my lil pit lab cross youd like her shes a mean lil bitch too lol


----------



## kho20 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh yeah u still got ur lil fans for that tho rite


----------



## erice73 (Oct 18, 2009)

how many do you usually growand in what size space? Im sure that if I read through the whole thread you probably already gave these details but I am way to stoned and lazy.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 18, 2009)

erice73 said:


> how many do you usually growand in what size space? Im sure that if I read through the whole thread you probably already gave these details but I am way to stoned and lazy.


 well ive had as much as 15 in a small box about 16 inches wide by 30 long and about 3 foot tall with the same light now i got it all in a closet and am waiting to get my other light back but i have 2 females budding and 3 more in cups and then 4 in a new dwc im tryin i need more airstones tho for sure


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 19, 2009)

grow space said:


> I fucking hate this thread..its not a thread, its more a personal chat room...whaaat, this shit is already a new grow...what happened to the beer cup grow...?


 \
Sounds like someone is in the need for negative attention.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> \
> Sounds like someone is in the need for negative attention.


 aint that the truth man now u say it i fell dumb for talking and giving hin somethin to feed off of


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 21, 2009)

guys sorry i havent gotten pics up lately im gonna deffinatly try and take some tomorrow and post em they r both startin to fill out and stink lol its great got more seeds too idk about hydro lol im def no pro at it lol only got two left thats how it went last time too only ended up with two out of the ones i started i may jus stick with the cups lol that seems to be my calling lol not as much work or trouble shooting to ill eventually get into hydro but im happy with the results im getting now with the cups so as the old saying goes if it isnt brke dont fix it


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 21, 2009)

yea homie the cups work just fine, my baby is 9-10 inc now, i will be posted for pics


----------



## kho20 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey jus thought id share some pics while were waitin oh and pit what do you use on hotspots to get the hair grow back i used sergents vetscription benadene it healed em up but shes got a few bald spots now one rite on her lil forehead???


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 22, 2009)

id have to go to my dads house it was sergants sulfoydine something like that and for gettin the hair to grow back use the shampoo at walmart horse and mane it will grow it back fast it is good stuff im bout to take the pics real fast and get up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 22, 2009)

here is the pics guys hope you like em tell me what ya think couldent get good enough pics of the ones in the dwc still got two of em though


----------



## kho20 (Oct 22, 2009)

man they look good see these are the exact reason i tried 12 12 from seed got a male but hell pollen for seeds on the next round i only did one to work the kinks out in the new boxes lol its been in two different ones haha and damn what u gettin all over that pool table thats crazy


and thanks man i got a bottle of mane and tail from when i showed cattle didnt kno itd work for her too ill get it on her in a min or so thankya big time bro and + rep if i can


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 22, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man they look good see these are the exact reason i tried 12 12 from seed got a male but hell pollen for seeds on the next round i only did one to work the kinks out in the new boxes lol its been in two different ones haha and damn what u gettin all over that pool table thats crazy
> 
> 
> and thanks man i got a bottle of mane and tail from when i showed cattle didnt kno itd work for her too ill get it on her in a min or so thankya big time bro and + rep if i can


 no prob man and yea i got 7 seeds from some pretty good smoke my brother has been havin only a seed every time he reups but its good seeds dark as hell good black lines and thanks about the plants


----------



## howak47 (Oct 22, 2009)

lookin fucin great pitkeep up the good work man!!!!!
i just posted new pics of my sourkush check em out they are about to start 8th week of flowering!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks bro ill do that gonna start the seven i have pretty soon tired of wastin seeds so im a cup guy now im prollt gonna transplant the others ive got in dwc to cups and see if they make it gonna prolly turn the other box into a dwc deal and use the same setup with cfls still got my fans and shit so gonna go for it but gettin ready to start some more seeds so let the growin begin guys


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 23, 2009)

well here is the new deal im gonna make a new thread ill finsh up the two i got going on this thread but im gonna start another one im turnin my old box into a cup mother box and ill take clones im gonna grow two plants and topp and lst the hell out of em iv got two 150 watt replacement lights in there and a 43 watt cfl so im gonna do tha tomorrow guys and take pics im gonna start the thread tonight and get it setup tomorrow and and post pics so that means ill have 5 more to go in cups in the 12 12 and ill use 2 of em and put them in the new box im gonna use the same comp fans


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 24, 2009)

sounds good man, you should add like a week of veg, even with the flowering bulbs to get a lil more growth, its definitely worth it. your plant looks great, gonna be a nice fat cola, im loving my results so far with the party cups

here are some pics of mine i posted on a diff site, if you dont mine  
flowering day 9, no sign of sex


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3285732]sounds good man, you should add like a week of veg, even with the flowering bulbs to get a lil more growth, its definitely worth it. your plant looks great, gonna be a nice fat cola, im loving my results so far with the party cups

here are some pics of mine i posted on a diff site, if you dont mine  
flowering day 9, no sign of sex
























[/QUOTE]
what a beautiful plant man u shuld have topped it bro and yea the new grow is in my sig too bout to start paintin the old box white and then transplant the dwc to dirt and get the room cleaned uo we r havin a howoleen costume party so the room has to be assecible to people we r prolly gonna play beer pong on the table lol but im gonna get to work


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2009)

beer pong 


but i agree with he guy above.. you should add a week to veg. to give the roots a little more time and to add some strength for the buds to pack on.


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

hahah lol beer pong haha well damn i had a badass bday las nite haha i ened up with a busted eyebrow haha and sicc that thing looks sweet as hell in the party cup haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> beer pong
> 
> 
> but i agree with he guy above.. you should add a week to veg. to give the roots a little more time and to add some strength for the buds to pack on.


 yes true but my deal is 12 12 from seed its worked so far for me if it aint brok i aint gonna fix it ive got two in a new box and if they r female i will take clones from them but untill then im gonna go 12 12 from seed got another female today also the smallest one ive ever had im gettin ready to go to my dads and post pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hahah lol beer pong haha well damn i had a badass bday las nite haha i ened up with a busted eyebrow haha and sicc that thing looks sweet as hell in the party cup haha


 damn fool dident know it was ur bday happy late one man sorry bout the eyebrow how'd that happen


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks man but hell my dumb ass was playin with my new rave sticks and haha i leaned and caught my eye with one it like straight up rung my bell and started squirtin blood haha i was like well im done pass that bowl haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> thanks man but hell my dumb ass was playin with my new rave sticks and haha i leaned and caught my eye with one it like straight up rung my bell and started squirtin blood haha i was like well im done pass that bowl haha


 hahaha thats great man lol hey drop by my other thread and subscribe bro its the second lnk in my sig is today saturday anyone?


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

ight i subd cant wait for it to get started man


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> what a beautiful plant man u shuld have topped it bro and yea the new grow is in my sig too bout to start paintin the old box white and then transplant the dwc to dirt and get the room cleaned uo we r havin a howoleen costume party so the room has to be assecible to people we r prolly gonna play beer pong on the table lol but im gonna get to work



Aight fa sho ima subscribe to it, and yea im really wishing i topped her, i just didnt want to wait an extra week, she was 12/12 for a week, then i changed to 18/6 for two weeks then flowered her, im jus hope she shows sex soon so i can get some buds going like yours


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

here are some more pics and ive discovered that i have another female to it is the smallest one ive ever had lol here yall go ii lstd one of the new ones too, the last pic is what my small box used to look like when i was runnin it at my dads house it is the bow im usin in my new thread tryin to get some mothers started


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

lol itll be funny seein a cola on that lil one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yes true but my deal is 12 12 from seed its worked so far for me if it aint brok i aint gonna fix it ive got two in a new box and if they r female i will take clones from them but untill then im gonna go 12 12 from seed got another female today also the smallest one ive ever had im gettin ready to go to my dads and post pics



congrats on the little lady.. i always like lookin at tiny plants wit pistils just looks funny.. ive been gone for a minute tho.. im locced in to your new thread.. but i got sum questions .. how much on an average would u say u yield, and how tall do they get, i did a batch of excess clones 12-12 from root and they did ok.. got maybe like 5g's a plant.. but urs look like about a quarter


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> congrats on the little lady.. i always like lookin at tiny plants wit pistils just looks funny.. ive been gone for a minute tho.. im locced in to your new thread.. but i got sum questions .. how much on an average would u say u yield, and how tall do they get, i did a batch of excess clones 12-12 from root and they did ok.. got maybe like 5g's a plant.. but urs look like about a quarter


 the most i have pulled from a plant was close to an ounce mostly a good half per plant thats y i topp the shit out of em and yea it was crazy when i was lookin this mprnin and say pistils lol ive been expectin it to get bigger its had a lot of stress tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> lol itll be funny seein a cola on that lil one


 lol yea i know yall wanna start takin bets on what ill pull from it?i say i get an eigth


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

o yea i lstd the two cola one and took off two leaves so the middle can get more light to it


----------



## howak47 (Oct 24, 2009)

lookin good pit like the new little female hahah i have had a couple of those they finished at around 3 1/2 inchs each and around 7 grams on each one keep up the good work


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> lookin good pit like the new little female hahah i have had a couple of those they finished at around 3 1/2 inchs each and around 7 grams on each one keep up the good work


 thanks man id rep ya but i cant yet idk ive spread some let me see


----------



## howak47 (Oct 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks man id rep ya but i cant yet idk ive spread some let me see


i just tried to rep u and it want let me no more either!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> i just tried to rep u and it want let me no more either!!!


 same here man lol o well fuck it lol


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

haha i dont think anyof us can rep each other hahaha funny shit im gonna say u get your eigth man lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha i dont think anyof us can rep each other hahaha funny shit im gonna say u get your eigth man lol


 ok im shootin for a quater or more


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

alright here are some pics of the two cola plant i topped i used a stick for stability for the plant and twisttytied it to it and tied down both sides the oppisite direction and took off two fan leaves, and the one i lstd this mornin is already perfectly standin straight up i shoulda got a pic but here it is had to throw in a couple shots of the dogs ill get some of the ones at my dads today and post my little female in the middle of my avatar is pregnant with the brown dog spur


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 24, 2009)

no ones gonna comment on my pics damn pride took a fall o well lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 24, 2009)

Your buds are excellent! It's saturday night and I'm thinking everyone is stoned! (me included) I like the puppy! My son is getting an American bulldog.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Your buds are excellent! It's saturday night and I'm thinking everyone is stoned! (me included) I like the puppy! My son is getting an American bulldog.


 haha thanks man i appreciate it and those r good dogs be firm with em


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 25, 2009)

i just noticed the whole time your at ur party until your wasted your going to be thinking about your plants.. cuz of those red cups.. i kno i would


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i just noticed the whole time your at ur party until your wasted your going to be thinking about your plants.. cuz of those red cups.. i kno i would


 yep ur right bro i will be and we r playin pong on my pool table gonna cover it with plastic and thats the room where my plants r in but im not to worried everyone that comes to my house knows i grow and are terrifyied of my dog he dosent fuck around about the grow room and he is a trained protection dog so no worries here and all the people that r commin r cowboys nd shit they all want me to set them up shit lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

i watered everything today its all lookin good actually great


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> no ones gonna comment on my pics damn pride took a fall o well lol



you kno i always comment good or bad bro hahaha i jus been to stoned to walk my ass to the desk hahaha sad part its at the end of the couch but yeah they do look pretty good so u ur gonna have puppies soon?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea man pretty soon


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

hell yeah man you gonna make ya some money off em??


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea bu ti keep my dogs until they r 3 to 4 months old and started in the training of the owners choice otherwhise they all have basic obedience sit lay stay hand signals and whistle of your choice training. protection dog at 6 months would go for 2500


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

hell yeah thats what im training my lil lady in never trained before but im learning as she is haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hell yeah thats what im training my lil lady in never trained before but im learning as she is haha


 haha ive been working with dogs since i was 6 years old ive studied training and work with all kind of dogs i love it i train pits to work cattle for protection i can train any dog cuz most of the time its not the dog its the people they have the roles reversed


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

hell yeah dude thats pretty sweet ya got to grow up training my buddie grew up jus like that up in TN damn im gonna be comin to you for pointers tho haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea man nytime and i got a fgirl panda that is gonna throw down on lights a 400 watthps with mh conversion ballest in a cooltube and it is 248 and then some seeds for 44 fem seeds gonna make a mother plantr out of one of em with the 150 watt light she is even gonna split the electricity bill with me my girl isnt to happy but she iwll understand


----------



## LimitedTimer (Oct 26, 2009)

Moving on up..MOVING ON Up


TOOO THE EAST TOOOO THE EAST SIDE 



GONNA BUY ME A GROW OP WAY UP IN THE SKYYY 



mmm new vaporizer for me ^^


Keep on truckin Pit only keeps getin betta


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 26, 2009)

I can tell you have a new vape! I always start singing about 20 min later! LOL! Shit, now that song is in my head! Better go to the grow roon and listen to some Marley!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 26, 2009)

hahah congrats on the new vape lol ive got two new babies yay 4 still havent cracked yet but r still germin the two i transplanted dident go through any shock at all so im pleased with that they r already showing new growth


----------



## mrharrizz (Oct 26, 2009)

so you can grow only using a solo cup? how did you do it? please let me know man


----------



## kho20 (Oct 26, 2009)

read read read read read hahaha but anyway haha glad u said somethin bout seeds crackin i totally spaced bout mine shit and thats pretty sweet on the new light man hell yeah


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 26, 2009)

mrharrizz said:


> so you can grow only using a solo cup? how did you do it? please let me know man


 yes man i sure can but please go to the first page and read it will tell you how if you have any questions let me know ill be glad to help


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 26, 2009)

kho20 said:


> read read read read read hahaha but anyway haha glad u said somethin bout seeds crackin i totally spaced bout mine shit and thats pretty sweet on the new light man hell yeah


 haha hell yea im bout to order the seeds tonight ill post the seeds when i get them ordered orderin from nirvina gonna keep one as a mother plant flower the others in the 12 12 and see at least one or two to see how they do in those conditions but other than that its a go ahead and grow shuld have the light around christmas or november


----------



## kho20 (Oct 26, 2009)

rite on cant wait what ya gettin from nirvana? and good call on the mother but id do a seed run first jus so ya have a few hundred backups hahaha itll be nice to have some designer seeds on hand for rainy days


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 26, 2009)

im getting black jack feminized parents black domino/ jock horror hybrid. 5 100%gaurenteed feminized seeds and then blue mystic with blue afterteste and undertones simila rto northern lights for 37.03 5 100 % gaurenteed feminized seeds. im gonna give both a run in the 12 12 and then throw two of em in the box till i get the big light and keep em small and clone em.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 26, 2009)

yea man definitely clone them, thats a good selection, i have always wanted to try the blacc domino, and jock horror is obviously good. cant wait for that 

my baby showed sex and i have a female on my hands, im going to make a journal soon, inspired by your beer pong cups


----------



## kho20 (Oct 26, 2009)

oh hell yeah and thats what i heard bout nirvana that they stand behind the guarentee too ive been lookin at the black domino idk if id be for me haha but cant wait to see how it looks in 1212 

and sicc thats sweet ya got a lil lady bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 26, 2009)

yea man thanks bro i tried to rep ya but im only gonna try one of each in 12 12 and them try and get two good mothers so ill be left with 6 seeds so i can try for 1 or 2 outside plants in the summer so im lookin foward to it and havin a mother to clone


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

here are 3 seeds i got from my older bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

oh yea dude just called and is in town with the money going to order seeds now how long does it usually taake nirvina to come through


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 27, 2009)

shouldnt be more then a week


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

sweet well i went ahead and harvested the two cola plant and it looks delicious i took some really good pics with my dads digatal camera and ill get them up later on today havent got a wet weight yet theyr in a c,oset hangong with a fan blowing on em they will be there for a week the other plant has about two weeks id say and its already hanging over with wait


----------



## kho20 (Oct 27, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/119582-ever-tried-solo-cup-grow.html
*

i posted links to your grows here for him hope thats cool bro
*


----------



## kho20 (Oct 27, 2009)

oh and jus so ya kno i have read every damn page bro and i found your thread way back on page 41 and been keeping up with urs ,howaks , purps, and several others but damn bro thats cool man i even backed you up on that that other thread thats why i posted it so u could see what grow space was startin ...............again......


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> oh and jus so ya kno i have read every damn page bro and i found your thread way back on page 41 and been keeping up with urs ,howaks , purps, and several others but damn bro thats cool man i even backed you up on that that other thread thats why i posted it so u could see what grow space was startin ...............again......


 haha my man i ment to quote growspace's faggot ass dude not you i have nothin but love for you my man u a good duden my book sorry if i offended you brother ive been a little fucked up today so i can see where i would press the wrong shit but i ment to quote growspace


----------



## kho20 (Oct 27, 2009)

haha man i got all pissed and was fuck im gonna jus go smoke turned everything off and smoked all damn day lol made for a great afternoon it was a good day off haha and yeah that dude gave me shit when i first joined riu and then he came trashin you then again that dudes thread so i was like wtf im tired of his shit haha but its cool man i took it the wrong way haha 

were cool bro as always man *peace love respect*


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha man i got all pissed and was fuck im gonna jus go smoke turned everything off and smoked all damn day lol made for a great afternoon it was a good day off haha and yeah that dude gave me shit when i first joined riu and then he came trashin you then again that dudes thread so i was like wtf im tired of his shit haha but its cool man i took it the wrong way haha
> 
> were cool bro as always man *peace love respect*


 yea thanks manand i was fucked up sorry bout that quoted the wrong person and fuck that guy he is just the grow god i guess and much respect to you brother


----------



## Luv2Blaze89 (Oct 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea thanks manand i was fucked up sorry bout that quoted the wrong person and fuck that guy he is just the grow god i guess and much respect to you brother


Where the pics at? Lol I wanna see the sexy beasts


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

they r commin as soon as we can find the cord for the computer to the camera brother cuz they r good pictures my man


----------



## newgrower21 (Oct 28, 2009)

hahahahaha thats so coool lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

newgrower21 said:


> hahahahaha thats so coool lol


 whats so cool?


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 28, 2009)

whats up man just wanted to holler at ya i know i missed a couple text but thats my bad i was messed up..i posted the pob in my thread im gonna try to get it back today.


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 28, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> whats so cool?


YOU so cool Ma boy u aint know!HA


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> whats up man just wanted to holler at ya i know i missed a couple text but thats my bad i was messed up..i posted the pob in my thread im gonna try to get it back today.


hell yea man glad to hear from ya homie was startin to get a bit worried man ya feel me got some seeds on tha way


----------



## LimitedTimer (Oct 28, 2009)

takes 8 days for nirvana to get to US on average...i waited 7 once 9 the other tiem


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> takes 8 days for nirvana to get to US on average...i waited 7 once 9 the other tiem


 well whats up fool u got a journal goin havent heard from ya in a bit hows ya padna doin.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

purp im gettin a lac its gotta be new tho at least 2005 and up what ya suggest and help a nigga out


----------



## kho20 (Oct 28, 2009)

oh hell yeah cts , ctsv please say v and my god ya gotta murder that bitch tuckkin dueces of course those gotta be black too


----------



## kho20 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.ciws.info/vmeet/vmeet1008_4.jpg
http://bredenforged.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/cts-blk-3web.jpg

some great examples haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

ctsv 2003 23000 miles on it pearlwhite


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

its a pretty badass car gonna call about it tomorrow and see whats up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 28, 2009)

yea 2003 ctsv pearlwhite 23000 miles on it


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a 97 STS


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

hell yea man jus tried to get ahold of the people but they dident awnser im payin cash up front they want 16900 om gonna offer 15,000


----------



## kho20 (Oct 29, 2009)

shit bro thatll be sweet pearl looks killer too oh and let me kno if ya get it bro i got a few buddies that are caddy techs and can get some sweet dealer shit for cheap


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

kho20 said:


> shit bro thatll be sweet pearl looks killer too oh and let me kno if ya get it bro i got a few buddies that are caddy techs and can get some sweet dealer shit for cheap


 yea im gonna get it they r savin it for me ill post a pic of it when i post pics of the grow


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

well here r some pics i took today i topped one if the mother plants and i fimmed the other ive got 8 plants in the 12 12 closet two females and some pics of the one i just harvested http://www.autotrader.com/ this shuld get you to the car if they havent took it off the market yet cuz its saved for me


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

well here is the pics of the car


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

ok here r the pi cs of the car


----------



## kho20 (Oct 29, 2009)

damn son hell yeah


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

kho20 said:


> damn son hell yeah


 tell me about it what u think about the plants i forgot the seedlings but i dont think they need pics till they get bigger and lst'd


----------



## kho20 (Oct 29, 2009)

i really like 7 and 8 and 1 thru 6 haha but really like 7 and 8 haha hey how old are these ones im tryin to figure out when u top mine are jus gettin passed the seedling phase im tryin the cupps on 1212 after i saw urs along time ago i wanted to try it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 29, 2009)

kho20 said:


> i really like 7 and 8 and 1 thru 6 haha but really like 7 and 8 haha hey how old are these ones im tryin to figure out when u top mine are jus gettin passed the seedling phase im tryin the cupps on 1212 after i saw urs along time ago i wanted to try it


 i topped those at the first node after the cotyledone leaves fall off anf the first set of true leaves appear the 3 bladed ones the next set is when iv usually top i start lst cuz my light is so high when they r still seedlings but i have topped at the first node a bunch and had great results man go for it i recommend it as well as fimming i havnet really gotten fimming down yet but im tryin droped 2 seeds in the bowl today got one that cracked today


----------



## kho20 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah i usually fimm but this is the first micro i usually wait till the 4th but thats what i was wonderin cool so im gonna fimm this week then and lst in two my box is really short for now haha and rite on man i got one cracked today and the other should be tommorow and ive been spreading them out a few days at a time i started one a week ago and 3 3 days ago and 2 yesterday all but the las too are on sprouted and on the first true 

and on the fim i fucked up the first time remember to spread out the new growth and clip like 80% of the lil growth inside that i use some cuticle scissors they help gettin in there close


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2009)

hey pit, i cant tell in your avatar.. is that dog on the right blue or brown?


----------



## howak47 (Oct 29, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well here r some pics i took today i topped one if the mother plants and i fimmed the other ive got 8 plants in the 12 12 closet two females and some pics of the one i just harvested http://www.autotrader.com/ this shuld get you to the car if they havent took it off the market yet cuz its saved for me


hell yea pit everthing is lookin good my manbuds look tastythey look like my zona dryed out and if it smokes anything like it its the shit



pitbudz87 said:


> ok here r the pi cs of the car


thats a fat ass car pit my nug man drives one just like it with 24s on it!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey pit, i cant tell in your avatar.. is that dog on the right blue or brown?


 he is brown he is an american rednose as well as the one in the middle the other is an american. i dont condone blue pitbuls they r selective breeding and its eveuntually gonna ruin the breed bad temperments n such people breeding pits for color is ridicouls in my opionion or dogs that r 100 plus pounds thats not a pit its a hippo purp has the best lookin blue ive seen that stays close to the pit rooots he is a very well put togther animal. im currently expecting a littler out of that brown dog and the rednose female ill keep the pups till they r 3 months and train them or get them started in their training then sell emm. if anyone is interested in a animal from me pm me and we will go into further deatails


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea pit everthing is lookin good my manbuds look tastythey look like my zona dryed out and if it smokes anything like it its the shit
> 
> brother i had it hanging for 3 days and in a jar one day and did a smoke test its still harsh but i dident flush it but DAMN GINA we dident finsh the bowl we each hit it twice and where done for the night it has a citirius aftertaste and kinda pine undertones that is definatly noticible the other one is much danker cant wait to chop it down but its got a bit
> thats a fat ass car pit my nug man drives one just like it with 24s on it!!!


 hell yea man im gonna put 24s on mine too already got em actually thats crazy you said somethinabout that and a screen dont know if im gonna put my jl 13 1/2 in their or get two 15"s


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

well guys im bout to hit up a bowl and go to the grow room and check it out im sure ill be putting something in a peat pod today gonna lst the seeedlings tomorrow or tonight depends on how tall they r when i go check


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> he is brown he is an american rednose as well as the one in the middle the other is an american. i dont condone blue pitbuls they r selective breeding and its eveuntually gonna ruin the breed bad temperments n such people breeding pits for color is ridicouls in my opionion or dogs that r 100 plus pounds thats not a pit its a hippo purp has the best lookin blue ive seen that stays close to the pit rooots he is a very well put togther animal. im currently expecting a littler out of that brown dog and the rednose female ill keep the pups till they r 3 months and train them or get them started in their training then sell emm. if anyone is interested in a animal from me pm me and we will go into further deatails



i advocate for APBT's just like i do for weed, im wit you.. im all against those big blue hippo lookin dogs, not because of selective breeding but because they just dont look like pitties to me too big/slow, and them iant ass heads, and the gameness just aint there they are quitters in the ring(adba, not fighting) i asked because he is a nice lookin dog. blues look like american bully mixes to me. i have a red rednose lady. so u say u ddo schutzhund or just personal protection?

the first pic is her, the second are two of the pups from her last litter


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

everything looks great this morning the oldest plant in flower is about to fall over cuz the top cola is so darn big i'll have to tie it up when i get off work at 5 fimm dident work right im gonna do it again i already notice too much growth on the leaves i cut guess i dident cut enough well im off to work im high as hell fellas today is gonna be a good day


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i advocate for APBT's just like i do for weed, im wit you.. im all against those big blue hippo lookin dogs, not because of selective breeding but because they just dont look like pitties to me too big/slow, and them iant ass heads, and the gameness just aint there they are quitters in the ring(adba, not fighting) i asked because he is a nice lookin dog. blues look like american bully mixes to me. i have a red rednose lady. so u say u ddo schutzhund or just personal protection?
> 
> the first pic is her, the second are two of the pups from her last litter


 i offer personal protection ive worked him well him duke being the tan n white male in it no comps but he is capble of it i balance dogs pm me but im off to work and those r good lookin dogs ill get a better lok when i get home man


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 30, 2009)

buds lookin great bro..car looks good too..i like the CTS they fast lil car..my padna got the cold air intake with duals and sum other shit IDK under the engine but them 20s slow i down.


----------



## LimitedTimer (Oct 30, 2009)

wtb a pit drive that caddy to NC yo


----------



## kho20 (Oct 30, 2009)

oh 20s wont slo it down 24s will a lil bit not much tho and damn cts are up to par to run em and you said it was a ctsV tho so its def got enought to run some meats


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> wtb a pit drive that caddy to NC yo


 might have to do that man lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

kho20 said:


> oh 20s wont slo it down 24s will a lil bit not much tho and damn cts are up to par to run em and you said it was a ctsV tho so its def got enought to run some meats


 gonna go with 22's ans a lift im gonna get either pearl white rims with a candy blue inside like the 4 inch or whatever it is or chrome on candy blue


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

well everything looks great ive got ten goin one in the germ dome and another seed in a towl my girl finally wants to do this after she smoked that one plant the little two cola one and she said damn that taste good was that ur brothers weed? i told her it wasent it was what i grew and she said bullshit and i showed her the stem and the jar and she ssaid i want to grow good weed lol so im gonna give her a shot she has been gettin into it alot lately to ive got a bunch of pics of lst ive done and topping and the other plants i have that have showed sex had to tie the big one up with bamboo today ciz its gettin so heavy it was fallin over pics tomorrow


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> buds lookin great bro..car looks good too..i like the CTS they fast lil car..my padna got the cold air intake with duals and sum other shit IDK under the engine but them 20s slow i down.


 thanks fool glad to hear from ya man cant wait to see some of your pics did some badass work today at the job figuring out how to breed wheat for diease restience freeze drought its cool im bout to really start breeding seeds bro im gonna make a few trips to get some good quality seeds from different places in the country and go for it


----------



## kho20 (Oct 30, 2009)

hell yeah bro id love to see the rims my bud used to have a pearl magenta charger with 22 inch globes pearl matched to the car and a killer ass system i mean shit haha it was fuckin cool shit but now hes locked up so thats no more 

and he


ll yeah on your girl bein on bored man thats cool shit i simply refuse to share my grow with my girl i dont trust her bitch ass haha she dont kno a thing shes like why does ur closet hummm and i was like oh thats the ac outside dipshit and she believes it 

so that bitch got so heavy to prop it up hell yeah


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

kho20 said:


> hell yeah bro id love to see the rims my bud used to have a pearl magenta charger with 22 inch globes pearl matched to the car and a killer ass system i mean shit haha it was fuckin cool shit but now hes locked up so thats no more
> 
> and he
> 
> ...


 yea its pretty cool my girl bein with me since i was at my dads house she new i was commin with a grow and now she is gettin a little more interested


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

and yea i was happy for that cant wait to see the dry wieght of it this other wont even be weighed it was hung for 3 days under a fan in a closet and has been in jars since its good smoke so im smokin it lol stoned as hell now off one bowl couchlock i dont wanna move i keep fuckin up wheni type to and gotta go back and press backspace and shit


----------



## kho20 (Oct 30, 2009)

haha yeah i was doin that shit earlier haha i was textin my bro and i kept fuckin pullin dyslexic shit and i though i was fixin it and he wrote back wtf u retard you switched all the letters around haha but and damn im pissed i raised my boxes floor today so i wont have to worry bout the plants fryin on the bulbs and i bumped the timer apparently and instead of goin off at 730 i caught it at 915 i reset shit but dammit i usually check shit after fuckin with it i was so mad


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 30, 2009)

kho20 said:


> haha yeah i was doin that shit earlier haha i was textin my bro and i kept fuckin pullin dyslexic shit and i though i was fixin it and he wrote back wtf u retard you switched all the letters around haha but and damn im pissed i raised my boxes floor today so i wont have to worry bout the plants fryin on the bulbs and i bumped the timer apparently and instead of goin off at 730 i caught it at 915 i reset shit but dammit i usually check shit after fuckin with it i was so mad


 damn that sucks man sorry to hear that bro


----------



## kho20 (Oct 30, 2009)

eh oh well ill keep goin hopefully it didnt fuck me entirely oh i jus saw this on tv but apparently theres liquid cooled hps lights now haha wow rite
http://texashydroponics.com/shop/home.php?cat=396


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 31, 2009)

kho20 said:


> eh oh well ill keep goin hopefully it didnt fuck me entirely oh i jus saw this on tv but apparently theres liquid cooled hps lights now haha wow rite
> http://texashydroponics.com/shop/home.php?cat=396


 yea that shit is crazy but si are they man i maintain 80 degrees in my closet with no out vent im gonna cut into the wall pretty soon though lol but that is pretty cool


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 31, 2009)

haha i butchered that last one man their temps were pretty high for them to be bragging about something like that ya know im bout to get a 400watthps and well see how it works when i get it and how close i can get it to the tops of my flowering plants everything looks great in the closet and box im gonna try my hardest to post pics today but ive got a busy one ahead of me gettin ready for a holloween party tonight im throwin at my crib


----------



## kho20 (Oct 31, 2009)

they say the water cooled lowers the eletric bill or some shit idk how i did a lil research to see what it was all about i mean im not gonna go get one if that says anything im sure they do somethin but i think youd have to have a bigger op for it to be fesiable and man i only wish i could be in the 80s i run at 90 to 92 all day then nights i get low lol i raised my box bout 6 inces so i have to cut a lower intake i was gonna go passive but i think its gonna have to be powered to maintain temps better i want at least 86 or lower


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

kho20 said:


> they say the water cooled lowers the eletric bill or some shit idk how i did a lil research to see what it was all about i mean im not gonna go get one if that says anything im sure they do somethin but i think youd have to have a bigger op for it to be fesiable and man i only wish i could be in the 80s i run at 90 to 92 all day then nights i get low lol i raised my box bout 6 inces so i have to cut a lower intake i was gonna go passive but i think its gonna have to be powered to maintain temps better i want at least 86 or lower


bro as high as it gets in my closet is 86 and thats usually when i trip a fan off or somethin and i dont have any out take just recicurliting and i open the door every day for fresh air to come in im bout to see if i can get some pics uploaded


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

here are some pics of whats goin on im gonna hook up my dads camera later when i find the cord and post pics of the two cola after it was haevested enjoy i also added a picture of my pool table ops the pong table lol we got so fucked up went to another party after mine was up it was 10 bucks to get in at the door and 7 blocks from my house needless to say i had to be helped home cuz i was very fucked up took a few bars and got drunk as shit was bouncin off everythin suprised i dident go to jail lol


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 1, 2009)

lookin good man, how long have they been lowering now?

peep my thread homie

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/265034-party-cup-cfl-grow.html#post3326655


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

8/29 from seed


----------



## kho20 (Nov 1, 2009)

man there lookin sweet as hell bro and omg so okay i jus got home and my boxes was off the timmer got caught and changed its own settings so yay theyve now had 2 hours extra light and a 22 hours darkness sweet huh its jus bout the biggest bull shit ever but any way timers fixed and the plants look okay prolly gonna herm or die but eh what ever im gonna let em keep goin but im gonna throw some more in cups to replace em jus in case oh and i got some seeds las nite of some danky dank ( from my bros gfs dad) haha but yeah thier pale but there huge and tiger striped and it was some killer shit lol so well see


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2009)

lookin good pit i really like dat 7th pic looks dank!!! keep it up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man there lookin sweet as hell bro and omg so okay i jus got home and my boxes was off the timmer got caught and changed its own settings so yay theyve now had 2 hours extra light and a 22 hours darkness sweet huh its jus bout the biggest bull shit ever but any way timers fixed and the plants look okay prolly gonna herm or die but eh what ever im gonna let em keep goin but im gonna throw some more in cups to replace em jus in case oh and i got some seeds las nite of some danky dank ( from my bros gfs dad) haha but yeah thier pale but there huge and tiger striped and it was some killer shit lol so well see


 yea i hear that i dident realize till i was in the room and the lights were off and i was like wtf had to do some adjusting too lol


howak47 said:


> lookin good pit i really like dat 7th pic looks dank!!! keep it up


 thanks man and im bout to post pics of the two cola one that got harvested with a good camera i may even have a few of the other one that is close to harvest


----------



## kho20 (Nov 1, 2009)

they look almaost identical man thats cool shit


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

kho20 said:


> they look almaost identical man thats cool shit


 that shit was some dank shit im gonna start usin my dads camera to get pics so everyone can see the quality of what i have and im deffinatly gonna breed soon as i get my femenized seeds imm gonna start a bonsi mother and then take clones eevery two weeks and ill pollinate one of the males ill have in my garden from bagseed ill save the pollen in some bags from work and then get to it and see what happens


----------



## kho20 (Nov 1, 2009)

hell yeah that seems like a plan


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 1, 2009)

Got sum dank lookin shiZnit homie!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Got sum dank lookin shiZnit homie!


 its already gone man it was soo good i have to say i was very proud of that plant if i would have kept it outside it wouldent have made it it may have if i would have covered it nights it was gonna freeze but it was close to my neighbors house so next spring im gonna have a garden right in the middle with a bunch of tomato plants and vegatables some corn and then abput f plants scattered through topped and trained to keep em small the whole time and i can take cutttings cuz ill put out cuttings for em if i havent gotten new seeds yet damn i rambled im fucked up and tired bout to crash glad we r gettin an extre hour of sleep


----------



## howak47 (Nov 3, 2009)

those buds look dank pit  good job


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> those buds look dank pit  good job


 thanks man got two afghan kush in the mail and still waitin for my blue mystic, got another female tho up two 13 all togther


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

He'll yea can't wait to see these QUAlITY genetics in action, it's afgan kush special, the medical strain


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> He'll yea can't wait to see these QUAlITY genetics in action, it's afgan kush special, the medical strain


 hey you want me to give credit where credit is due im gonna start a thread for it tho the bonsai mother and the 12 12 one


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

put this in there..this is from World of Seeds SeedBank.The EXACT ones you gettin.






Double click on above image to view full picture











*More Views*




*Afghan Kush (12 Feminised)*


Sign up to get notified when this product is back in stock
Availability: *Out of stock*
*&#8364;92.00* 
*Description*

100% Indica
Origin: Afghanistan
Harvest Time: 45 -55 days
THC: 21.6%
production: 450gr/m2 indoors, 500-600gr per plant outdoors.
Number of seeds per bag: 12


Add to Wishlist
| Add to Compare


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> put this in there..this is from World of Seeds SeedBank.The EXACT ones you gettin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yall see this? my nigga commin thru for his dog thats how shit works all yall give purp some rep. but for reals i will have a new thread up soon it may wait till later in the month or the beginning of december because i want to wait till i get my other 150 hps and then ill order a 400 watt and veg one of em in a new box im gonna build for a bonsi mother and ill throw one in 12 12 i prolly wont even throw one in 12 12 man keep em both as mothers but in the closet ill have a 400 watt hps cooltube and the 150 i got in there now movin on up but remember this wont be till the end of this month.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok i checked on the plants this mornin dident go to school or work today my girl is sick they r doin great the one that is the tallest is startin to have some red hairs appear im gonna have to go lookin for a scope pretty soon but im up to 13 i beleive im gonna take pics with my dads digatal camera today and get em posted for yall


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yall see this? my nigga commin thru for his dog thats how shit works all yall give purp some rep. but for reals i will have a new thread up soon it may wait till later in the month or the beginning of december because i want to wait till i get my other 150 hps and then ill order a 400 watt and veg one of em in a new box im gonna build for a bonsi mother and ill throw one in 12 12 i prolly wont even throw one in 12 12 man keep em both as mothers but in the closet ill have a 400 watt hps cooltube and the 150 i got in there now movin on up but remember this wont be till the end of this month.


 Hell yea bro no later than 3 pm tomorrow. They grow really fast and the smoke is amazing


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 5, 2009)

THC: 21.6% Is HIGH!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> THC: 21.6% Is HIGH!


 hell mothefuckin ya man


----------



## howak47 (Nov 5, 2009)

hell yea dat kush looks dank as shit cant wait to see it get started!!!! that was the shit purp hooked u up man i just tryed to rep him but i allready did the other day hahahah
let me know when u get the new thread up


----------



## kho20 (Nov 5, 2009)

man i was jus lookin at those seeds too haha i wanna see you grow em too and purp you got any pics of em, oh and i was thinkin bout gettin pakistan valley seeds too and eventually cross em but idk what ya think


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 5, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man i was jus lookin at those seeds too haha i wanna see you grow em too and purp you got any pics of em, oh and i was thinkin bout gettin pakistan valley seeds too and eventually cross em but idk what ya think


 sounds good to me well i got my 5 blue mystic seeds today and in the process my dogs tried to attack the mail lar=dy i wasent home i had went to get a toggle switch for my amp in my truck cuz i blew the other listin to some bun and pimp and i forgot to telll my old lady to latch the screen door cuz she was leavin the wooden one open and she called as i was checkin on another female dog of mine who is about to have puppies so i drove home and the mail lady was outside pickin up her mail the dogs were inside my puppy is what caused it she isnt balanced and duke went out and realized the mail lady wasent a threat so she dident get bit we talked and she dident call the police or the animal control wich would have resulted in the killing of my dogs but i showed her what they could do and it was cool and to topp it all off the only mail i got was my seeds so hell yes boys got 3 of em germin one is my girls and she is gonna throw it in to the 12 12 closet as soon as it gets a good healthy start and the other two are gonna stay in the mother box and ill take cuttings every 2 or 3 weeks same with the afghan kush except i wont waste any of those beans just one at a time and ill make clones out of it too but i plan to keep one for a while and once i get it perputal ill start the other and make a mother out of it also have a good varity and steady supply thats what im talkin about ya heard catch yall on the flip flop


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 6, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man i was jus lookin at those seeds too haha i wanna see you grow em too and purp you got any pics of em, oh and i was thinkin bout gettin pakistan valley seeds too and eventually cross em but idk what ya think


Seeds or buds? I got afgan buds in my thread.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 6, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> sounds good to me well i got my 5 blue mystic seeds today and in the process my dogs tried to attack the mail lar=dy i wasent home i had went to get a toggle switch for my amp in my truck cuz i blew the other listin to some bun and pimp and i forgot to telll my old lady to latch the screen door cuz she was leavin the wooden one open and she called as i was checkin on another female dog of mine who is about to have puppies so i drove home and the mail lady was outside pickin up her mail the dogs were inside my puppy is what caused it she isnt balanced and duke went out and realized the mail lady wasent a threat so she dident get bit we talked and she dident call the police or the animal control wich would have resulted in the killing of my dogs but i showed her what they could do and it was cool and to topp it all off the only mail i got was my seeds so hell yes boys got 3 of em germin one is my girls and she is gonna throw it in to the 12 12 closet as soon as it gets a good healthy start and the other two are gonna stay in the mother box and ill take cuttings every 2 or 3 weeks same with the afghan kush except i wont waste any of those beans just one at a time and ill make clones out of it too but i plan to keep one for a while and once i get it perputal ill start the other and make a mother out of it also have a good varity and steady supply thats what im talkin about ya heard catch yall on the flip flop


Sounds like a plan to me.Kush motherload commin in..it aint dry no more my neezy.


----------



## kho20 (Nov 6, 2009)

man good thing that lady understood she still coulda been a bitch and called anyway for aggresive dogs .... but thats cool she took the time to be cool with it .... and thats awesome your girls really gettin into it too, 

oh and purp i was talkin bout plants and buds but ill go check out your thread again lol im sure ive seen em bout fifty billion times haha and my stoner ass cant remember shit haha oh and i was lookin at attitude and i also like SEEDSMAN skunk haze or jungle wreck, and a pack of NIRVANA ice, they have the afghan kush and the pakistani there as well thatd put the total over 130 for bout 30 seeds( they give the ufo offers, plus the coupon code 420 takes like 10 percent off) think i should go with them or nirvana i jus cant decied haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Seeds or buds? I got afgan buds in my thread.


 and damn dont they look beautiful man cant wait to get mine started i found ballast at work and 400 wat hid and 400 nh bulbs but karma is a bitch so i aint gonna take it jus keep workin hard


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 6, 2009)

kho20 said:


> man good thing that lady understood she still coulda been a bitch and called anyway for aggresive dogs .... But thats cool she took the time to be cool with it .... And thats awesome your girls really gettin into it too, yea me too man and it is cook she is gettin into it im happy
> 
> oh and purp i was talkin bout plants and buds but ill go check out your thread again lol im sure ive seen em bout fifty billion times haha and my stoner ass cant remember shit haha oh and i was lookin at attitude and i also like seedsman skunk haze or jungle wreck, and a pack of nirvana ice, they have the afghan kush and the pakistani there as well thatd put the total over 130 for bout 30 seeds( they give the ufo offers, plus the coupon code 420 takes like 10 percent off) think i should go with them or nirvana i jus cant decied haha


 id go with both!! But ive heard nothing but good from attituude and i just received from nirvina been germin since 8 36 last night.


----------



## kho20 (Nov 7, 2009)

i kno those buds look so damn good im def gonna get it and i changed my mine on the skunk haze and jungle wreck for seedsman sugar haze and the ice and the other 2 haha ill find the write up on it again but it says that the sugar haze is 23% and the afghan 21.6% and the othewres they dont have it listed? i think i decieded on the attitude cus the ufo offers are power kush lemon skunk and blue something cant remember haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 7, 2009)

sweet man well heres the rundown guys everythin is lookin wonderful the biggest one is soo dank and fat im lovin it the other one is flowering awfully fast bein that short i need to measure it for yall but the other one is doin well also and great news 3 of em i fimmed worked finally ive got 3 tops for em i cant belive it this time i pinched em with my fingers instead of a pair of sicirrors also if you rnt following my other thread ive received the bluemystic dont know if ive posted it but they came wendsday i started germin em at 8 45 on thursday and they all had tap roots long enough to be planted in jiffy pods today so let the new journey begin the afghan kush is here also but i missed the post lady since my dogs got after her they sent me a notice and ive got to go pick up the package on monday my girlfriend was asleep i guess and dident hear em knockin and my dogs dont bark when people knock they rnt allowed to if someone breakes into my house they will knock first to see if there is dogs or people in the home so i teach mine to not bark and if someone is dumb enough they can get in im sorry for em when they do tho lol. here is an awesome quote i read everyday and i wanted to share it with you, may God grant us egear imaganitions, guided minds and green thumbs!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 8, 2009)

someone negative repped me a day or two ago on one of my first post wtf


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 8, 2009)

You cant give Neg reps anymore, its probably that kid that keeps making accounts and repping everyone, sounds good tho man, i cant wait for some pics


----------



## kho20 (Nov 8, 2009)

they prolly jus reported you for some stupid ass reason bein its so close to the rep button but eh ohwell we aint here to impress everyone are we lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 8, 2009)

SICC";3363534]You cant give Neg reps anymore said:


> they prolly jus reported you for some stupid ass reason bein its so close to the rep button but eh ohwell we aint here to impress everyone are we lol


 yea who cares im not really trippin


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 9, 2009)

kho20 said:


> i kno those buds look so damn good im def gonna get it and i changed my mine on the skunk haze and jungle wreck for seedsman sugar haze and the ice and the other 2 haha ill find the write up on it again but it says that the sugar haze is 23% and the afghan 21.6% and the othewres they dont have it listed? i think i decieded on the attitude cus the ufo offers are power kush lemon skunk and blue something cant remember haha


WOW 23%!!! If they make a Fem. bean i need to get a bunch cause im bout to start another grow.Dude fucked the nutes and they died.


----------



## bloomfields (Nov 9, 2009)

keep us posted , those cups are small tho man , let the bitches spread there wings


----------



## kho20 (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-sugar-haze-seeds/prod_315.html


i didnt see fem seeds but you could do a seed run first and pollinate with a hermie if you can manage to get one and thats supposedly how they get femmed seeds rite?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 9, 2009)

bloomfields said:


> keep us posted , those cups are small tho man , let the bitches spread there wings


 yea man i know the cups r small this aint my fist rodeo and if you have been following i use small cuups cuz i can get just as much witht a bunch of small plants instead of one big plant thats why im growing bonsai mothers to take clones out of i got this man my wings have been spread foe a minuit where u been o yea you onle got like 6 posts


----------



## kho20 (Nov 9, 2009)

lol spread them wings lmao oh and heres the new lil project lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 9, 2009)

hell yea bro lol got the afghan kush seeds in today shits bout to hit the fan and get all over the mothefuckkin room


----------



## kho20 (Nov 9, 2009)

hell yeah man i cant wait for em to get up lol , okay im a lil stoned and okay what if theres a certain wieght( amount of beer) in a cup that makes balls go in every time like a perfect richochet hahaha


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 9, 2009)

lemme know how them kush beans go..what seed bank u get them from?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 10, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> lemme know how them kush beans go..what seed bank u get them from?


 nirvana seedbank


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea bro lol got the afghan kush seeds in today shits bout to hit the fan and get all over the mothefuckkin room


Hell fuk yea bro i got another place to grow i just need to decide what fem. strain yet....shits just sittin here..waitin on beans to be ordered..

I need an indica..maybe sativa mix,fast flowering and high in THC..and feminized of course


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 10, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> lemme know how them kush beans go..what seed bank u get them from?


Beans come from Attitude seed bank homie.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Hell fuk yea bro i got another place to grow i just need to decide what fem. strain yet....shits just sittin here..waitin on beans to be ordered..
> 
> I need an indica..maybe sativa mix,fast flowering and high in THC..and feminized of course


 hell fuckin yea bro im gonna surf later and see what i come up with everythin is doin good pulled a male today dammit lol o well wont have to worry about that for two long


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 11, 2009)

ah thas wassup homey...might snatch me up a couple..just snatched up some Purple Wreck from Reserva Privada... Purple Urkel x Trainwreck


----------



## howak47 (Nov 11, 2009)

pit check out new thread when u get a chance !!!!i ordered sum beans on the 4th from attitude with the stelth t-shirt shipping but iam still waiting!!! how long did it take for yours to get here? 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a.html#post3382005


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

howak47 said:


> pit check out new thread when u get a chance !!!!i ordered sum beans on the 4th from attitude with the stelth t-shirt shipping but iam still waiting!!! how long did it take for yours to get here?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a.html#post3382005


 well the attitude beans ame from purp and the nirvina took about 7 days


----------



## howak47 (Nov 14, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well the attitude beans ame from purp and the nirvina took about 7 days


i ordered mine on the 4rth so maybe i will get them today or monday i hope


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 14, 2009)

I got purp pinecone feminized and ceres purple feminized..They sent me 4 fem...DNA hash plant haze,DNA genetics lemon skunk..Got sum good genes commin fellas!
Fuck i might have to end up sending em to pit!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 14, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> I got purp pinecone feminized and ceres purple feminized..They sent me 4 fem...DNA hash plant haze,DNA genetics lemon skunk..Got sum good genes commin fellas!
> Fuck i might have to end up sending em to pit!


 damn man sounds like you gonna have some shit goin brother hell yea


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 14, 2009)

alright guys i trimmed some dead leaves off one of my mother plants it was to close to the light but it is big enough for at least trwo clones so im prolly gonna take em tomorrow and them transplant it into a bigger pot for the duration of its life im getting ready for some serious lst on it and starting the bonasi process. i also started gerrmin oone of the afghan kush fem beans tonight at about 12 so lets see. buds are lookin really good gonna try and get pics sorry i havent updated in a minuit ive been really busy gonna have to charge my dads camera tomorrow and get em up for ya. ive pulled three males lately but ive got 3 females one close to finsh one really short the shortest ive ever had


----------



## howak47 (Nov 15, 2009)

Everything sounds like its goin good pit ....cant wait to see the pics!!!!keep it up


----------



## kho20 (Nov 16, 2009)

hell ye4ah it so took for ever to read that but man idont kno how many times i gotten seeds poppin then been like fuck i forgot my dirt haha man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 16, 2009)

took 24 hrs to crack im a dumbass and today as i was watering i wasent paying attention and had the veg nutes right next to the bloom nutes there is a big difference from 20 20 20 to 9 59 8 and i watered everything with bloom nutes im a dumbass hope it dosent do to much damage being as it isnt flowering i dont want the n to drain all the water or lock it out for that matter but other than that everything is goin good plants are lookin good i am gonna have to get soil from my compost this go round with the afghans also


----------



## howak47 (Nov 17, 2009)

pit heres the link to my new grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/270134-chitownsmoke-sourkush-grow-round-2-a-9.html#post3399859


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 17, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> took 24 hrs to crack im a dumbass and today as i was watering i wasent paying attention and had the veg nutes right next to the bloom nutes there is a big difference from 20 20 20 to 9 59 8 and i watered everything with bloom nutes im a dumbass hope it dosent do to much damage being as it isnt flowering i dont want the n to drain all the water or lock it out for that matter but other than that everything is goin good plants are lookin good i am gonna have to get soil from my compost this go round with the afghans also


how they lookin man, i would think it wouldnt be that big of a prob


----------



## kho20 (Nov 17, 2009)

damn man dont ya hate that shit tho lol like you kno what your doin but shit happens haha i accdentlly gave a tripple dose i forgot i added it twice lol they actually didnt mind it hahaha


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> took 24 hrs to crack im a dumbass and today as i was watering i wasent paying attention and had the veg nutes right next to the bloom nutes there is a big difference from 20 20 20 to 9 59 8 and i watered everything with bloom nutes im a dumbass hope it dosent do to much damage being as it isnt flowering i dont want the n to drain all the water or lock it out for that matter but other than that everything is goin good plants are lookin good i am gonna have to get soil from my compost this go round with the afghans also


Man that aint good..you might/should have sum defficiencies if u dont correct that.the BLOOM nutes dont have the required (N) that the plant needs...think bout it.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 18, 2009)

SICC";3407384]how they lookin man said:


> damn man dont ya hate that shit tho lol like you kno what your doin but shit happens haha i accdentlly gave a tripple dose i forgot i added it twice lol they actually didnt mind it hahaha


 haha yea this is the first time ive screwed up thank god, well at least something this stupid.


purpdaddy said:


> Man that aint good..you might/should have sum defficiencies if u dont correct that.the BLOOM nutes dont have the required (N) that the plant needs...think bout it.


 yea i feel pretty stupid bro but they dont seem to mind it really im gonna hit em with the nutes they require tomorrow prolly, shit i forgot to report this month and got a letter from my po today sayin i need to contact her asap. ops lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 18, 2009)

alright well i hit the biggest today with just plain water as well as the others i did some serious lst to my sativa as well as an indica ive got that is getting tall so i pulled them over almost parrell to the soil so we will see what happpens i am pleased with everything definatly pics tomorrow for shure


----------



## howak47 (Nov 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright well i hit the biggest today with just plain water as well as the others i did some serious lst to my sativa as well as an indica ive got that is getting tall so i pulled them over almost parrell to the soil so we will see what happpens i am pleased with everything definatly pics tomorrow for shure


hell yea everything sounds like its goin good!!!cant wait tio see the pics keep it up


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks bro ill be posting pics also to my other thread one mother plant and ive got two seedlings well they rnt seedlings anymore but they r bushy as hell


----------



## kho20 (Nov 18, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks bro ill be posting pics also to my other thread one mother plant and ive got two seedlings well they rnt seedlings anymore but they r bushy as hell


 haha rite on cant wait to see the ocean


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

i'll be posted


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bro sorry i didnt get to your text message yesterday,i read em all but didnt get to respond i was SUPER busy! But all sounds good ma nig~!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 19, 2009)

its cool purp, well guys sorry no pics today ive been helping one of my female dogs deliver puppies since 4 this afternoon she is up to 7 two have died hte runt and another small one from her laying on them but other than that its goin well the matchup if you remember i dont think the pic is in my gallery but check nyways its the white and red female to the brown male both rednose pits they r good lookin puppies ill have pics up in the coming days of em


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> its cool purp, well guys sorry no pics today ive been helping one of my female dogs deliver puppies since 4 this afternoon she is up to 7 two have died hte runt and another small one from her laying on them but other than that its goin well the matchup if you remember i dont think the pic is in my gallery but check nyways its the white and red female to the brown male both rednose pits they r good lookin puppies ill have pics up in the coming days of em


My padnas pit just had puppies.What tha afgan doin?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

you r about to see my friend well she had 8 and lost 1 here is the pics and fuck got mites gotta harvest today and figure somethin out im not gonna harvest the others im gonna do some reasearch and see what happens or what i can do got too much to lose i threw in a pic of the pups too enjoy i did some serious lst two two plants in there hope you can see it i took the pics with my phone


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

well wtf noone is gonna reply on my pics damn o well they up bitches gonna get pics of the harvest later when i get a scale


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn you dont got anything you can fight them with? Shes lookin damn good tho, how far along is she?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3420739]Damn you dont got anything you can fight them with? Shes lookin damn good tho, how far along is she?[/QUOTE]
she is done man i harvested that bitch today im gonna take pics later today my dads camera is chargin ill also get a wet weight to its heavy as a bitch tho and fills the palm of my hand im pleased i revegged the plant and will clone of of it. and no i dont have anything i can fight it with im gonna see what i can find at the grow shop this weekend well tomorrrow when i go check out my cts gonna test drive it. ive got the dates of it on the cup ill look the one thats small is heavy it is leaning to the side with weight its cool for it being such a little plant and really producing.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

cool man at least you got something, sounds good on the re vegging i wanna see how that works out, maybe clean up the grow area a lil bit, if you got then once, it can happen again. i always wide my cab down, and make sure its clean


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3420787]cool man at least you got something, sounds good on the re vegging i wanna see how that works out, maybe clean up the grow area a lil bit, if you got then once, it can happen again. i always wide my cab down, and make sure its clean[/QUOTE]
i was in too fuckin big of a hurry when i moved i came with 7 females but power went out for a grip and started over two failed hydro attempts but im bout to upgrade lights to a 400 hps and put the 150 in the other box for bonsai mothers ill continue to grow in cups with clones striaght into flower im bout to really vent the closet like cut into it and grab another box and a fish tank lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

haha sounds good man, keep us posted, you always got some good ideas


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3420819]haha sounds good man, keep us posted, you always got some good ideas[/QUOTE]
thanks bro i appreciate it.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well wtf noone is gonna reply on my pics damn o well they up bitches gonna get pics of the harvest later when i get a scale



haha how much u get off one of those plants average?i would try it but it seems easier to fuck up growing in a cup
nice looking pups 2


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> haha how much u get off one of those plants average?i would try it but it seems easier to fuck up growing in a cup
> nice looking pups 2


 well i usually get an ounce and im getting ready to have 5 bonsai mothers and i will clone them every 2 weeks and throw them into flower and have a steady rotation the only plants i know the strain is afghan kush and blue mystic.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 20, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well i usually get an ounce and im getting ready to have 5 bonsai mothers and i will clone them every 2 weeks and throw them into flower and have a steady rotation the only plants i know the strain is afghan kush and blue mystic.



u mean a ounce per plant??????? what size cups are those damn


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> u mean a ounce per plant??????? what size cups are those damn


they r 12 oz i beleive


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 20, 2009)

looks dank bro but i would let them flower longer(let them calyx swell more) but i forgot you got mites...but lookin good homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> looks dank bro but i would let them flower longer(let them calyx swell more) but i forgot you got mites...but lookin good homie


 yea i know now i gotta find somethin to fight the rest of em but its a good harvest none the less bro


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

hell yea that what i always say, a harvest is a damn harvest, no matter the Yield


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3422540]hell yea that what i always say, a harvest is a damn harvest, no matter the Yield[/QUOTE]
well im pissed fuckin mites dammit ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww im goin to the grow shop today and to drive the lac. i ended up with a weight weight of 15 grams and it wasent done either thats why im pissed but nonetheless its good smoke thats for shure


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 21, 2009)

just go 767 bucks gonna spend some of it at the store today hell yea


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 21, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> just go 767 bucks gonna spend some of it at the store today hell yea


Man get a 400 or 600w HID!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Man get a 400 or 600w HID!


 man the 400 was to high so i got another 150 and a tent and a bunch of nutes foxfarm soil tiger bloom anmd two others and rooting hormone pics later


----------



## howak47 (Nov 21, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man the 400 was to high so i got another 150 and a tent and a bunch of nutes foxfarm soil tiger bloom anmd two others and rooting hormone pics later


sounds like u got sum good shit pit!!!!!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 21, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> you r about to see my friend well she had 8 and lost 1 here is the pics and fuck got mites gotta harvest today and figure somethin out im not gonna harvest the others im gonna do some reasearch and see what happens or what i can do got too much to lose i threw in a pic of the pups too enjoy i did some serious lst two two plants in there hope you can see it i took the pics with my phone


damn pit sorry bout them mites that shit sucks!!!
pics look good though keep up the good work and get them mites outa there


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks bro well i got everything put togther so there is 300 whatt hps in my tent i ned to get some air intake to lower the temps but other than that it looks fine ill take pics tomorrow of everything the tent and how i got it set up


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

Make sure you got proper air flow in and out of the tent.
I never got your call yesterday bro...or did you call?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 22, 2009)

dawg when we was goin drivin down the road my phgone died and so i wrote ur number on my directions for how to get to the car and i was throwun out a cugeratte and it was on the dash and bam there it went. and yea im hheaded to the store right now tho get somethin to vent it with temps r way to high hos 111 for yall lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

yea im starting a lemon skunk in a g gal bucket till i get the big room reaDY
iTS GERMING NOW.Just gotta hang the light.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 22, 2009)

hell yea well i got it all set up i still need some mor air but i got two more 50cfm bathroom exhaust blowing into the cab right by the lights. temps r still in the hundreds im gonna look for a fan tomorrow at work to put in there ill figure somethin out tho and for the nutes i got tiger blood big bloom for flower and grow big for veg all foxfarm.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

hope you get the heat under control, im sure they will be fine, cant wait to see your results homie, keep us posted


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3429692]hope you get the heat under control, im sure they will be fine, cant wait to see your results homie, keep us posted[/QUOTE]
yea im sure ill figure somethin out still gotta deal with the mites too!! the camera is chargin at my dads house now so ill get pics tomorrow but shit this tent is pretty pimp man only 90 bucks


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

damn those mites man, i hope you get it under control, you still got a fat harvest tho


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3429983]damn those mites man, i hope you get it under control, you still got a fat harvest tho[/QUOTE]
yea word but i gott save the other plants with bud on em im jus gonna let it go like ive been doing and spraying the underside of the leaves damn mites o well we will see what will happen i may get some kind of pesticide with dicofol in it one spray for 3 months so ill hit the whole grow i got emin both boxes too. this is a bitch.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea thats why i tried to stay in the water game, but im doing for for now, its in my actual room so its pretty clean, you kno im wishin the best homie


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thats the only bad thing about growing outside...bugs,animals for some reason like to much on it


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Thats the only bad thing about growing outside...bugs,animals for some reason like to much on it


 yea bi know ive lost two different outdoor grows to bugs and animals unless it was in my backyard


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea that outdoor game is way diff, I try and keep i indoor, but you cant beat a good old fasion sun grow crop


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

well im bout to get pics up of the new tent and everything and also pics of what i harvested and the new nutes i got ill also be posting pics of the others in the other thread i transplanted the two blue mystic to gallon pots as well as the afghan kush. so hope yall enjoy i also got some neem oil for the nutes and i have used one treatment so far im gonna hit em twice a day for seven days


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

the LS is starting to crack!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> the LS is starting to crack!


 hell yea bro here come the pics brother


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

alright here is the new setup and the new nutes there is foxfarm grow big tiger blood and big bloom i will continue to use the other nutes as well. well shit no pics im gonna try somethin else


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

gonna try again guys well fuck i cant upload pics so wtf im gonna go try at my dads hous later or tomorrow im tired of fuckin with it ya know but everything is doin fine guys.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 23, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> gonna try again guys well fuck i cant upload pics so wtf im gonna go try at my dads hous later or tomorrow im tired of fuckin with it ya know but everything is doin fine guys.


damn that shit sucks hopefully u can get it to work tomorrow!!! sounds like everything is goin good though


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

man i cant figure it out for the life of me


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 24, 2009)

upload em though photobucket!its free...then use the BB code to post pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> upload em though photobucket!its free...then use the BB code to post pics


 shit thats gibberish to me dawg i can barely work riu i aint no good with computers at all


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 24, 2009)

go to 
www.photobucket.com
setup an account...or just call me and ill walk you through if its too tough but really simple!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

lol yea you use the IMG codes tho, its just like your computer, you go on, upload your pic, when it done you name it, then it automatically puts in in your album, then you copy the IMG and paste it here, it makes everything for you, plus its an online album, so you dont have to keep pics on your PC, i have had my account for almost 4 years, and only used 23% of the space they give you


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea u can use the IMG code and it is faster posting pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

here is a few pics this was all it would let me upload


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice homie that tent is legit!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3438980]Nice homie that tent is legit!![/QUOTE]
thanks man i wish i could upload pics of the plants man im gettin rid of the spidermites tho and dealing with the heat i covered the vent to that room now alls i gotta do is get a better exhaust fan and im in good buisness man also gonna have a friend build a box for me i think im gonna have it 3ft by 6 ft out of wood and put some fishtanks on top of it and all the mothers inside there or jus do a veg and flower operatiion idk i wanna go with clones and perpetual well i can do that if i get this box built i can use the one for my cloner and the other for mothers bam figured it out


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

hey well i got some pics up more tell me what ya think i dont even know wich ones i got lol im bout to find out tho


----------



## howak47 (Nov 24, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hey well i got some pics up more tell me what ya think i dont even know wich ones i got lol im bout to find out tho


hell yea pit now thats what iam talkin bout lovin the new setup man looks great ...keep up the good worki tried to REP u but it would not let me


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

Plants are lookin good man, that one looks a lil unhealthy but im sure you got it under control, nice line up of nutes, that box sounds good, i wanna see how everything turns out


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea pit now thats what iam talkin bout lovin the new setup man looks great ...keep up the good worki tried to REP u but it would not let me


thanks anyways bro i appreciate it 

[QUOTE="SICC";3439664]Plants are lookin good man, that one looks a lil unhealthy but im sure you got it under control, nice line up of nutes, that box sounds good, i wanna see how everything turns out[/QUOTE]
and yea man i got twoblue mystics that look that way healthy but the other is from when i watered with bloom nutes it also got burned by the lighgt i was spraying on it instead of under the leaves


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yea i forgot about that haha, they will pull thru, keep us posted


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3440563]Oh yea i forgot about that haha, they will pull thru, keep us posted[/QUOTE]
yea and i came up with the dimenisions of the new grow box a friend of mine who builds cabinets is gonna build me one 4 fot long four foot tall 2 foot wide and im gonna put a oscar tank on top and maby some lizards or somethin.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

well i got a few more pics to upload here is the other blue mystic and the cloner i built after i get the new csbnient this will go into the other one for cloning well at least thats the plan


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice man, that cab sounds perfect, how many chambers will it have?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3440629]Nice man, that cab sounds perfect, how many chambers will it have?[/QUOTE]
just one man if i went two then each would only be 2 foot by four foot but if i got 4 foot by 2 foot i can have more plants about 4 compared to 2 good mother plants under prolly cfls to be honest i may grab a cheap mh and put two of em in there i need to get a mh for my tent to so i can have one hps and one 150 mh to help when the buds r close to finshing but i have to get everything regulated first tho.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

oh aight for some reason i was thinkin like 6 feet lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3440751]oh aight for some reason i was thinkin like 6 feet l/QUOTE]
hahaha yea but well there is great news guys i checked the temps today and they where at 92 so thats great from115 so they r gettin there


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 25, 2009)

Where you get those neoprene inserts?


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 25, 2009)

Whats that afgani doin?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Where you get those neoprene inserts?


 from my hydro shop man dude wanted to give me a job on the site too ii got a bunch of discounts too 44c a peice


purpdaddy said:


> Whats that afgani doin?


 its doin good i transplanted it into a gallon pot as well but when i did from tha compost it broke off a major part of the starting rootball so i went ahead and transplanted it and gave it some root stimulator it pulled through workin on its second set of true leaves bro


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 25, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> from my hydro shop man dude wanted to give me a job on the site too ii got a bunch of discounts too 44c a peice
> its doin good i transplanted it into a gallon pot as well but when i did from tha compost it broke off a major part of the starting rootball so i went ahead and transplanted it and gave it some root stimulator it pulled through workin on its second set of true leaves bro


sECond set!!! Hell yea bro that afgani is a strong strain..it grows and afganistan and you know the conditions over there...hot as hell during the day but blistering cold at night..so they can take alotta abuse plus the mould resistant


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 25, 2009)

yea well i went ahead and harvested the rest of what i had going and shut down the flowering im gonna build the new cab and then continue i need to topp the two of the blue mystics again for more side shoots but i need to ge this new box built and that one fan you got ordered which one shuld i get im runnin 300 hps one in a cooltube but i want one big enough and strong enough to pull all the hot air out and i will have 150cfm as an intake what you think? the other cab is gonna have a oscar fish tank and a lizard tank itll be 4 ft by4 ft by 2 ft


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Nov 25, 2009)

Check out my puppies this pic was taken at 4 1/2 months old they are now 8 months old. the one on the right is a albino female and the one on the right is Dozer a 71 pound American Bully. I am breeding them in a couple of months. I will show you some newer pics when I get back home..

Check out my pits, the one the right is female albino and the one on the right is a american Bulldog they were 4 1/2 months when this was taken, they are 8 months now the bulldog weighs 71 pounds one of the biggest I've ever seen. I am breeding them at 16 months old....


https://www.rollitup.org/members/masterofgenetics-albums-09-winter-run-picture88276-img-1793.jpg


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2009)

MOG WTF MAN, WHERE THE HELL IS YOUR JOURNAL???



its good to see you around, peep my thread,


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

You gotta order one the size of your cooltube..mine is 6" aroung so i orderes a 6" fan..bitch was 175.00! But they work wonders! With that and a small fan i can have my HID just a couple inches away!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 26, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Check out my puppies this pic was taken at 4 1/2 months old they are now 8 months old. the one on the right is a albino female and the one on the right is Dozer a 71 pound American Bully. I am breeding them in a couple of months. I will show you some newer pics when I get back home..
> 
> Check out my pits, the one the right is female albino and the one on the right is a american Bulldog they were 4 1/2 months when this was taken, they are 8 months now the bulldog weighs 71 pounds one of the biggest I've ever seen. I am breeding them at 16 months old....
> 
> ...





purpdaddy said:


> You gotta order one the size of your cooltube..mine is 6" aroung so i orderes a 6" fan..bitch was 175.00! But they work wonders! With that and a small fan i can have my HID just a couple inches away!


 hell yea then ima find another base for one bulb and get two of the fans i may jus scrap the old light or put in this new box im buildin and try and get a 400 then use those others for veggin my clones or try and setup some plantts at other locations,


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 26, 2009)

well i did some serious work to the tent i took apart the cooltube and made another with a bathroom exhaust for the fan to the light and used 3 inch ducting so i will mount it tomorrow and see what the temps get like, i am waiting on monday so maby im just hopin they will have a fan i need at the hydro shop for my tent and then im all set jus gotta start fillin it up with clones


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well i did some serious work to the tent i took apart the cooltube and made another with a bathroom exhaust for the fan to the light and used 3 inch ducting so i will mount it tomorrow and see what the temps get like, i am waiting on monday so maby im just hopin they will have a fan i need at the hydro shop for my tent and then im all set jus gotta start fillin it up with clones


sounds like a good p[lan


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> sounds like a good p[lan


 dude i was tellin ya bout on tha hookup is thinkin of settin up big boy shop with me doin the growin lets see how this pans out. gonna get the lac monday cant wait


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

Fa sho homie, you gon love that Lac, i still need to get a system in mine, but the speakers aint too bad, that mother fucer still bumps down the blocc


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3453266]Fa sho homie, you gon love that Lac, i still need to get a system in mine, but the speakers aint too bad, that mother fucer still bumps down the blocc[/QUOTE]
i got 2 13 1/2 jls in my truck im prolly gonna put two 15s in the lac its got boise already im bout to post pictures in the other thread as well as this one of what i did with the ol cooltube


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

here is the new cooltube i made and the tent i havent got the other light in there yet until i get a new chain system to hang it i also put the ballast outside the box and here is the plan im gonna run a 3 inch fan inside the cord hols well hose connected to another bathroom exhaust like the one the cooltube is on for intake air then when i get my new exhaist i will run it out the top hole and start taking clones but there is a lot more air commin to the cooltube now.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

The DIY master at it again 

i cant wait for this to go down, you have two 150 watters right?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3453564]The DIY master at it again 

i cant wait for this to go down, you have two 150 watters right?[/QUOTE]
yea man two and my hookup wants to do a major op with me the grower so yall bout to see some good shit go down man i jus got word on it


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

Fa sho homie, i got friend of mine who wants to do the same, hes a really good homie, known him for a while now, he pushes pounds and pounds of buds, so he has the cash, and i have the knowledge and growing experience, just a matter of time until he can get a place to set up at


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3453629]Fa sho homie, i got friend of mine who wants to do the same, hes a really good homie, known him for a while now, he pushes pounds and pounds of buds, so he has the cash, and i have the knowledge and growing experience, just a matter of time until he can get a place to set up at[/QUOTE]
this dudes had a place jus been tryin to feel me out we have known him our whole lives like he used to be my moms connect before she passed away


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh damn thats crazy, sorry to hear about that tho homie 

what ind of set up would yall have going?


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 27, 2009)

HAHA thats crazy i gott a padna thats converting a room and wants to put a couple 600w. in there and a couple DWC units!
Not sure on the numbers yet but the room is prolly 15'x15'...Hes supposed to be puttin money in my hand next week for mylar ,hydroton,nutes,etc...He says he wants to do it BIG after he saw my first afgans!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> HAHA thats crazy i gott a padna thats converting a room and wants to put a couple 600w. in there and a couple DWC units!
> Not sure on the numbers yet but the room is prolly 15'x15'...Hes supposed to be puttin money in my hand next week for mylar ,hydroton,nutes,etc...He says he wants to do it BIG after he saw my first afgans!


 shits wild huh bro shit im commin down soon ya hear


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 27, 2009)

*All natural mite control*







Nite Nite Spider Mite is a new foliar pest control spray that is aimed specifically at Spider Mites. It works by conditioning the leaves of your plants to make them a very inhospitable environment for spider mites to live in, thus preventing population explosions whilst also treating the initial outbreak. A very promising product that dilutes at 25ml per 500ml of full strength spraying solution. 



*Code* **Growell Hydroponics offers these Nite Nite Spider Mite ...* *1439* 

Nite Nite Spider Mite &#8211; 250ml concentrate 
*£15.99*


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> *All natural mite control*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the stuff i ended up gettin was neem oil and it worked on all the plants in the veg, thanks for the post man


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea Neem Oil is the basic shit to fight the mites, works wonders from what i have seen in various threads


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3454755]Yea Neem Oil is the basic shit to fight the mites, works wonders from what i have seen in various threads[/QUOTE]
yea it worked in 3 treatments man


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Nov 30, 2009)

So here it is guys these pics are a week old, 1st week of flower, oh and of course my puppy he is 7 1/2 months old and 71 lbs 













Notice the gallon of water in between the Jack for size comparison 



















I will post soon but I have to save my pics because I only have 359 left...lol



peace


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2009)

good lookin dog man love the pics of the plants


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2009)

almost went to fuckin jail today i went to pay my fines and report i busted a ua and havent completed my cs and drug classes got in some shit gettin the lac thursday


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2009)

Lookin good MOG, cant wait to see some buds

good thing shit didnt go down Pit, would be a damn shame homie, gettin locked up is the fucin worst, you gon b e pimpin in that Caddi tho haha


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3468257]Lookin good MOG, cant wait to see some buds

good thing shit didnt go down Pit, would be a damn shame homie, gettin locked up is the fucin worst, you gon b e pimpin in that Caddi tho haha[/QUOTE]
you already know man yea the only reason i dident go is because i have finals this week and if i would have went it would have made it not deferred nymore and i wouldent be able to get any more student loans so that is the only reason i got off but i gotta attend na meetings twice a week for 2 months lol


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2009)

The 
Vortex canfan aint that loud bro about as loud as a PC fan!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> The
> Vortex canfan aint that loud bro about as loud as a PC fan!


 shoot me the link then thats what ill get


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

o yea on the big grow northern lights clones u already know people


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2009)

lol NA that shit is wacc, but better then doing time. stay up homie the Police cant fade you


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3471844]lol NA that shit is wacc, but better then doing time. stay up homie the Police cant fade you[/QUOTE]
what u mean, u cant get northern light seeds right? ive got acess to a bunch of clones alot 10,000 dollar grow.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2009)

haha i was replying to what you said about going to the NA meetings?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3471870]haha i was replying to what you said about going to the NA meetings?[/QUOTE]
o lol my bad


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL its all good, how them plants doin?


----------



## boarderofsnow (Dec 1, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> what u mean, u cant get northern light seeds right? ive got acess to a bunch of clones alot 10,000 dollar grow.


dam i wish i could have a 10,000 dollar grow lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3472630]LOL its all good, how them plants doin?[/QUOTE]
beautiful man bout ready for cloning man im gonna get pics up tomorrow man got a busy day


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2009)

fa sho, sounds good, im lookin forward to that cab, i need to re do mine after this grow and get some more lights


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn NA meetings..i was court ordered to go at one time during my parolle...Then,the drug test didnt test for benzos so i would be either xanax or valuim out in that bitch everytime.I used to hate that sgit man..I still gotta go to 1 a week.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea that shit is a bitch, never doing it again


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2009)

Got da LAC yet homie?

Prolly aint gonna hear from yo ass after you do!Dont blame ya!LOL


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Got da LAC yet homie?
> 
> Prolly aint gonna hear from yo ass after you do!Dont blame ya!LOL


 shit my nigga gonna go get today hopefully i talked to the dude and its commin from a 91 one year old woman so but she had this one dude offer 18000 but her grandson is pretty sure he is a banker and is gonna try and jew her so he is gonna call me at in the mornin im gonna match prices as much as i can but i dont wann go over 15500 ya know but i hope it goes through cuz i only gotta pay 548 for tax title and liscence so thats not bad. but my nigga u always gonna hear from me ya know u my dawg talked to dude today im gonna call you tomorrow and let you know whats goin down ya feel me so awnser when i call ill be on in tha mornin.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> shit my nigga gonna go get today hopefully i talked to the dude and its commin from a 91 one year old woman so but she had this one dude offer 18000 but her grandson is pretty sure he is a banker and is gonna try and jew her so he is gonna call me at in the mornin im gonna match prices as much as i can but i dont wann go over 15500 ya know but i hope it goes through cuz i only gotta pay 548 for tax title and liscence so thats not bad. but my nigga u always gonna hear from me ya know u my dawg talked to dude today im gonna call you tomorrow and let you know whats goin down ya feel me so awnser when i call ill be on in tha mornin.


HAHa yea thats what i like to hear.U know u can holler ANYTIME!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 4, 2009)

whats up guys? well i got the lac yesterday and went to the hydro shop and picked up some calibration sloution and dry form of kool bloom and dark energy. i also got a good fan i hooked it up last night but put the vents wrong so ima have to squzze in there and change it but im sure its gonna do the job


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 4, 2009)

well i got everything togther and let it run for a little while i got a new temp and its still pretty high i shoulda have gotten a bigger one but the one i got is huge as it is the highest it got was 96 but then i moved the temp reader to the bottom of the tent and it read 94 ive worked with higher so this is gonna have to work im happy be happer if i would have it lower but beggers cant be choosers now can they lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds good homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 5, 2009)

alright the four clones i took of the blue mystic are looking great and i got the 60 gallon tank togther and running with 3 oscars 2 albino and one albino mud catfish and another catfish and then one more oscar and a dragon fish im gonna go get pics taken i watered today with 1 teaspoon of grow big one teasppoon of dark magic and one teaspoon of 20 20 20 and a drop of superthrive.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 6, 2009)

well alright guys here is the end of the thread and the start of yet another journey. i got a 60 gallon tank and i put lights in the base of it and it is gonna be my mother box i have pics of it all im thinkin of a name for the new thread so any help is welcome i wont start it until i have a name. most of yall know the strains here they r if you dident. currently i have 3 blue mystic feminized plants two good mothers and one still in a party cup, i have one afghan kush plant that isnt where i want it before i go to cutting on it. so far ive took 4 clones they have took. it will be a perputal grow the flower tent will be in the pics as well there is 300hps in there and i will flower them in solo cups. i am planning to get on a rotation of taking 4 to 8 cuttings every week from each plant and then going into the cloner for approximatly 7 days and into flower as soon as they show roots. well sum bitch i cant upload the pics and i dont know how to do photobucket so loooks like im callin my little bro


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> well alright guys here is the end of the thread and the start of yet another journey. i got a 60 gallon tank and i put lights in the base of it and it is gonna be my mother box i have pics of it all im thinkin of a name for the new thread so any help is welcome i wont start it until i have a name. most of yall know the strains here they r if you dident. currently i have 3 blue mystic feminized plants two good mothers and one still in a party cup, i have one afghan kush plant that isnt where i want it before i go to cutting on it. so far ive took 4 clones they have took. it will be a perputal grow the flower tent will be in the pics as well there is 300hps in there and i will flower them in solo cups. i am planning to get on a rotation of taking 4 to 8 cuttings every week from each plant and then going into the cloner for approximatly 7 days and into flower as soon as they show roots. well sum bitch i cant upload the pics and i dont know how to do photobucket so loooks like im callin my little bro


Makes me wanna just put sum HO T-5's in my tent and use the tent as a flowering room..Sounds fucking awesome bro.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2009)

keep us posted on the link


----------



## howak47 (Dec 6, 2009)

yea pit let me know when u get the new thread up and going!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 8, 2009)

alright guys ima go out and try to find some shit so i can hook up my computer to my phone and get it started im off to do it now. think of names comon noone came up with nything


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 8, 2009)

alright guys im bout to post pics of the new setup an shit and the plants this will end this thread and start the other i will just start the other with these same pictures then i will go into deatail i dont know how to post links an shit so ima figure it out ima gonna call it pitbudz87's perpetual solocup grow afghan kush blue mystic. purp ima need you to prolly help my with the sig n shit.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 8, 2009)

hahaha i forgot the afghan kush


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha i forgot the afghan kush



YUP!!! 

Thats her! Short and bushy..and is a really strong strain.

I was about to holler at ya earlier..you was prolly rollin da lac...dont blame ya!

Holla!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> YUP!!!
> 
> Thats her! Short and bushy..and is a really strong strain.
> 
> ...


 say the other thread is in my sig m pretty sure


----------



## howak47 (Dec 9, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> alright guys im bout to post pics of the new setup an shit and the plants this will end this thread and start the other i will just start the other with these same pictures then i will go into deatail i dont know how to post links an shit so ima figure it out ima gonna call it pitbudz87's perpetual solocup grow afghan kush blue mystic. purp ima need you to prolly help my with the sig n shit.


lookin damn good pit love your setup!!!goin to check out the new thread now!!!
go to my sourkush thread i posted sum new pics


----------



## Hightok3r (Dec 25, 2009)

Loving the crop, and loving those dogs more ;D Staffies or Pit bulls ?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 25, 2009)

damn pitt what strain is that fat ass leaved indica???


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2009)

where the fuc you been Pit


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn pitt what strain is that fat ass leaved indica???


 blue mystic man its a hardy plant ive already got 12 clones off of the 2 and 4 r in flower ive got 4 afghan kush clones also 

[QUOTE="SICC";3573208]where the fuc you been Pit[/QUOTE]
switched sites brother 420magizine hit it up there is a bunch of us over there im tired of the bullshit with this siteseman i love riu but fuck fdd on tha cool no bubbleheads what a prick it just goes to show you hoe politics really work. wish i had the power to close his threads fuckin jealous bitch. roseman was one of the best members of this site and i guess fdd got jealous cuz someone could offer assistance to noobs without getting all sarcastic or being a glorified prick about it. come to think of it i wish i was a grow god like fdd lol lmao... peace ill be in from time to time hit a nigga up on the other site same name i stay tha same no change in my game plan jus tryin to produce medicin for myself with fellow growers who are much more appreciative and kind towards each other and im sure that sounds really hypocritical right now but i had to vent


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 26, 2009)

i think i would like to acquire some of this bluemystic...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 26, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think i would like to acquire some of this bluemystic...


 nirvina bro.. or if you dont feel comfortable holla ive got clones send me a pm o yea and for any mods im not offering to sell nything ya feel me its christmas merry christmas lets put it that way.


----------



## LimitedTimer (Dec 27, 2009)

sell me a white pit


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> sell me a white pit


 i do not breed for white pits brother for that is a recissive gene in that breed of dog or any breed of dog unless it is an anatoilin shepread or a great perinese there is no need foe pits to be white they become deaf and blind many problems and any people you see selling albino pits are crazy and have no cue what they are doing. i do not breed for all white dogs at all i want dominat genes in my bloodlines. im drunk and fucked up right now of them bars so im not sure if im right but its either hetrozyogus or homozygous one is recessive and the other is dominant im not sure n=right now cuz im leanin sideways ya feel mebut ill get back at ya


----------



## valhalla88 (Dec 29, 2009)

still cant pm you either wtf 
Hey Bro you blazin' outta here huh ...I mean you encouraged me to stay at it even tho dat fucker was a dude shoulda kept him veggin for one of these LS females ,anyway hit a craker up once in a while...I mean you said you was ridin' with me so....?????


----------



## LimitedTimer (Dec 30, 2009)

woooooooooorrrrrd didnt know that at all bout pits ,

still want me one of dem


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 30, 2009)

valhalla88 said:


> still cant pm you either wtf
> Hey Bro you blazin' outta here huh ...I mean you encouraged me to stay at it even tho dat fucker was a dude shoulda kept him veggin for one of these LS females ,anyway hit a craker up once in a while...I mean you said you was ridin' with me so....?????


 im still around bro jus been layin low for a bit gettin shit straight in my hood ya feel me


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 30, 2009)

LimitedTimer said:


> woooooooooorrrrrd didnt know that at all bout pits ,
> 
> still want me one of dem


 well im glad i could help i run a kennell keep that in mind my pm box is full but put ya # in the vistor ill holla back as pitz u too vallah


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

whats good pitt?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 1, 2010)

chillin man plants r doin great ive got some vids ima try and upload today or tomorrow ive got the tent full of clones and three showed sex yesterday got one afghan in there and three behind it.


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 1, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> im still around bro jus been layin low for a bit gettin shit straight in my hood ya feel me


 I understand TCOB!!!!!
I ordered and have all feminized seeds just waiting for them to pop...lemon skunk... WW...La WOMAN and Wreckage....
Again I du understand bro...
Keep up the great work


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 1, 2010)

here is pics of the mother plants and the flower tent and the cloner box currently i have well im gonna have to count em after i post em but the flower tent is full and 3 blue mystics showed sex yesterday they r in the back, well fuck they wouldent download idk y but everything in the diome is in the flower tent i have 1 afghan kush left in the dome and 4 blue mystics prolly gonna sell em, sorry guys but here is a pic of duke chillin while i was workin in the mom box and there is a pic of thepups and their dad the big brown one is the pick male im keepin him his name is hagen


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 1, 2010)

o yea and those clones dont looknear as shitty the temps in my mom box r higher than in my flower tent for some reason so i put them in the dome for a day and they r in the flower tent now


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2010)

Clones look good homie


----------



## howak47 (Jan 1, 2010)

Where u been at pit? Lookin great ...keep up the good work!!!! Stop by my thread when u get time just posted sum new pics


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2010)

ok guys im back ive got a shit ton of pics but i cant upload but i got a camecorder that pulgs straight into the usb port so ima try and figure out how to use for this and the party cup grow. stay tuned great things shall be upon us soon!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

sounds good homie


----------

